# Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT EVERYTHING: WOAT WOAT WOAT



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - The Big Dog and The Beast*

Guess who's not watching the Roman Reigns show


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - The Big Dog and The Beast*

None of that seems interesting.. Not watching this week, next time i'll tune in will be the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - The Big Dog and The Beast*

As nice as it is to see some of the underutilized talent getting some segments, it's pretty clear this is just to build towards the Rumble. Once that's over I doubt you'll see much of the #SocialOutcasts or the lower card. Until the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal, that is, if that is still a thing this year. 

Odds are the trophy will go to an up and comer like Kane or Mark Henry, though. :justsayin


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet money there's going to be a random segment with a bunch of guys brawling in the ring and throwing each other over the top rope just because Royal Rumble is on Sunday.

@Brock I added










to the thread title 

The fed today is similar to WCW during that period anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I know this has been mentioned before, but I find the use of these nicknames "the big dog", "the beast", "the anomaly", "the essence of excellence" ad nauseam, to be annoying. Hope the show is better than the preview.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> I bet money there's going to be a random segment with a bunch of guys brawling in the ring and throwing each other over the top rope just because Royal Rumble is on Sunday.
> 
> @Brock I added
> 
> ...


That movie is probably easier to sit through than 3 hours of Raw too tbh. Being a go home show, I dread to think of what ending they have in store.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE.COM Announced that Brock and Heyman will be on 'The Highlight Reel' with Chris Jericho.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> I bet money there's going to be a random segment with a bunch of guys brawling in the ring and throwing each other over the top rope just because Royal Rumble is on Sunday.


Ugh I forgot about that. This will happen at the conclusion of the inevitable tag team main event too.

:cole YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN MAAAAAAY! Look at the carnage! Oh my!
:jbl This is gonna be fun Maggle THIS IS OSSUM! WE'RE HAVIN FUN T'NAAAAT!
:cole *LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!*

*rest of the roster comes down for a five minute hugging session*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Inb4 someone will join the thread late with "So did I miss anything good tonight?" post:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JY57 said:


> WWE.COM Announced that Brock and Heyman will be on 'The Highlight Reel' with Chris Jericho.


Here's to Jericho receiving a F-5. I can see New Day getting involved and taken to Suplex City.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"The Big Dog" is such a terrible nickname. :lol

That said, show looks boring. I'm sure we'll get the early "Rumble preview" with all the jobbers beating each other up in the ring. Probably get a corny MLK tribute too, even though WWE's only had like 3 black world champions in their history lol. This show can go in the :bushes, I'll go watch college basketball instead.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock and Heyman will be guests on Jericho's "Highlight Reel"

Show sounds uninteresting on paper. It's all about Brock and Reigns.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose in the Preview. :mark: 
I'm looking forward to what happens with Owens/Ambrose on the last RAW before RR. 
Maybe THIS time they'll give us a back and forth promo. :mj2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Calling it now.

Segment 1
- RAW starts with Lesnar and Heyman coming to the ring. Before Heyman can say a word, Reigns comes in through the crowd.
- Reigns and Heyman cut promos (The beast it going to win the rumble and main event WM!/I'm going to retain yada yada yada
- Lights go out.
- Lights turn back on. 
- AJ Styles, Finn Balor, Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson are attacking Reigns and Lesnar. Both get Styles Clashed/Coup de Graced
- Cut Promo about Bullet Club taking over WWE/Royal Rumble/WrestleMania.

Segment 2
- Kevin Owens heads to the ring to take on Sin Cara
- After a competitive 10 minute match, Owens gets the win. Owens goes for the powerbomb on the apron after the match.
- Dean Ambrose intervenes, attacking Owens.
- Ambrose has the upper hand, but Owens gives him a low blow.
- Owens powerbombs Ambrose on the apron and counts to ten. Ambrose doesn't get up.

Segment 3 (Backstage)
- Steph and Vince are talking about Brock not being able to be on The Highlight Reel due to being given medical attention.
- Vince says "Don't worry, I have something in mind".

Segment 4
- New Day come to the ring.
- They crack a gutbustingly hilarious promo, talking shit about how washed up Jericho is, how nobody can beat them when the titles are on the line.
- Heath Slater's music hits. The Social Outcasts take to the ring.
- A staredown ensues.
- Heath tells New Day that there's a new group in town, and that they're gunning for the gold.
- Curtis Axel screams something into the mic about the chains being off.
- New Day laughs and says, "Fine. Put your 3 best against us, and we'll see who comes out on top."

Segment 5
- 3 on 3. New Day vs Slater, Axel, and Bo.
- After a short, spot filled match, the Social Outcasts somehow accidentally win the match.

Segment 6
- Chris Jericho heads to the ring.
- "Obscenely expensive Jeritron 5000, etc, etc, etc...."
- Tells the crowd he was supposed to have Lesnar on, but he's getting medical attention. Says he was told that Vince had someone else planned.
- Daniel Bryan's music hits.
- Daniel Bryan tells the crowd that he's been cleared and is ready to compete.
- Jericho asks "So you're the one Vince had planned to come out?"
- Daniel Bryan says "No.."
- Kurt Angle's music hits.
- Kurt walks down to the ring, has a staredown with Bryan. No words are uttered.

Segment 7
- Ryback comes out to take on The Big Show.
- Big Show doesn't show up.
- The Wyatt's pop up onscreen, tells Ryback that his time will come, as will everybody else's. Just like The Big Shows already has.
- Camera pans to Big Show tied up and unconscious.
- "Run"

Segment 8
- Something with Becky/Charlotte (I dunno, but they've been doing pretty well lately anyways, so just stay the course with them for now)

Segment 9
- Kalisto vs Del Rio for the US Championship.
- The two have a competitive match, before The League of Nations interferes and tries to cost Kalisto the match.
- Sin Cara runs to the ring, creating a diversion that allows Kalisto to win the US title back.

Segment 10
- Vince and Steph come to the ring.
- Vince and Steph demand answers from The Bullet Club on why they attacked Reigns and Lesnar.
- Lesnar and Heyman come out.
- Heyman cuts a promo saying it doesn't matter who tries to stop him, whether it be Reigns, the Authority, or The Bullet Club.
- Reigns comes out, cuts a promo about never giving up and blah blah blah.
- Lights go out.
- Lights come back on.
- Bullet Club attack Reigns and Lesnar. This time, Lesnar gets out of the ring, laughing as he does so.
- Styles Clash/Coup de Grace on Reigns.
- Gallows and Anderson grab Vince. Styles Clash/Coup de Grace for him too.
- RAW ends with Bullet Club standing in the ring. Balor holding the NXT Title, Styles holding the WWE title, Vince and Roman unconscious in the ring, Steph crying on the outside, and Lesnar smiling on the entrance ramp.

Something like that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Drago said:


> Inb4 someone will join the thread late with "So did I miss anything good tonight?" post:


You didnt get in before my in before the fuckery comment


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y2Gawd about to get his ass beat. :mj2


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Curtis Axel has been in the Royal Rumble match for over 356 days. :clap

It won't be mentioned though

"SOCIAL OUTCAST! OH MY!" :cole


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow's in a preview pic!

But nice to see The Social Outcasts getting some attention. Easily been the best part of Raw the past few weeks besides the IC Title feud and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice format you got for the weekly Raw (is shit) discussion thread there Brock. Wonder who you got that from...

It's the go home to the Rumble. I'll be watching. 

Speaking of which, I can't wait for Sunday when the GOAT becomes champ. 

It's time to play the game.

:trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Nice format you got for the weekly Raw (is shit) discussion thread there Brock. Wonder who you got that from...


Just come to me tbh  :side:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Nice format you got for the weekly Raw (is shit) discussion thread there Brock. Wonder who you got that from...


He learned from the best of course....me :side: 

So you think Hunter's actually gonna to become a 14-time Champion at the Rumble? Would be a twist for sure.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brock said:


> Just come to me tbh  :side:


You're lucky I voluntarily abdicated or I'd be forced to fight you. 



Clique said:


> He learned from the best of course....me :side:
> 
> So you think Hunter's actually gonna to become a 14-time Champion at the Rumble? Would be a twist for sure.




He's certainly in with a serious chance which I never thought I'd be able to say. I hope he wins. HHH walking into Mania as champ? The entrance? There wouldn't even be words to describe it.

:hunter


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank goodness for the Warriors vs Cavs game tomorrow!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In before Reigns and 'The Authority' open the show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> Thank goodness for the Warriors vs Cavs game tomorrow!! :mark: :mark: :mark:












However for all those relegated to watch WWE TV and still have an IQ higher than that of a Chia Pet then allow me to help you get ready to watch the Reigns Rumble go home show, start off by doing the following 2 get you through RAW....










Otherwise you'll have to endure #WWELogic & #Road2theReignsRumble sober & suffering also drinking & smoking are also acceptable vices to ge thru Monday Night BORE


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Segment 1
> 
> ...


Fuck. I marked out with this really bad. Specially with the sith segment :yoda

What I don't get is why they are so fucking stubborn to bring Bryan back.Well, I don't get many things about them.

To be honest, why in the fucking world did they change the outcome of Mania 30, because of hijackings? And just know, with them losing money week after week and they say fuck it. We are not bringing him back. We are not giving the Bullet club a shot at the main roster either. I mean, what the actual fuck ?


I really wish that the crowd hijacks the third rumble in a row, and they chant "Daniel Bryan" again. I don't want the hijacking just because of Bryan, but because the show sucks ass. Why the fuck is Roman show? When it has been proved a failure. Why they don't push Ziggler, Barrett, Cody, Wyatt, Sandow, Cesaro...? Nothing makes sense in this shitty show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No offense But Styles holding the Wwe title, why? He needs his earn his way first. I dont see that happening anyway. Rather they utilize their roster they have now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JY57 said:


> WWE.COM Announced that Brock and Heyman will be on 'The Highlight Reel' with Chris Jericho.


Jericho will eat an F5. These in-ring talk skits are just an excuse to beat someone up, and I much prefer it if it was Miz


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Clique said:


> I bet money there's going to be a random segment with a bunch of guys brawling in the ring and throwing each other over the top rope just because Royal Rumble is on Sunday.
> 
> @Brock I added
> 
> ...


I would be shocked if the show didn't end with that kind of segment.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

If Styles and co. debut tonight on Raw, I'm buying the Royal Rumble and signing up to the WWE Network.

Hopefully the E are reading this.. The Bullet Club is best for business.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love to see Raw open with The New Day only to have Big E Langston turn on both his friends and destroy them both in the ring announcing that he is going to the Royal Rumble and winning the WWE title.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

I would love for WWE to troll the fans , the music of daniel Bryan hits and the fans goes crazy only for Tyson Kidd to come out and say he's entering the royal rumble. Haha !


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Well I missed last weeks Raw. Going to tune in tonight...


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Brock said:


> That movie is probably easier to sit through than 3 hours of Raw too tbh. Being a go home show, *I dread to think of what ending they have in store.*


nothing will top this.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Brock said:


> That movie is probably easier to sit through than 3 hours of Raw too tbh. Being a go home show, I dread to think of what ending they have in store.


Isn't it the same every year?... 15 or 20 guys running out to the ring fighting each other, trying to throw each other over the top rope even though the Rumble isn't for 6 days.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> nothing will top this.


fpalm 

Don't remind me, but you're right. Surely they can't sink lower than that creative abomination.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brock said:


> fpalm
> 
> Don't remind me, but you're right. *Surely they can't sink lower than that creative* abomination.


Well there's been these really cringe worthy & uncomfortable moments between TrainWreck Reigns & Old Man McMahon.......










& about WWE "_UN-Creative_" sinking to new lows on a RTWM well then I have only one question for ya? #Howlowcanwego :vince8


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> Well there's been these really cringe worthy & uncomfortable moments between TrainWreck Reigns & Old Man McMahon.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Yeah, and to think some people thought Vince being on screen might actually improve things.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> nothing will top this.


I hope that they top this -- It was the most unintentionally hilarious thing they did last year


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


Now i'm seriously worried about your health -- not because of the alcohol abuse, but because no one man sit through 3 full hours of RAW and preserve their sanity by the end of it :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Jericho will eat an F5. These in-ring talk skits are just an excuse to beat someone up, and I much prefer it if it was Miz


After last week's show Jericho needs to eat a couple of suplexes and a F5.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Now i'm seriously worried about your health -- not because of the alcohol abuse, but because no one man sit through 3 full hours of RAW and preserve their sanity by the end of it :hmm:


Well the alcohol helps you pass out before you get to the third hour death spot and saves your sanity.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well the alcohol helps you pass out before you get to the third hour death spot and saves your sanity.


Good point :cudi

The Jack Daniels bottle should be passed around at every WWE live event as a courteous gesture of mercy


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

3 hours is too much. jesus christ i tried watching raw but man...commercials after commercials. cant blame you guys for drinking. lol RAW might even make me an alcoholic


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not like I am going to see it, but I am guessing New Day will be abruptly destroyed by Lesnar on MLK day.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns will get announced as the number 1 entry tonight, just for those stacked odds :vince2

Calling it now :cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> Reigns will get announced as the number 1 entry tonight, just for those stacked odds :vince2
> 
> Calling it now :cool2


Ohhhh them odds :cena6


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I want Brock to fuck more shit up


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> Reigns will get announced as the number 1 entry tonight, just for those stacked odds :vince2
> 
> Calling it now :cool2


Then he can throw out all 29 guys, a record that will never be broken. :vince5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Got some NXT to catch up on but will be checking the forum.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Ohhhh them odds :cena6


Stacked odds = :vince$


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Those previews read like badly written fan fiction........ Makes my job almost seem bearable compared to watching Raw. Almost.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:booklel

Still sells better than half the roster


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Wouldn't it be something though IF Cena wasn't injured at all(despite the pics/vid of it otherwise)he comes in at #29 or #30 and with help of HHH or Vinnie Mac he wins it and is revealed to be the Authority's newest champ. Have him going back to his thugamonics roots fucking trolling all his fans. Him walking into Mania as that and putting his title on the line against Undertaker(which most likely will be his last Mania)Epic. I know I know not going to happen BUT BUT Vinnie Mac is more than capable of this type of fuckery

Honestly though I would love to see HHH win it and walk into Mania as champ. Don't get me wrong I am a Reigns fan but I can't handle that kind of fuckery with him going through 29 other dudes and retaining his gold. Seriously what would be the point? NOT using Vince logic OKAY? real logic says he loses it on Sunday and gains it back at Mania. Believe that.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I think brock wins at the RR with help from HHH unintentionally holds the belt until WM dropping it back to Reigns. Reigns fights HHH at Fast Lane and wins to become the #1 contender to the WHC.


----------



## Kiri (Dec 14, 2015)

*Can Raw be as good as last year's Raw before the Rumble?*

Last year's RAW around this time closed out with one of the most frenetic endings we've had on Raw for a very long time. It built a huge amount of suspense leading into the Royal Rumble. Albeit, supported by the exciting Raw debut of Sting who came to interfere with the authority's plans to keep Dolph Ziggler and company fired.

We also saw Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt on Raw which was one of their more memorable bouts. 

I believe the ending to the Raw left us with the energy and thrill a go home show needs for the Royal Rumble.

Question is, will tonight's show deliver such a calibre?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Can Raw be as good as last year's Raw before the Rumble?*



Kiri said:


> Last year's RAW around this time closed out with one of the most frenetic endings we've had on Raw for a very long time. It built a huge amount of suspense leading into the Royal Rumble. Albeit, supported by the exciting Raw debut of Sting who came to interfere with the authority's plans to keep Dolph Ziggler and company fired.
> 
> We also saw Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt on Raw which was one of their more memorable bouts.
> 
> ...


Lol doubt it. I predict: Opening segment with McMahons and Reigns. Closing segment with McMahon and Reigns announcing he is the #1 Entrant in the Royal Rumble.:Cry


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the hell did Roman get the nickname "the big dog"?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Can Raw be as good as last year's Raw before the Rumble?*



frankthetank91 said:


> Lol doubt it. I predict: Opening segment with McMahons and Reigns. Closing segment with McMahon and Reigns announcing he is the #1 Entrant in the Royal Rumble.:Cry


You are forgetting the part where Cole, Saxton, and JBL say about 1000 times in a 1000 different ways how back the odds are stacked against Reigns and how he has NO CHANCE of retaining the title.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Rumble on Sunday, but I don't expect tonight's show to provide much excitement. Brock and Herman on the Highlight Reel should be should be somewhat interesting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> :booklel
> 
> Still sells better than half the roster


I don't know about that. Looks like he sells just as well as tickets for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You'd think they'd go all out tonight.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let Dean cut a promo live on Raw in a Jon Moxley style to Kevin come on do it!!!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


*Just got started getting ready for Raw tonight and an early toast to all of the fuckery.*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the continuation of the Becky/Charlotte feud. What are the chances Becky gets a big pop tonight?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how long until the pre show?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the hell did Roman get the nickname "the big dog"?


People call him like that since The Shield, mostly because he used to be a powerhouse and that he likes to howl like a wolf.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Reigns in at #1 they'll have to give him a little chair to sit down, the poor dear will be very tired


Or you know Roman you could improve your damn cardio!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns gassing out on that chair Lol.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Roman needs to wear the fucking belt around his fucking waist. I am tired of him shoulder carrying it needs to be around the big dog. Pissed off as fuck.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw will end with Roman spearing Brock as payback for the F5 last week.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Bet we get Kalisto vs ADR yet again. You know if Styles won't be a main eventer right away they could do worse than giving AJ the US title and defend it weekly in open challenges like Cena did.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Jericho used to be a fav of mine but he's pretty much an old out of touch guy playing the 199 version of himself.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Nothing of interest from me outside of Owens/Ambrose and Lesnar. Hoping for a good show.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

In the midst of the shit storm I'd like to inform you that I have a small dick.Thank you


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Rumble go-home show. I hope it's fun.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

So that rumour of Bryan getting released on the 18th...not so much eh

Okay so basic raw logic if Roman looks strong tonight he loses the belt at the rumble


Will we have a hhh tease? Will he stand tall over Roman at the end?will Brock squash Jericho? Will aj be teased?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's RAW tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> So that rumour of Bryan getting released on the 18th...not so much eh


WWE releases Bryan before the Rumble? Before a Rumble crowd?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Where's RAW tonight?


Parts Unknown


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Parts Unknown


Oh so Ohio then.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

:lol 


Not even joking, I forgot the Rumble is Sunday. Damn, lackluster promotion thus far I guess.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> I want Brock to fuck more shit up


How about the careers of Kevin Owens, Sheamus and Del Rio? 

We had part one last week.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I hope raw doesnt open with a 20 min Stepahine segment, i dont know how much more i can take of her.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

As usual, I'll watch everything until I hear Hunter or Steph's music and then I'm checked out.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> Not even joking, I forgot the Rumble is Sunday. Damn, lackluster promotion thus far I guess.


This sunday??? Time flies..I miss really don't care about the current program.


----------



## nym0705 (Jan 8, 2007)

Columbus, Ohio at the Nationwide Arena, Smackdown is at the Nutter Center in Dayton. Next week is in Miami Monday and Tampa Tuesday.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natecore said:


> As usual, I'll watch everything until I hear Hunter or Steph's music and then I'm checked out.


Well at least you'll get to see last week's recap.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't wait for Stephanies theme music to begin Raw 

:ha 

I may actually just go to sleep if this happens. The one thing I NEVER EVER want to see Roman Reigns do is cut a promo. 

Stephanie should be getting massacred on the mic by the face. Instead he just massacres himself. Just give up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*It's time to be sports entertained!*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If Roman, Steph or Vince kick off RAW again, I'll probably head down to Connecticut with 50 sticks of dynamite strapped to my body.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, let's get it started. Though they need to stop with the 10 minute recap of last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time for some


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE of all companies honoring Martin Luther King day. :mj4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day going to lose tonight because Vince gives no fucks on MLK day


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MLK Day

..................Which means R Truth and Mark Henry lose to the Ascension in a squash :mj2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> WWE of all companies honoring Martin Luther King day. :mj4


Remember when all the Blacks jobbed on that one MLK Day Raw? smh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This week on the Roman Reigns Show...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The annual 'Time to job out the Black wrestlers!' :vince5


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Get the whitest music possible to represent for the African American community.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lol at a racist like Vince doing a MLK tribute.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

That Law and Order had some bad acting. Roman Reigns would have fit in perfectly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> WWE of all companies honoring Martin Luther King day. :mj4


The best thing in the world would be if New Day immediately came out after this doing their usual act followed by Truth's cracky tales.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think MLK was an absolutely amazing person, but I don't need WWE to do a huge video package on the guy. They probably put more effort into this than their booking of the majority of the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We better get a Iron Mike Sharpe video.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every black about to job tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Always a classy intro on MLK day by WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to recappppppp....sigh...and commercials.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You listening Hulk Hogan ?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

already put Cavs game one


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When was the actual last time

Tonight was actually the night?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> Remember when all the Blacks jobbed on that one MLK Day Raw? smh


That was classic.:lol

:vince2 I swear Vince found great comedy in that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MLK for WWE Hall of Fame package


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Huge pyro....


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> If Roman, Steph or Vince kick off RAW again, I'll probably head down to Connecticut with 50 sticks of dynamite strapped to my body.


You know they are.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Just realized that the Rumble is on Sunday.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

As a black man,I will be offended if all the black wrestler's don't get f-5'd by Bork. All at the same time while vince throws fried chicken and watermelon into the ring.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp, no more football so lets see what dregs RAW has in store...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Same opening AGAIN. Shocker!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Baby gurl :reigns2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns... and the crowd goes mild.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup Reigns mic time its def cavs warriors time


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Roman out to little reaction lmao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> When was the actual last time
> 
> Tonight was actually the night?


When they had this as the intro:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hysteria said:


> Always a classy intro on MLK day by WWE.


Suck ups.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Does every RAW has to open up with a promo? Why not a match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting off with a roman promo......... Great.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a big pop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

30 seconds into Cole talking and I already want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Roman and Vince/Steph segment to start the show for the sixth straight week. 

White Rice is more original than this.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

bah god that pop though


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Biggest reaction Roman Reigns has gotten in quite some time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So they're switching it up this week, I see.

Roman is coming out first this time as opposed to coming out after Vince/Steph have cut their promo. :lol

Also, weak reaction for Reigns.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

P.S they need to throw out the person with the Trump 2016 sign.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This isnt a fotc, invincible guy pop.

Wwe truly fucked running with roman


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What an incredible lukewarm reaction for Roman Reigns! The crowd is going mild!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

The SAME opening again. Looks like I might be checking out this Warriors Cavs game


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman in the opening segment for the 85948594738549th week in a row...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lebron and Chef Curry are playing...Here am I watching a Roman Reign's promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does he call it the RR match.
it sounds so stupid


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That's barely 25% of the reaction that Rollins gets and he's a cowardly heel! baahahahha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That acting.

:lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ehhhh I hate timeouts, and Reigns is still god awful on the mic :larry


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Romans recap time lesnar please come kill this clown


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Brock's name got a bigger pop than Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1 vs All.

STRONG style.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So the rest of the roster attacking you - eh. Brock attacks you - Time to fight.


Put on a shirt Chris.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Call Roman a Rooty Tooty Booty Chris. Go ahead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jericho!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho reads social media and internet forums. He must know by now that we think his return has been WOAT.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another 20/30 minute promo to kickstart Raw....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol jericho a favorite to win the rumble match...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Jericho looking like an old drag queen


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Man, that lack of reaction for Jericho. 

Kinda sad, he should just leave for good.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> Lebron and Chef Curry are playing...Here am I watching a Roman Reign's promo.


long ass commercial break on that timeout too


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Does Y2J not own any shirts?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Feel like Brock winning the rumble is too obvious now, hope i'm wrong


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why does he call it the RR match.
> it sounds so stupid


He De-Declares though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho's fashion sense :lmao


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol no pop for Jericho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stream cut off and that never happens
Maybe it doesn't like Reigns either


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jericho's jacket...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, at least it isn't Stephanie.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jericho isn't pulling off this outfit well at all.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

What's up with Jericho and skinny jeans?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's like Jericho was blindfolded when he got dressed today.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What in the blue hell is Jericho wearing...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Brock Lesnar is the biggest factor in the RR :hunter


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I wish Jericho would stop rocking that whoville haircut.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho looks like he just woke up in a ditch


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

its who you want Roman not what you want. 12-4 warriors tho


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Take some acting classes you dopey fat ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WWE logo on the mic is upside down.

:lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruh this crowd dead as fuck yet again. Not even poppin for Jericho. You can hear a pin drop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well if the hi light real is going to be the biggest ever, Reigns cant be in it


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Nobody cares about this garbage feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho counting himself as a top contender for the WWE Title when he's done nothing but job since 2013.:mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

top 3 contenders of the Rumble? :ha Just tell us who the jobbers are WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait, so the three most "important" guys are Y2J, Bork, and Reigns. 

WWE is fucked.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Jericho using the Miz's microphone?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Jericho can't afford to buy a shirt? :hmm:

I guess the struggle is real. :mj4


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do promos sound so robotic these days? What the hell is this?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this jericho gimmick got stale in 2001. stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

League of Jobbers


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

who dresses him, really?!!?! ?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RUSEV IS BACK FUCK YEAH.......And the other jobbers but fuck them


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why doesn't reigns feel like asking Jericho about his actions teaming up vs the wyatt's?

That'd be too sensible though eh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LON are still a thing?

:lmao

Fuck it all.

:ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

League of Jobbers in da house....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

frankthetank91 said:


> Bruh this crowd dead as fuck yet again. Not even poppin for Jericho. You can hear a pin drop.


And you can hear the ratings drop :nerd:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The WWE logo is upside on Jericho's mic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho's hair, scruff and facial expressions combined with the robe slightly open makes it look like the guy just stepped off a porn set.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

It's started bad and just keeps going down hill


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Hey look it's the job squad! Where's Al Snow?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus doesn't realize the crowd is chanting at Jericho, not him.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

those 4 really look like tools together and I love me some Rusev and Barrett
Give Barrett the mic or he serves no purpose in this group


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus looks like a joke next to ADR. Cartoon character. And he's the leader? lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wade Barrett enjoining the chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev buried so bad. The other 3 guys are beyond career redemption


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus should really just let Barrett or Rusev do the talking...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This show is so lifeless now


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

adr egging on sheamus' primary school humor.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fella trying to be funny :ugh2


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Remember a year ago when Rusev was a monster heel? If the WWE didn't destroy him he'd be a perfect opponent for Brock.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well at least it's not Steph out there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the go-home show to the Rumble.

How fucking sad.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Why is sheamus talking, when rusev and barrett, both worlds better than him, are standing there?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Why is Jericho using the Miz's microphone?


lol you're right, it is. Good catch.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Are they chanting "you look stupid" to Sheamus or Jericho? Because it's more applicable to Jericho tonight.


This promo is seriously horrendous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> The WWE logo is upside on Jericho's mic.


Its the Miz's mic.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So the Highlight Reel is closing the show with the "everyone brawling in the ring before the Rumble as Raw goes off the air" segment


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

"Did you eat the shirt" lolololololololol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still pissed about ADR winning back the US championship from Kalisto


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jericho is a better heel.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the thing.

They know Barrett is the best on the mic, but let's have Sheamus speak for the League of Nation. Even better, let's have Del Rio follow up.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel so bad for Rusev and Barrett...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clique said:


> Well at least it's not Steph out there


Only redeeming quality of this so far.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is "stupid" the word of the day?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> The WWE logo on the mic is upside down.
> 
> :lmao


Miz needs to sue for gimmick infringement


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... Del Rio should give the mic back to Sheamus... who should then pass it over to Barrett or Rusev.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

so Barrett and Rusev won't get mic time... seriously fuck this company


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't give a shit about anyone in LON


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR's accent makes him so unbearable on the mic. Dude don't know if he's speaking Spanish or English.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

ADR the heat killer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio is legitimately awful on the mic. Yikes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The crowd gasped at Jericho's pathetic insult wtf


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"did you eat the shirt?"


"thats just .... stupid"

just scathing 

"calling the kettle black.." did jericho just call himself stupid?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> So the Highlight Reel is closing the show with the "everyone brawling in the ring before the Rumble as Raw goes off the air" segment


:vince$


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this opening segment is all about how the League sucks too much to be on Jericho's show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"I just dont feel like it" Sums up Jerichos return LOL.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chris Perrico! :ti


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's pretty bad, but still, no Authority is a good thing.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Jerichos a jackass line sure killed it eh?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RUSEV TALKING IS THE BEST


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Rusev is cutting the best promo.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Barrett laughing his ass off is the best thing about this segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*This dude just said he had to take kids off the bus just so he can go to school.* WTF:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the League of Nations is an every other week thing now? :ha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao that was amazing from Rusev


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rusev tis the most entertaining man out there and currently the least strong booked damnit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's from Winnipeg, you idiot.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thinking back to happier times last Monday watching the National Championship Game...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev: You're not that smart, that's why :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The crowd gasped at Jericho's pathetic insult wtf


That expectation of something.........and then that wet fart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who go booed when Reigns won the RR last year?

HE DID

Reigns is the last person who should be talking about mic work.

Rusuv is way better on the mic than Reigns.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thought rusev started that sentence with "ey, my fuckin..."


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn whoever gave Rusev his writing material needs to be fired on spot.
lol Rusev "you're not so smart thats why" at Y2J :ha :Jordan


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev has so much promise. Just a shame WWE keeps fucking it up. :no:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho, Rusev, and Barrett are the only 3 in this segment who should be using the mic.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Roman's delivery of that line -_-'


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Raw needs Cena badly. Got to inject some life into this awful show.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im fucking done jechio lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Rusev gave a real solid promo right there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev saved this segment :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reminding people of last year's Rumble :ha


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett has been the star of this segment. He hasn't stopped laughing since he came out.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Fighting over a steak &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Roman is awful.

Just awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman has a weird face.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't remember a crowd ever being THIS disinterested


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG this is awful


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Give Barrett the mic.... I just can't understand why this company doesnt grasp common sense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus looks like a joke next to ADR. Cartoon character. And he's the leader? lol


Sheamus is a joke period.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

If anyone from wwe is reading this,

You guys gota make the opening more interesting. Its just abunch of dbs talking about stupid shit. I just switched to the simpsons


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Sheamus was laughing at Rusev and trying to hide it LULZ.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Rusev but even he can't save this segment.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

No I don't want to see this tonight Jericho.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

stereo73 said:


> Barrett has been the star of this segment. He hasn't stopped laughing since he came out.


He knows this is awful, but he's getting paid to stand there, so he probably can't help it.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

king Barrett gets no mic time lmfao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

How do they still try to put a mic in Roman's hands?

He really needs to be put in another stable/duo/trio where he's not doing the talking.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Everything that Roman Reigns touches becomes mediocre.

It's becoming a universal truth of life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since when can Jericho make matches and declare him being the ref"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE hates their audience - it's official


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Kill this segment with fire


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is terrible.

And this is supposed to be WWE's best time of the year.

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This entire segment sucks. At least Rusev gave it the smallest pulse.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Thinking back to happier times last Monday watching the National Championship Game...


Yeah, I skipped Raw's nonsense myself last week...I'm already looking for something else to watch...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho just randomly naming himself ref


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Despite it all, they've managed to fire up the crowd. That segment geared up at the end.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Is Jericho's Canadian ass gonna join the League of Nations


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Jericho can just make shit up? 

Who else would give him the authority to make him the referee? 

Oh yeah, The Authority. I smell a trap!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao they didn't even let Barrett touch the mic... and he was still awesome.

Him and Rusev with his promo saved that segment. Love me some Rusev. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE for kids would cut a better promo. Your not so smart thats why nanananananana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't remember a crowd ever being THIS disinterested


Forgot last week's Raw already?

Don't worry so have I :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can just imagine Rusev's big ass as a kid boarding the bus and randomly throwing people out the bus.:lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Jericho, Rusev, and Barrett are the only 3 in this segment who should be using the mic.


Yet Barrett is the one who doesn't get mic time?? Bit of a joke.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. That fucking promo was wayyyy too long.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is Jericho booking matches...Where are the Mcmahon's? Why haven't I lost my sanity?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What a great promo by Rusev. I hope the crowd was so stupid to chant What over it, cause if WWE did it, they are full blown retarded.

If this was the attitude era Russo would push him to the moon.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So is Y2J a part of the Authority or something? Has match making ability and the right to name himself guest referee. 

I said this in last weeks thread, we must all be masochists to be putting ourselves through this pain.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and is he forgetting the last time he encountered Jericho he big leagued him and totally screwed them ... but oh no, jericho is the face he's gotta be pals with the other face ... :canunot 

if jericho doesn't fucking screw Reigns in this i'll be disappointed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Sheamus was laughing at Rusev and trying to hide it LULZ.


Sheamus will have to do pretty bad to beat the Authority record started by Orton when Stephanie slapped Batista's glasses off Orton literally rofled.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since when can Jericho make matches and declare him being the ref"


Any wrestler can, happens all the time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Y2J HAS to turn heel right here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PepeSilvia said:


> If anyone from wwe is reading this,
> 
> You guys gota make the opening more interesting. Its just abunch of dbs talking about stupid shit. I just switched to the simpsons


Marge on the Lam? I'll join ya.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did they seriously give Kalisto a 1 day title reign? :mj4*


DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't remember a crowd ever being THIS disinterested


*
So you just ignored the sea of YES chants and obvious unanimous support for Roman? Never change WF.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i just hate jericho. im sick of him and his 3rd grader 'burns'

and he looks every bit his age now, will probably make a fool of himself in a match


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's an absolute crime how Rusev isn't the center of this stable at all. The dude pulled off a convincing promo with his thick Bulgarian accent and looks like he can split me in vertically.

Like, what the fuck, WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Jericho can just make shit up?
> 
> Who else would give him the authority to make him the referee?
> 
> Oh yeah, The Authority. I smell a trap!


Honestly I don't even give them that much credit and I think this will just be a match.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

This is really how we're opening raw?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Jericho sucks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE is more stale then the Simpsons Brah.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Outlaw Josey Wales...Only seen that 20 times..that'd beat Raw
Hey, on C-Span they're doing a debate on farm subsidies...Let's see the divas try and top that!
Cowboys vs Dinosaurs on El Rey...WtfF?
King Kong!...Shit, it's the one they did a few years ago with Jack Black...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a Sheamus fan, but when he made that "joke" about Jericho's jacket, I tapped out for this segment. :ugh2

brb Splatoon


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> and is he forgetting the last time he encountered Jericho he big leagued him and totally screwed them ... but oh no, jericho is the face he's gotta be pals with the other face ... :canunot
> 
> if jericho doesn't fucking screw Reigns in this i'll be disappointed.


I agree but be prepared for disappointment then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is already on life support. And sometimes I wonder why I don't go to shows anymore, but I get reminded every Monday night.

:kobe3


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well that was not good at all. Pretty poor delivery and just a horrible boring script. 

But at least there were no Stephanie to emasculate and humiliate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Season of Mr Robot :WOO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Y2J screws Reigns right here, beats his ass, Ambrose comes to make the save.

A heel Y2J, and setup for Y2J/Ambrose at Mania. EASY SHIT WWE. Cmon.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Did they seriously give Kalisto a 1 day title reign? :mj4*
> 
> *
> So you just ignored the sea of YES chants and obvious unanimous support for Roman? Never change WF.*



No, I wrote the comment before the YES chants at the end. Not ignoring sh^t


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God. Back to Masterchef.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jericho should ref all matches.*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn whoever gave Rusev his writing material needs to be fired on spot. 
lol Rusev you're not smart thats why at Y2J :ha :Jordan :HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Did they seriously give Kalisto a 1 day title reign? :mj4*
> 
> *
> So you just ignored the sea of YES chants and obvious unanimous support for Roman? Never change WF.*


If you mean they hate the other guys more then Reigns. Yes he has unanimous support lol.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They had to call an audible and get Jericho a referee shirt to hide his ugly ass jacket.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

At least Jericho has a shirt on now.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Remember when we hoped that WWE finally decided to book Reigns as a silent badass and not have him cut groanworthy promos?

Yeah...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one even got a good pop in the opening segment.

:mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho has to borrow shirts from the refs

That weak Canadian Dollar :mj2


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

I miss Honest man Chris Jericho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...a match can be made just like that with no problem. What if there was a match already scheduled for this time?
How did he get the authority to make a fucking match AND make himself a ref?


What is air?

:vince


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns makes Cena look like an incredible technician


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn "USA!" and "we want lana" Chants fpalm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> No one even got a good pop in the opening segment.
> 
> :mj2


Apart from when Roman said 'Brock Lesnar' :L


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

USA chant and We want Lana chant... Anything but a Roman chant.

:ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Another thing: I don't get what WWE doesn't see in Rusev man, such high potential. Agile as fuck at near 300, former strongman and olympic level rower so he is strong as hell, built like a bear, guy is in his green years yet very underrated seller when need be, great character player who even when given shit material like the Rae/Ziggs/Lana crap was comedic gold from his twitter shit to lines like Dog Ziggler and "know your place woman I own you" plus he is only 30 and has shown multiple occasions like right there he can cut a promo pretty damn well! Rusev can be the franchise just needs some company backing again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Great camera work there! I always wondered what every pore on ADR's back looked like!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cameraman must really liked ADR's back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great camerawork, everyone can't get enough of Del Rio's back.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait. Just noticed ADR is wearing the US title. Did Kalisto lose it already!?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, that was horrible. I don't even know why I bother with this shit...

#SaveUsAJ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Wait. Just noticed ADR is wearing the US title. Did Kalisto lose it already!?


He did on SD lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

5 second closeup of ADR's back....
great camera work


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman has such a shitty neckbreaker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns eliminated a record 12 men in 2014

In the 2015 Rumble Reigns took a record 12 naps during the match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So the WWE Champ is wrestling and nobody gives a shit.

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(SMH @ how THAT error just happened)




Headliner said:


> I can just imagine Rusev's big ass as a kid boarding the bus and randomly throwing people out the bus.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How dare they go to commercial during this masterpiece!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Getting in those commercial breaks, jeeeeezus


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Wait. Just noticed ADR is wearing the US title. Did Kalisto lose it already!?


Due to how he's been booked by the WWE so far, he couldn't afford the insurance....

Yeah, lost it on Smackdown.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

The piss poor reactions for Y2J & Reigns are very concerning.......

If the WWE gives a shit that is


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is it with Vince and masturbation jokes? You've Cena and the 5 knuckle shuffle, you've got Roman jacking off his arm at least 3 times a match and once in every other promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Wait. Just noticed ADR is wearing the US title. Did Kalisto lose it already!?


Nope, ADR never lost it. It was just a dream.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Wait. Just noticed ADR is wearing the US title. Did Kalisto lose it already!?


Smackdown!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sucks that Rollins would lose matches like these while champ to make others look credible but everyone jobs to Reigns during his reign so he can look strong
sad part is Rollins is superior to Reigns in every aspect but what causes Vince to get erected...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> New Season of Mr Robot :WOO


And even better with how they left off with Elliot on top and their ends mostly tied they can go wherever they want really.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natecore said:


> So the WWE Champ is wrestling and nobody gives a shit.
> 
> fpalm


Not gonna lie, I'm only half-listening to RAW from another room in case Lesnar's music hits.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's amazing how hearing ability suddenly disappears Roman gets his name chanted :hmm.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Feels like Jericho might turn heel........again.

But I could be wrong........maybe.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The first episode of Colony was pretty good to

Mr Robot and Colony could USA network have 2 new good shows in a row?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

34-21 warriors end of first quarter


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Overcomer said:


> The piss poor reactions for Y2J & Reigns are very concerning.......
> 
> If the WWE gives a shit that is


Well they should both be heels. Instead they act like 5 year olds making penis jokes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Getting in those commercial breaks, jeeeeezus


I'm actually happy about them, for once.. I could give a flying fuck about this match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least the commercial breaks are now...right guys? right?*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Another thing: I don't get what WWE doesn't see in Rusev man, such high potential. Agile as fuck at near 300, former strongman and olympic level rower so he is strong as hell, built like a bear, guy is in his green years yet very underrated seller when need be, great character player who even when given shit material like the Rae/Ziggs/Lana crap was comedic gold from his twitter shit to lines like Dog Ziggler and "know your place woman I own you" plus he is only 30 and has shown multiple occasions like right there he can cut a promo pretty damn well! Rusev can be the franchise just needs some company backing again.


your assessment and my assessment for Rusev are radically different.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's face it guys, WWE has completely lost touch. They have no idea how bad things really are with their product and what fans want or expect. If you have stock in this company...sell it. Before long you'll be able to get stock certificates free with your purchase of a box of Fruity Pebbles. You'll get a choice of WWE stock or a decoder ring.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It wouldn't surprise me if WWE started showing commercials during Reigns PPV matches.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

So, this is my first Raw after one month or so absence. This is going to be fun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just notice you can put a SWAT vest on Rusev and he becomes a better Roman Reigns. Even in better shape.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just get the swerve over with..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *At least the commercial breaks are now...right guys? right?*


That's actually a good call. Get them in now during this shit-fest.

:kobe3


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe WWE have choosen the wrong guy to be top guy huh. I could imagine Dean, Wyatt, Owens generating a better response then Reigns who looks already gassed.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm actually happy about them, for once.. I could give a flying fuck about this match.


That makes two of us


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AryaDark said:


> *At least the commercial breaks are now...right guys? right?*


Always thinking positive :grapes

Except when it comes to the 2016 Reds season (and the 2016 Brewers) :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it bad if 30 min. in I'm already tired?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Just get the swerve over with..


There won't be a swerve. They're all being genuine with this buddy-buddy lame shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole & :jbl talking up Rusev in the Rumble most likely means he'll get a Bushwacker/Warlord like elimination on Sunday. :mj2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *It's amazing how hearing ability suddenly disappears Roman gets his name chanted :hmm.*


See no talent.

Hear no talent.

Feel no talent.

It tends to happen when I'm watching a hack.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

this match really sucks.... I never said that about a Rusev match before either


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So...a match can be made just like that with no problem. What if there was a match already scheduled for this time?
> How did he get the authority to make a fucking match AND make himself a ref?
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is a Reigns match

Rest hold
rest hold 
rest hold
clothesline
clothesline
punch punch
samoan drop
superman punch
spear

he is so awful in the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is it bad if 30 min. in I'm already tired?


And much more so considering:

1) This is the go-home show to the 2nd biggest show of the year

2) January to March is supposed to be WWE's best time of the year as far as quality goes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We know Rusev loses. Hurry up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

There's not gonna be a swerve before the highlight reel, guys.

The story is Reigns vs Lesnar, not Reigns getting revenge later tonight.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

simonitro said:


> So, this is my first Raw after one month or so absence. This is going to be fun.


Buckle up for a LOOOONG night...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? im in wedneston


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Let's face it guys, WWE has completely lost touch. *They have no idea how bad things really are with their product and what fans want or expect.* If you have stock in this company...sell it. Before long you'll be able to get stock certificates free with your purchase of a box of Fruity Pebbles. You'll get a choice of WWE stock or a decoder ring.


This is why I hope Becky gets over big time. The Becky/Charlotte is the best booked program in WWE right now. If Becky becomes a superstar, it MIGHT force WWE to reconsider how they should build stars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And much more so considering:
> 
> 1) This is the go-home show to the 2nd biggest show of the year
> 
> 2) January to March is supposed to be WWE's best time of the year as far as quality goes.


*And the crowd doesn't agree with you at all so :meh *


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Codebreaker out of nowhere on Reigns.




COME THE FUCK ON.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get the helll OUUUUUUUUUUUUT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't give us that look Jericho it is clear Roman just tripped and fell out of the ring


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

i guess the deaf, dumb, and blind watching RAW didn't get that remark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *And the crowd doesn't agree with you at all so :meh *


You're right. We got a hot crowd tonight, Maggle!

:ha


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Bye Felicia ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all this time so Reigns can rest lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Screw it..I'm half playing video games, and only half ass watching this schlock. 

This is about as much fun as: (help with answers, guys)

1. Watching Paint dry
2. Watching rocks erode
3. Watching ants fight


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Regins getting his mid match nap


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

does Roman really need this long of a break.....


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This is awful television.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho losing his mind:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the most exciting thing in a Rusev/Reigns match is Jericho doing a cartwheel. Is he an MLB ump?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Reminding people of last year's Rumble :ha


There was a noticeable pause or hesitation from the crowd when they referenced last year


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho is carrying a match he's not even in.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, Jericho is a pretty great referee haha!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman's asleep when the hottest part of the show happens. Then comes when they worked the crowd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jericho ejecting everyone will probably be the best part of Raw tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Don't give us that look Jericho it is clear Roman just tripped and fell out of the ring


It's quite common. I once fell out of my car while driving.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Random ass cartwheels :lol

*"OOOOUT!"*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need drugs.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Y2J should be full time ref.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And much more so considering:
> 
> 1) This is the go-home show to the 2nd biggest show of the year
> 
> 2) January to March is supposed to be WWE's best time of the year as far as quality goes.


SS is the second biggest event now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I think Jericho officially lost his mind :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I've seen enough

Get Jericho off my TV :Out


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jerichos body shape reminds me of an old william shatner


this is what people cheer. childish jokes, an old goof doing cartwheels and screaming 'out' like he's retarded


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice Cartwheel by Jerico haha


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jericho losing his mind:lol


that sequence actually entertained me


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

anybody watching this?

This show has gone to the kids. :mj2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jericho just did more in the match telling guys to leave than Reigns did actually wrestling


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jesus...anyone tired of seeing Jericho's asscrack?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

The saddest thing about this is one of my all time favorites, Jericho, loves this mediocrity. Sigh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I need drugs.


Just remember it is puff, puff, pass :jericho2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stupid ass finish but I'll allow it.

Those dastardly heels following directions. Such bad men.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Honestly I don't even give them that much credit and I think this will just be a match.


You were right!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The other referees must be so jealous because ejecting people from matches HAS to be the best part of their job.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jericho trying really hard there to get Reigns over :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Props to Y2J for getting the crowd going. Goofy as fuck, but it worked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They could not have shoehorned Barrett in there instead of Rusev fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho actually woke the crowd up at the end.

:ha

Kudos to him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I need drugs.


This episode of Raw has been a great sedative.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Due to how he's been booked by the WWE so far, he couldn't afford the insurance....
> 
> Yeah, lost it on Smackdown.


Holy crap. That's dull.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev doesn't deserves this horrible treatment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The first half hour of Raw


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

As much shit as Jericho gets, the dude is a master when it comes to working a crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everybody ready Sunday for:

Lesnar vs Reigns w/ 28 other guys in the way....

I mean the Royal Rumble :vince2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It isn't damned one versus all!! It's still everyone for them damned selves!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's so funny to watch the desperation of the Roman haters after all their pathetic excuses got blown up :ha.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another talented fellow bites the dust.

LOLWWE.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Just made an account b/c I hate Roman and I don't know how else to express that


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

FITZ said:


> Jericho ejecting everyone will probably be the best part of Raw tonight.


That was one of the worst most cringeworthy things I've ever seen in wrestling. However, that doesn't mean your wrong.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Props to Y2J for getting the crowd going. Goofy as fuck, but it worked.


Exactly. Say what you want about the match or bullshit promo, but Y2J got the crowd involved by the end and they popped for Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Everybody ready Sunday for:
> 
> Lesnar vs Reigns w/ 28 other guys in the way....
> 
> I mean the Royal Rumble :vince2


The crowd's loving it, bro!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Everybody ready Sunday for:
> 
> Lesnar vs Reigns w/ 28 other guys in the way....
> 
> I mean the Royal Rumble :vince2


28 men with the opportunity to make Roman look really strong! :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *It's so funny to watch the desperation of the Roman haters after all their pathetic excuses got blown up :ha.*


what excuse are those?

He still sucks on the mic, in the ring, the crowds still don't give shit about him and the ratings have tanked since he has been champion


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Props to Y2J for getting the crowd going. Goofy as fuck, but it worked.


Remember when Jericho use to get the crowd going, well, rather keep the crowd going by calling Stephanie a slut?

Good times.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

They put Roman in a 1 vs. 29 match, why wouldn't he beat Rusev? Why does he even wrestle 1-on-1 matches if he can beat 29 "at the same time"?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I need drugs.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Godway said:


> Jericho trying really hard there to get Reigns over :lol


Well good luck with that. :nikkilol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like how WWE is telling us that Bork and Reigns will be the last two in the Rumble so it's no need to watch until the end.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FITZ said:


> Jericho ejecting everyone will probably be the best part of Raw tonight.


Well.. New Day is still coming up, there is hope for that anyway.

Well, I guess there's the answer on if he had the Authority to make the match. :lol


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

HELL YES STEPH. TELL THAT OLD MAN.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...why did you let them go through with the match?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh Steph is mad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This is not 1999."

Could have fooled me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish it 1999 to Jericho :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Jericho


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damnnn Steph wants to bone Jericho still or maybe again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

how will they top that? I know...another pointless divas match or Big slow face/heel turn...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is it bad if 30 min. in I'm already tired?


I got tired when I first heard Roman's music.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So for now on have Y2J work up the crowd when Roman sleeps then he comes back in for the finish when the crowd's hot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh no, the guy who's been a jobber since Wrestlemania lost to THE CHAMPION :woo1!!1!! We should have jobber champions like Seth Rollins because that shows talent. :mase*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn here is steph ready to emasculate....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph just can't help herself.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta pay Brock Lesnar more money :Brock

Stephanie thinks she knows what she doing :ha


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Why are they so close to each other, damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AYGAIN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is brie jobbing to this week


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This bitch really just made Jericho look like a NERD
:ti

sigh I wish it was 1999


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BAM

steph once again crushing some peckerwoods balls


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Stephanie is a fucking cancer, jesus.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This hour gets worse.

Brie M-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ode!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I want 1999 back :cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BRIE MODE! DAT THEME! :dance


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Brie Bella theme :mark


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"BRIE MODEEEEEEEEE" :kobefacepalm


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

that promo was awful


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think Stephanie actually knows what she's doing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nattie's back!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Brie theme is so cringe that it's good


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth Rollins is a Legit Boss. :rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah the LON are a bunch of idiots because they couldn't figure out Y2J didn't have the power to make a match.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Serious question, half an hour promo and you have to sit through one, which would you choose? Reigns or Brie Bella?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn the Brie theme makes my ears bleed every time


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The steph character is truelly bizarre. Have her belittle people and their material in promos and get no comeuppance.

Do creative really think people want to see steph win every verbal argument?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome back Nattie! 

Still looking hot I see.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

"Almost like I kinda know what I'm doing"
:jericho3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BRIEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOODEEEE!!! :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

A wild Natalya appears! :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isn't paige injured


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> how will they top that? I know...another pointless divas match or Big slow face/heel turn...


Pointlesss divas match it is


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep...called it...sigh...Maybe I should start just going to bed early on Mondays?

From what I've gathered, Brie Mode costs an extra $25 and involves using her little finger, according to her pimp and Johns.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

What was the point of that segment? Just go fuck yourself Steph you arrogant egotistical self centered fucking bitch. SHE HAS TO PUT DOWN EVERYBODY AND ALWAYS BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Gotta pay* Brock Lesnar* more money :Brock
> 
> Stephanie thinks she knows what she doing :ha


They could have at least given him and Heyman the opening segment; even though we were told those boring, awful 20 minute promo segments were going to magically disappear once Rollins wasn't the focus of the show anymore.

Yeah, about that...

:ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On from a brutal trash bag hoe to the most brutal disgusting ear piercing intro theme in the history of the WWE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Way to shit on continuity to promote some stupid fucking reality show.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

My stream keeps cutting in and out. Wondering if its because of the amount of people on this forum.

Might as well close the stream and get updates here, its more eventful.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus dem tights


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Total Divas*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a fucking minute? Since when were Paige and Nattie friends again? Didn't Paige attack Nattie?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie's old ass can only get a match when it's Total Divas season.

The fuckery of it all. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No Nikki in sight in recent weeks. This is a positive change


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Steph and Y2J still have an undeniable sexual chemistry.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ffs we were finally getting somewhere with the Divas Revolution, and now we're back to;

"Generic Total Divas tag team promotion match."


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> BRIE MODE! DAT THEME! :dance


Those two had to smash back then its almost impossible to not see the sexual tension between the two


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Paige is a face again?

....

Not going to question it to keep my sanity.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They actually bothered to explain the logic hole of Jericho making matches!

And Nattie's back! 

...So, is Paige face again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait....didn't Nattie and Paige hate each other just a few months ago? 

Wha happened? Are the announcers going to mention that? They don't even seem surprised that they are together.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Total Divas Revolution


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Another talented fellow bites the dust.
> 
> LOLWWE.



Your current avi makes me miss that attitude filled 97-98 Shawn Michaels. Hell, I just started going through 98 again because I haven't rewatched most that shit and I wanna see what I think about it now and right off the bat, even though the payoff was corny: the first Raw HBK with a great promo "what I'd like to have now is for Taker to drag that big dead-ass carcass of yours out here and face me like a man. Get out here Undertaker so the Heartbreak Kid can smack you around infrontof the whole damn world"!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Paige can get it damn


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jericho kicking everyone out was pretty fun. it's funny though, usually in those situations, the most important person gets kicked out last. del rio getting kicked out last made it ass backwards, although in all fairness, noone in the league of nations matters.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I just noticed the "Brie Mode!" at the beginning of Brie's song and it annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

paige is a fucking face now who books this shit she beat up charlotte and becky and nataylia and then becky turns on charlotte and brie mode is here to job df is this shit show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Wait a fucking minute? Since when were Paige and Nattie friends again? Didn't Paige attack Nattie?


Total Divas time, so suddenly they're best buds.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't give a shit for the divas...but...but...when Natalya was last on wasn't she feuding with Paige? Or am I risking insanity trying to find logic here?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Zzzzz .......


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Wait a fucking minute? Since when were Paige and Nattie friends again? Didn't Paige attack Nattie?


Continuity? 
This here the Twilight Zone boy


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Shoutout to the doctor who gave Paige her boob job


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why is Total Divas still a thing?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SnapOrTap said:


> Serious question, half an hour promo and you have to sit through one, which would you choose? Reigns or Brie Bella?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> I just noticed the "Brie Mode!" at the beginning of Brie's song and it annoys the shit out of me.


You...JUST noticed? lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I swear, diva storylines make no sense.. Paige and Nattie hated each other a few months back.. And now she's supporting Nattie?.. :what


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Total Divas time, so suddenly they're best buds.


Russo must be consulting for WWE now. 

"Logic is for queers".


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Brieeeeeeee jobbbbmodeeeee


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank god it was short.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol fastest job ever


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Paige's hair is so black it looked like it was sucking the light from the stage in! Some kind of weird haze around her head. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brie jobs in a pointless match yet again. How shocking :sip.*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Total Diva "storylines." Yay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Your current avi makes me miss that attitude filled 97-98 Shawn Michaels. Hell, I just started going through 98 again because I haven't rewatched most that shit and I wanna see what I think about it now and right off the bat, even though the payoff was corny: the first Raw HBK with a great promo "what I'd like to have now is for Taker to drag that big dead-ass carcass of yours out here and face me like a man. Get out here Undertaker so the Heartbreak Kid can smack you around infrontof the whole damn world"!


Compare that to the opening promos of today..

:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good Mandy is on total divas instead of NXT.
She sucked


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and WWE expects to sell out AT&T Stadium based on what they've been presenting the past couple of months. :ha


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Would be amazing in that segment to hear Brock's music hit


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Natty flat on her stomach and Brie stood on her... why the ref not count?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit ! Natalya won


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Serious question, half an hour promo and you have to sit through one, which would you choose? Reigns or Brie Bella?


Brie easy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just dreadful :lmao


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

...

that wasn't even a minute!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Job Brie Job!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf was that?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Total Divas new season is here to wreck any progress made with the women on the actual wrestling shows


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Paige with her tongue out :lel


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

News Flash DIVAS DIVISION = Fuck ALL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

truelove said:


> Those two had to smash back then its almost impossible to not see the sexual tension between the two


Perhaps










lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Fucking hell, Wyatts vs Dudleys for the 90th time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige's new rack is the real winner of this match


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tye Dillinger should be a surprise NXT RR entrant, at number 10. 10! 10! 10! 10! 10! 10!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Dudley Boyz vs. Wyatts again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey look, another meaningless, heatless match on Raw. So much for those disappearing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar #1 please! At least have the Rumble entertaining as Lesnar throws out jobbers 1 by 1.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wyatts vs Dudleyz again? 


SMH


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I swear, diva storylines make no sense.. Paige and Nattie hated each other a few months back.. And now she's supporting Nattie?.. :what


Dude, they're women.

it's not like it doesn't happen in real life. In three weeks, Paige will be talking about Nattie's weave behind her back to Becky, who's currently braiding Charlotte's chest hair.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler Alert:

Roman will be #1


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nattie's outfit needs to be mandatory women's wrestling wear..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good to see Paige again . Clearly she is not wrestling still, as still has that concussion.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

And another 6 man no one cares about.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Everytime I see that Rumble lottery balls, I keep thinking of Eddie Guerrero when he stole Ric Flair's. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Rumble number draw is back! Yes!

Either that or Y2J's cartwheel as the highlight of Raw so far.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Who wants to watch these pointless matches, and Wyatts vs dudley's for the 200th time in 2 months, WWE sure know how to rip the life out of everything 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *It's amazing how hearing ability suddenly disappears Roman gets his name chanted :hmm.*


Got the network yeah? Go do a search on stone cold, or the rock, or bryan or punk or warrior or hogan etc etc listen to crowd reactions and then come back here and categorically tell us Roman is getting good crowd reactions befitting of the #1 guy. Seriously bring some logic to your comments. Please.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar #1 please! At least have the Rumble entertaining as Lesnar throws out jobbers 1 by 1.


I think Kevin Owens should win

Literally better than stone cold


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Why is Total Divas still a thing?


WWE cares more about reality TV than it does wrestling


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dudleys vs Wyatts, Hah, that will put some butts in the seats....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Unless this is all leading to a Bubba heel turn, these Wyatt/Dudley matches are so redundant. It seems like WWE's way of keeping the Dudleyz on TV.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Just leaving this here...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

divas revolution seems to have revolved right back to where it started


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucha Underground commercial is the best part of Monday Night Raw so far.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

How do they draw number one without showing everyone draw a number?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought Paige took out Nattie and they hate each other?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ready for Total Divas inspired storylines? That destroys all past storylines  

Welcome to Twilight Zone. And paige is Face again lol.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

57-32 Warriors :wow


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> You...JUST noticed? lol.


Lol I didn't pay too much attention to it before and thought it said something else.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hahaha that was totally the black guy who freaked about the undertaker losing to Brock Lesnar in that Lucha underground commercial


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAT LUCHA UNDERGROUND PROMO.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't do it anymore. Good night fellas. Good luck. Do not go gentle into that good night.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd was DEAD for that Divas shit, too. How pathetic. Paige got such a nothing reaction for her standards, probably because they were thinking "Um...why's she with Natalya?" That match was so insulting to the audience. IT'S TOTAL DIVAS SEASON, SO GUESS WHAT? ALL OF THE WOMEN ON THE SHOW ARE BREAKING CHARACTER NOW. HERE'S A MINUTE LONG MATCH THAT WE CAN AIR ON THE SHOW!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Good to see Paige again . Clearly she is not wrestling still, as still has that concussion.


Does that pic in your sig actually show her ass? Or does it just stop there. Cause thats a major tease.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CenaNuff123 said:


> I thought Paige took out Nattie and they hate each other?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

War and Peace on at least 3 different channels coming up 8Central....

Screw it, can't be worse than this. Changing the channel now before watching the Dudleys job yet again. Why WWE thinks this crap engages us is beyond me.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LU add was sick. Also liked the Steph/Y2J segment. The whole special referee thing was lame tho. Rusev looked like utter shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Dudleys/Wyatts match.

That's gotta be at least 20 matches with eachother on TV alone since the Dudleys came back.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Those tight form fitting camo pants on Paige with that yummy tummy..DAYUM!!!
And seeing those worthless goof kevin skaff on my screen. Knowing he couldnt get the job done.

GUITAR ZERO!!!
3 CHORD WONDER!!!
POWER CHORD PUSSY!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Everytime I see that Rumble lottery balls, I keep thinking of Eddie Guerrero when he stole Ric Flair's. Hilarious stuff.


Tonight it'll be every geek lined up, taking their number and saying thank you. Then walk out of the room.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Lucha Underground commercial is the best part of Monday Night Raw so far.


A week from Wednesday :Banderas


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe the ******* jobbing stable can explain for us why they didn't attack Brock last week


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Dudleys vs Wyatts round 47


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The Rumble number draw is back! Yes!
> 
> Either that or Y2J's cartwheel as the highlight of Raw so far.


I bet some people think the darwing of numbers is legit just like the slammys are lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Badbadrobot said:


> Got the network yeah? Go do a search on stone cold, or the rock, or bryan or punk or warrior or hogan etc etc listen to crowd reactions and then come back here and categorically tell us Roman is getting good crowd reactions befitting of the #1 guy. Seriously bring some logic to your comments. Please.


That moron won't he's just butthurt and neg reps anyone who says anything accurate about Reigns :kermit


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler Alert:
> 
> Roman will be #1


Seems like some crazy odds to overcome.

I wonder if he can do it?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Epic Bray promo incoming?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wyatts entrance in HD looks great!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


There is a strong rumor they fucked back in the day...I believe it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> How do they draw number one without showing everyone draw a number?


Good point! Maybe the balls have names instead of numbers this year?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


Pretty sure Jericho gave her the ol Macho Man treatment back in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh gee where we go with the glorified jobbers*


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Bring Bully Ray to the big stage please! The Dudleys are dead in the water.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


>


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


It's just you


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Another 6 man tag instead of a Bray Wyatt promo? 

:ann1 Ok, Vince.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

So who's the Dudleyz partner?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please send these motherfuckers back to NXT. They haven't been completely destroyed but if they stay on the main roster another 12 months, watch at least two of the Wyatts become a comedy act.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Wyatts already won the feud why is this continuing. They better not be giving the Dudley their wins back. Wyatt's already beat hem a number of times.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this match needed....

Rycrap

fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stroman is just one pen stroke away from turning into this.










*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet some people think the darwing of numbers is legit just like the slammys are lol


Oh, I don't think it's legit, it's just a nice bit of detail for me.

I love how the Dudleys are basically the Wyatts personal jobbers but still get pyro.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback a new Dudley?

Big Dumbass Dudley


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Why is Ryback a face? Dude just screams heel. He'd be a great heel


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Ryback needs to be fed to the unemployment line. God what a heat killer.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Who's worse: Khali or Strowman?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, we're less than an hour into this show.

:lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ya know what....fuck this fucking company. How are the assholes in charge not embarrassed to book Wyatts-Dudleys again? Fucking slap in the face to every single one of us.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


One never forgets their first love............or the person who cleans up your dog's shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Does that pic in your sig actually show her ass? Or does it just stop there. Cause thats a major tease.


haha sorry brah just a tease.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, there was a time when 6-mans on Raw where great. Now they're just time-wasting energy-draining filler.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Cavs are getting blown out I turn to Raw to see the Wyatts facing the dudleyz for the 20th time and out comes Ryback whos not over lol this shit is terrible.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The selling point going into the the commerical break was the Dudley Boys in 2016. No wonder the viewership declines every hour.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, at least this tag match makes sense and their using continuity.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when the Wyatt family was red hot going into Mania 30 and everyone on here was marking out?

:francis


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Another pointless match..If you have to reference shit from weeks ago to promote it..Just don't do it. This fued should have been over a month ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How to make Wyatts vs Dudleys seem fresh?

Add Ryback :vince2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> Who's worse: Khali or Strowman?


Khali by far 

Khali got the title

Strowman is some muscle in a mid card stable

Not even comparable


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Everytime I see that Rumble lottery balls, I keep thinking of Eddie Guerrero when he stole Ric Flair's. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why is Ryback a face? Dude just screams heel. He'd be a great heel


Ryback sucks at everything HE was awful as that bully heel gimmick he had. He is an even worse face. He needs to be released.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Natis Cole said:


> Cavs are getting blown out I turn to Raw to see the Wyatts facing the dudleyz for the 20th time and out comes Ryback whos not over lol this shit is terrible.


How many points has GOAT Curry put up tonight? Cavs are not near the level of GS or SA this year.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its gonna be hella funny when Takeover Dallas outside WrestleMania 32.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw sucked so far, but on a positive note it was nice of Roman's character to want to address getting F5'd last week.

Feel like Cena would have no-sold it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Another 6 man tag instead of a Bray Wyatt promo?
> 
> :ann1 Ok, Vince.


I'll take the match every time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Remember when the Wyatt family was red hot going into Mania 30 and everyone on here was marking out?


No I don't recall that at all :cena


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

The only way this whole Dudley-Wyatt feud could be saved.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> Who's worse: Khali or Strowman?


Kjali. Strowman, at least looks semi-threatning, Khali looks like he's only a half-step away from falling flat on his back.

No offense to youse Khali fans.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That boot!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Remember when the Wyatt family was red hot going into Mania 30 and everyone on here was marking out?
> 
> :francis


He lost one match and all of you "fans" quit on him


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryback is only wrestler ik that No one likes.Yet gets prominent time ever week.
Literally no one cares.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Ryback needs to be fed to the unemployment line. God what a heat killer.


Ask Ryback (which Austin did), and Ryback has told Vince Mcmahon he is in it for the long haul and will be performing 15 years from now at age 48! He hasn't even started and we haven't seen anything according to him.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> haha sorry brah just a tease.


That's unfair. Someone should go to jail for that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Divas 100% eliminated this crowd. It's like this match is in front of an empty arena, when both of these teams are over 95% of the time.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit the Cavs are getting raped at home by the Warriors... 65-37 Right now.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Natecore said:


> I'll take the match every time.


Good for you, enjoy another stale 6 man tag instead of one of the best mic workers in the business.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Am I depressed from watching Raw or do I watch Raw because I'm depressed?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Holy shit the Cavs are getting raped at home by the Warriors... 65-37 Right now.


:chefcurry


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

The crowd couldnt care less about this shit


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AryaDark said:


> *Stroman is just one pen stroke away from turning into this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt doubt for a minute when the Wyatt Family idea was pitched thats exactly what vince imagined.
was probably shocked when he saw/heard bray live.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SashaXFox said:


> Is it me or do Steph and Jericho ...Have overly strong chemistry ?


Why you think HHH had so much animosity towards Jericho the first couple of years he came to the company?

I don't buy the bullshit answer they both give to the public one bit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same matches over , and over Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boys #18


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> The Divas 100% eliminated this crowd. It's like this match is in front of an empty arena, when both of these teams are over 95% of the time.


No, Ryback did. I swear to God, when his music hits, all the air gets sucked out of the fucking arena. Just listen.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> How many points has GOAT Curry put up tonight? Cavs are not near the level of GS or SA this year.


I know lol Cavs are down by 30 on their own floor. Curry has 21 points on 8 of 10 shooting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The black Dudley having to take a beating on MLK day :mj2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :chefcurry


I love Chef Curry but Draymond is clearly the best player on the team right now...He needs a dope nickname.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are the Dudleys and The Wyatts STILL feuding? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Heroes Of Wrestling 1999 (the show where Jake was drunk) >>>>>>>> WWE

They have so much talent at their disposal but Vince Magoo can't even tie his own shoelaces the braindead old cunt. This show is terrible, and I'm not even watching it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I know it's a few minutes late, but..



> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 21m
> 
> Brie Bella's theme music should be used to torture terrorists. #RAWTonight


I think I would confess to crimes I didn't commit to make it stop


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He lost one match and all of you "fans" quit on him


He was never the same after that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Please send these motherfuckers back to NXT. They haven't been completely destroyed but if they stay on the main roster another 12 months, watch at least two of the Wyatts become a comedy act.





AryaDark said:


> *Stroman is just one pen stroke away from turning into this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Dumbass Ryback.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Draymond is an excellent player, but him being from Michigan St causes me to not being able to be a big fan of his.

On Wisconsin


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Only two plus months til mlb opening day and I can go back to ignoring the WWE.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL @ WWE CREATIVE.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Heroes Of Wrestling 1999 (the show where Jake was drunk) >>>>>>>> WWE
> 
> They have so much talent at their disposal but Vince Magoo can't even tie his own shoelaces the braindead old cunt. This show is terrible, and I'm not even watching it.


You wanna play blackjack?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

At least all the Wyatts are getting pins


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Why you think HHH had so much animosity towards Jericho the first couple of years he came to the company?
> 
> I don't buy the bullshit answer they both give to the public one bit.


Funny too when the narrative of "the enemy coming over here fuck him he tried to put us out of business so HHH has heat with him" blurs when not that long prior (what 5 years or so?) HHH turned down a quarter million dollar offer (in 93/94 no less) to stay in WCW for essentially the same reasons Jericho left.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dat lariat from Harper, channeling his inner Stan Hansen.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Bray has lost quite a bit of weight it looks


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bray looking like a jobber.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this I see and hear? people cheering Ryback? Why yes they are!

"he gets no reaction, no body cares about him"
:wut


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> No, Ryback did. I swear to God, when his music hits, all the air gets sucked out of the fucking arena. Just listen.


Crowd has to use his terrible catchphrase just to find something to cheer for.


They're making Bray look like an idiot with no microphone.....


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn D-Von, wear a shirt underneath your shirt. No one wants to see that big belly floating around. :ugh2


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What if Harper pulls a JBL one day and takes a shower and comes out clean shaven with some trunks on


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Dudleyz have jobbed to the Wyatts and New Day like 200 times in two months.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have hand signals now :lmao
Just go back to NXT, you goofy motherfuckers :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"well-oiled machine" are the Wyatts in the words of Saxton, who clearly doesn't watch the product


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

So uh, where the fuck is the Ambrose/Owens segment?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bray in relatively lean shape? I mean, I suppose I shoudlnt underestimate the guy's capacity to work out he was after all an accoladed college lineman but still, that surprises me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess Vince believes in MLK day after all!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol I can still understand what Wyatt is saying then Reigns, without no Mic. But I can understnd the casual is like "Why the hell is he shouting?"


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Bray looking like a jobber.


Wrestling forum in a nutshell

Dude wins on tv. Still a jobber


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

First look at RAW in about four months had me like:












I tapped out from this show quicker than Brie Bella.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Am I depressed from watching Raw or do I watch Raw because I'm depressed?


So many better things to watch on a Monday Night


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The End of that match Where Bray was talking was best part


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

WWE Network presents:

Hunter's Burial of Steve, Redux: The Shoveling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its not a rising empire, the roman empire has already fallen.

And yeah the lead up to Sting jobbing in his WWE debut lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That moment you hit Fast Forward on your DVR controls and it says your watching live TV :mj2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Dat lariat from Harper, channeling his inner Stan Hansen.


No one has ever done a lariat like stan hansen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope they show footage of the rehearsal just so we can see Hogan and Hall exchange looks when HHH says that he is going over.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like Bray a lot but fuckin enough with the rambling of random things like "the apocalypse is among us!". He comes off like a broadway actor too much at times.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sure this isn't what the Dudleys had in mind when they returned to WWE. They'll be lucky to make the Mania pre show match at this rate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That WM commercial was better than this entire episode of Raw.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Draymond is an excellent player, but him being from Michigan St causes me to not being able to be a big fan of his.
> 
> On Wisconsin


Badger fan? Ahhh underrated gameday atmosphere of games in Madison, WI. Yall people are nuts.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > Bray looking like a jobber.
> ...


What did he do? Nothing, considering hes supposed to be upper card.

Looked like a buffoon.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm sure this isn't what the Dudleys had in mind when they returned to WWE. They'll be lucky to make the Mania pre show match at this rate.


Ray needs to put Dvon through a table and go to his TNA character. Thats a legit heel right there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I guess Vince believes in MLK day after all!


Don't jinx it bro, we still have another 2 hours to go. :cudi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> What if Harper pulls a JBL one day and takes a shower and comes out clean shaven with some trunks on


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sting was so nervous, but in the end he can finally call himself a star because he was in the same ring with me! :hunter


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Danjo1986 said:


> I like Bray a lot but fuckin enough with the rambling of random things like "the apocalypse is among us!". He comes off like a broadway actor too much at times.


Bray way too good for the likes of the guy who once said, "IT'S ME AUSTIN!"

:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I hope they show footage of the rehearsal just so we can see Hogan and Hall exchange looks when HHH says that he is going over.


You know they will just cut to HHH for that part


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bully Ray needs to come back...Hopefully before Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feels like RAW has been on for like 5 hrs.. Only been 1 hour.










Edit:Soon as I said that, Big Show comes out :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

"But you're in the main event, you're facing Triple H" :vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, so the Rumble is next week already?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

AND here comes Show.


How many heat killers can they put on in a fucking row? WTF.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What a terrible episode of RAW this has been. Unless they got something big planned for later on in the show, it's pretty much already too far gone to be salvageable.

My remaining hopes for this show lie with Becky Lynch and Charlotte. How sad is that.

Aaaaaaaand it's the Big Show. Things go from bad to worse. Fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep Roman or Lesnar is #1 for the Rumble.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL this crowd is seriously so amazingly dead.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its the Big Bore.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, they're torturing this poor crowd.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, I'm flipping over to NBA halftime. Not watching Big Show.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I thought that Big Show proclaimed he was going to enter the Rumble at #1 ??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, so the Rumble is next week already?


Crazy, isn't it? Certainly doesn't feel like it, but yeah, it's this Sunday. :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Big Show face again...


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Crap!

It's Da Big Show!!

NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought Matt hardy was coming out for a minute ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...................................And I have to check out with Big Slow coming out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And HHH went over.
In Sting's first match in WWE.
In Sting's first Mania. 

:vince3
:HHH2


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

God I hope show jobs to Slater


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

* Jobber intensifies *


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ive seen Enough Goodnight Forum


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What a go-home show this has been so far! Can you believe it!? The Big Show is *live* on Monday Night Raw!?!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wellllll. . . it's the BORE SHOW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This has to be the worst stable of all time. WWE's creative is WOAT.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Big Show crying already?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Big Show is face now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Feels like RAW has been on for like 5 hrs.. Only been 1 hour.


I know, I already feel like my mind is drifting off into the darkness, usually that at least takes till the start of the 3rd hour..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't like hating on wrestling booking decisions but they ruined the big show

Dudes a literal giant and they make him a total turd


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I get seriously angry whenever Big Slow comes out. Has any wrestler over stayed his welcome longer than him?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the theme.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OH MY GAWD....BIG SHOW IS A FACE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm totally :mark: :mark: :mark:ing out right now. :woo


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Looks like Earl from My Name Is Earl.

Heath Slater singles match on Raw! :O


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Jeffrey Dean Morgan?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> I thought that Big Show proclaimed he was going to enter the Rumble at #1 ??


I thought that too :lmao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Heath Slater with the promo of the night, but jobbing to Big Show. :lol

WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I love the job squad...They grew on me LOL.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

These fucking rejects are one fo the best things on RAW.

Think about it.

Bo Dallas, Adam Rose and Curtis Axel are something you want to watch. Heath Slater already was, but my point still stands.

Let it sink in.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Poor Social Outcasts! ;_;

Getting buried by Big Slow!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:chan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah don't like the best mic worker of the group speak

fucking WWE


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Nice. He said he looks like Brodie from Mallrats when he's completely shaven (hence Brodie Lee), I can really see it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

What's wrong with Adam Rose's legs?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Business is about to pick up, Maggel!!!!


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yay Big Show. He'll rescue this monstrosity. Surprised I was able to watch an hour of this shit. Bye.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Did Michael Cole just slip up that Big Show is gonna big number 1 there?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Axel never eliminated from last year's Rumble yet :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

That theme is LEGIT tho.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I liked the theory that the Social Outcasts only exist because the League of Nations is the worst stable in history, so Vince immediately threw together his 4 biggest jobbers so they would technically become the worst stable in history, making the League of Nations look legit in comparison.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What am I watching?


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Seriously what was the fucking point of this match.... time for some opium


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Nice. He said he looks like Brodie from Mallrats when he's completely shaven (hence Brodie Lee), I can really see it.


He is a cross or Brodie from Malrats and Andrian Brode.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Show killing the BOllet Club :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bo :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that was sure a Big Show vs jobbers match wasn't it..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Really WWE?

Fugg you Big Slow!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince is trolling the fans. No doubt about it at this point.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Momentum killer, Paul Wight.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome jobbers doing what they do best.

Thanks for wasting our time you big fuck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:lol, Bo was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this week Big Show is a face:lol

That's like his legit 37th face/heel turn in his career or something like that.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes Vince we get it, gotta make Big Slow look strong right before the Rumble so they can play it up as if he has even the slightest chance on Sunday.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Social Outcasts 2016-2016


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> I get seriously angry whenever Big Slow comes out. Has any wrestler over stayed his welcome longer than him?


Mark Henry. But at least Henry is entertaining.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

That..Served a purpose?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

****** Rich said:


> Seriously what was the fucking point of this match.... time for some opium


I'm sure that's what the booking team was on when they put this pile of shit together.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

srs, did anyone really think it was gonna be any different than this for social Outcasts?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE just trolls. They have to know people don't want to see Big Show. The last appearance he was booed and they wanted him to retire. Now a face?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, Big Show is seriously a face again :lol

The amount of turns by this guy is astonishing.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

At least Bo Dallas made me chuckle!

R.I.P Social Outcasts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... I mean... I knew this was coming... but shit, didn't think they'd kill The Social Outcasts that quickly. It's only been two weeks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's that time of the month where WWE buries some of its paying customers 

:ha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Godway said:


> I liked the theory that the Social Outcasts only exist because the League of Nations is the worst stable in history, so Vince immediately threw together his 4 biggest jobbers so they would technically become the worst stable in history, making the League of Nations look legit in comparison.


I would rather watch the S.O. than L.O.N.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Woah, woah JBL. Slowly please. How much am I saving with the Network again?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So this week Big Show is a face:lol
> 
> That's like his legit 37th face/heel turn in his career or something like that.


Babyface Big Show = no "please retire chants".

WWE fans are such pawns.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

Am I the only one who wants to punch Byron Saxton?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck does Del Rio look 50


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Good for you, enjoy another stale 6 man tag instead of one of the best mic workers in the business.


Thanks. I will.






And he isn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Stephanie segments. Just when you thought Raw couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

I love how they try to lure us into keep watching by forcing us to watch meaningless jobber matches in order to see a rigged lottery


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns no sold that bullhammer and made those 4 looks like geeks when they debuted Steph.....


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

dclikewah said:


> Yes Vince we get it, gotta make Big Slow look strong right before the Rumble so they can play it up as if he has even the slightest chance on Sunday.


Really it is gonna go 1 of 3 ways

Reigns eliminates him
Lesnar eliminates him
Bunch of jobbers group up and eliminate him


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Show must have the most Face/Heel turns in the history of wrestling..It's not even a joke at this point.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Scared of Chris Jericho in 2016..-


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

JUST SHOW THE FUCKING LOTTERY ALREADY


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Steph doing a pretty solid job in promos tonight :applause 

Love her when she plays the tweener role.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best Part of Raw:

Mr Robot Commercials :banderas


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Alright, something up!

They are deliberately making this RAW as boring and depressing inducing as possible to compensate for something later on!

....

I can feels in my spikes!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

At this point they might as well send Byron Saxton out to the ring each week with a mic, have him say "Yeah, so... we got nothin'", and then stand there for 3 hours.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Steph is a regular Vince Lombardi.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So Reigns and Lesnar aren't going to fight at all tonight, and instead are going to beat the shit out of the League of Nation when they ruin the highlight reel eventually.

I hope in the midst of the chaos Reigns spears Lesnar as payback from last week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph reminding us of how awful the 2011 & 12 Rumbles were


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, and with that Big Show/SO match, yet another meaningless and heatless match. They're not going away in case anyone thought they were.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Why the fuck does Del Rio look 50


An absolute overkill on the tan color that has dried him out like a motherfucker. See the same shit with some Bodybuilders, particularly Branch Warren. 

Still though, Id love to look like that physically at 50. Hell, I'd like to look like that now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Show v Reigns ME WM LOL.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> It's that time of the month where WWE buries some of its paying customers


Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm disappointed Del Rio hasn't fixed Chipotle yet? :francis


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

League of Nations to attack Lesnar tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Best Part of Raw:
> 
> Mr Robot Commercials :banderas


Season 2 :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stephs been good tonight. None of this dramatics, and screaming. Roman get out of my ring, Roman you get your ass back here! lol. She is playing a Tweener I don't give a damn, just get the job done thing.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Its obvious steph loves making everybody look like bitches.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Spikeman said:


> Alright, something up!
> 
> They are deliberately making this RAW as boring and depressing inducing as possible to compensate for something later on!
> 
> ...


That's how every Raw is, though, and nothing.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Jericho joining LON


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good segment with Steph to set up Reigns and Lesnar for their who destroys better contest later.

Wonder of she'll convince New Day to go out there as well


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So she emasculates and shows heels how to have some damn balls.

I hate that woman. She'd probably beat HHH in a match.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Spikeman said:


> Alright, something up!
> 
> They are deliberately making this RAW as boring and depressing inducing as possible to compensate for something later on!
> 
> ...



for some reason I feel this way too lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Not been in this thread, been watching it on TV but I had to give up. 

It's not just me is it? 

This Raw is fucking dreadful.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think we shoud hijack this Raw thread and make it a Rashida Jones thread. What do you think Rashida?


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm disappointed Del Rio hasn't fixed Chipotle yet? :francis


ALBERTOOOO BURRRRRRIIITTOOOOOOOO


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> So Reigns and Lesnar aren't going to fight at all tonight, and instead are going to beat the shit out of the League of Nation when they ruin the highlight reel eventually.
> 
> I hope in the midst of the chaos Reigns spears Lesnar as payback from last week.


This sounds about right.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Straight Out of Compton - Director's Cut, I'm all over that tomorrow.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

hate steph all you want she is the only heel on that roster with the balls to step to someone..

I respect that steph..


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> I think we shoud hijack this Raw thread and make it a Rashida Jones thread. What do you think Rashida?


Angie Tribeca is pretty awful.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Lesnar
Cena 
Reigns

If thats not your name Fuck you.Wwe doesn't care about you.
Or your story.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Fuck this shit, where is Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens?


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> I think we shoud hijack this Raw thread and make it a Rashida Jones thread. What do you think Rashida?


Rashida is a goddess


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ALLEYEZONME said:


> Am I the only one who wants to punch Byron Saxton?


I don't want to punch him because he seems like a good due, but I do want him fired from his job which he is absolutely awful at.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What if its Bryan at #1 ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Vince emerges to silence. Interesting times.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL that swag walk by Vinny Mac


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

More Stephanie.....yay ahahaha...........


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Styles tease


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Vince's music just isnt the same without the New Day rocking out to it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

please be bryan please be bryan please be bryan


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

We all know this shit is obviously rigged right?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NJPW Debut confirmed


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Never seen before?





























AJ STYLES. CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP AJ STYLES.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

AJ Styles tease there. :curry2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont tease us with AJ Styles steph :Banderas


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Steph trolling AJ Styles marks...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Was that an AJ Styles tease?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, its a shame that we're going to have to spend years and years watching Stephanie come out and just killing us with her painful mic work and attempts at being funny...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The fix is in..here comes the fuggery!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> hate steph all you want she is the only heel on that roster with the balls to step to someone..
> 
> I respect that steph..


It's easy to be the heel that steps to someone when there's a 99.9999999% chance she won't get her comeuppance.

It's the one thing that hurts talents. To be emasculated by Stephanie and there's no chance to get revenge on her...come on. Even Vince got his in the end...but Stephanie won't ever get hers...even from another Diva.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Powerball Joke a week later
COMMON :ti


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL crowd is so fucking dead. They didn't pop for one name mentioned.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns mention, Wyatt Mention, Shemaus Mention. The only 3 who are winning lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> We all know this shit is obviously rigged right?


Not to the people that think the Slammy awards are real lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Vinnie Mac...........


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

AJ Styles tease is very cruel....Don't do that.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

I missed it, what did they say about Styles?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> We all know this shit is obviously rigged right?


You mean it's pre-planned like the rest of the show? Who would have known?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

How's raw been just got here. Can tell by the crowd it's sucks so far


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHEN THE FUCK IS THE NEW DAY COMEING OUT?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Steph just teased AJ Styles!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince and his modesty


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Are Vince and Steph gonna have sex


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Second 1999 shoutout


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince is mad he didn't win the Powerball


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it has to be Roman Reigns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler: All the balls contained Roman Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A SHOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rollman Rains!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh gee, it was Roman Reigns. I am like so totally shocked and stuff.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LMFAO, they're really going to do it. Reigns > God.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

LMAO. GAY.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

They're all Roman Reigns.

Awesome.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol wtf is that


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

jesus christ he botched the drawing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOAH... Fooled me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> What if its Bryan at #1 ?


#markcitybytch


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck. This Rumble will suck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol

Odds so stacked.

Please cheer.

:mj2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

C'mon, Pete Rose!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This...is...just...so...sad....


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They recycled this sh^t from 1999 :lmao


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Man I never thought I'd hate a performer than I've hated HHH since '02 but Roman may surpass him as my least favorite wrestler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't mean to sound disrespectful, but the death of 'Iron' Mike Sharpe has made the top stories trending on my FB page and I find it fucking hilarious.

:vince5 *HE'S BIG ON SOCIAL MEDIA?! GIVE HIM A WRUSSLEMANIA MATCH!*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL What a shock! I can't believe it....SMH


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Am I watching a comedy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No on even cares.

:ti


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I knew it. he'll be the last one eliminated or win the motherfucker. Goddamn you Vince McMahon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

By doing it again and getting Roman twice, that just makes it look even more crooked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just bad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury:heston:LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No.29 - Triple H


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It makes sense from a storyline standpoint, but you gotta appeal to the man's strengths here.

You know the man gets gassed easily, so yeah let's put him in an hour-long match.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

It's Roman Reigns what are the odds of that happening!?!

....
....
.....
......
.....
.....

They aren't trying at this point to make this interesting are they? ;_;


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF is going on


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Just go home, Vince. This is fucking terrible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They are fuggin us up the ass right now and we're taking it RAW!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Vince about to snap his damn hand off trying to open them things up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like we didn't know Reigns would be number 1.:lol

This was obvious from the start. Waste of a segment.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Shocked.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a shocker!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is painful


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:mj2 Why u screw Roman so much McMahon?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who Who Who Who Who Who Who Who

It's like the Mcowlmans tonight..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WE GET IT!

YOU'RE TRYING TO SCREW ROMAN!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This is gold.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is so awful :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

1 Roman Reigns 2. Roman Reigns. WEll You get my drift.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Obvious rigging is obvious rigging. lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

-_-


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone is getting fired ..lol

You something went wrong making it longer when Stephanie is laughing and mention the whole millions phone ordeal that i forgot about until now..


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Meh. I laughed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

btw guys,did anyone mention the odds are stacked against Roman Reigns


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Forced ass cringeworthy storyline.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This is so lame. It would have been so fucking cool to see Steph reveal and AJ Styles ticket or something. 

Roman Reigns is the modern day Bruno, Hulk, John, Austin all rolled into a ball.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love the fuckery. It's at an all time high; as is the desperation.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This is predictable and crap. If the rumbles as predictable as raw it's not worth watching.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is super cringeworthy.

All Raw has been, mind, but this really seals it.


Hell, it's like the only person in that match that matters is Reigns, when everyone knows Brock and Aj's debut are more important.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just slit my throat real quick.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

A disgruntled employee should have filled those up with slips saying "Suck my ass"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it really only 930 damn
I thought it was almost 11


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Charlotte and Becky about to save Raw?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince loves pumping iron and fronts the covers of muscle mags but is having a hard time opening a little ball


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Even John Cena is shocked at the odds being stacked against Reigns :cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman has the worst luck!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the AJ tease?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Just tuned in, and the 1st thing I see is a piece of paper saying "Roman Reigns", great start.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

All them muscles for nothing Vince :mj


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

NO BODY CARES ABOUT ROMAN REIGNS NO MATTER HOW MANY TIMES U ARE GONNA STACK THE ODDS AGAINST HIM. FUCK OFFFFFF


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

That was so cringeworthy.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I cannot fucking cringe any harder...My fucking jaw.....


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ric Flair turning into Jon Voight in Ray Donovan


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

At Vince McMahon's age it can be tough handling balls. #RAWTonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well NBA you really let me down, Warriors/Cavs is a 35 point blowout...wonder what else is on...


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Now that his son is employed I bet Mick Foley thinks that last segment with Vince and Steph was gold.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Roman Reigns #1 . Never saw that coming.

More naps for Roman!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

No, Vince that was Ric getting that pop...not Charlotte.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please let Roman win. Fuck it. Let him throw out everybody. Just go all the way WWE. :banderas


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This is excruciating. I give Reigns 6-10 months on top before he tanks business to panic levels. Won't be entirely his fault but he sure as fuck isn't helping matters.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Been missing RAW tonight. Turns out I wasnt missing much. Back to my LU rewatch.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Enters at 1 withstands 28 people then out come HHH[ TO Screw him.cAn we please cancel the network now?/SIZE]


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't i get the fries and the double cheese burger lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lok said:


>


Miss the Stoodges they were so great in their roles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In *2016 *NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR is the most entertaining guy on the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Samoan Silky is going to be 1)hanging around in the corner of the ring and 2)put through a table for the majority of the match.
There's also a chance that they'll put a "bounty" on his head like they did with Austin in '99 and he'll be all around the arena for the majority of the match.

Because Reigns' popularity is on the same spectrum of Austin's.

:vince


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

2 Royal Rumbles in a row dedicated to the Fabio Cena. He'll obviously be one of the last 2 (thrown out/screwed) or win it... YAWN. Too bad we don't even have a good title match like last year's Rollins vs Cena vs Lesnar triple threat that was amazing.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They are fuggin us up the ass right now and we're taking it RAW!


3 hours long too


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please let Roman win. Fuck it. Let him throw out everybody. Just go all the way WWE. :banderas


Indeed, have him break his own record. Eliminate at least 20 men.


----------



## apriltea (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you, but ... I'm shocked. 

Say, do we have a sarcasm font on this thing?

Seriously, Vince and Stephanie. Dionne Warwick could've gotten that over the phone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Just tuned in, and the 1st things I see is a piece of paper saying "Roman Reigns", great start.


The piece of paper saying "Roman Reigns" was at least more entertaining than the actual Roman Reigns usually is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SPOILERS possible royal rumble guy?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZCTsPOWsAADUK4.jpg


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> Just slit my throat real quick.


Dual poison pills together ?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What is Roman going to do with all of those odds!?!?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Screw it. I just want Reigns to win the Rumble. Just the overall LOL worthy of going over the entire roster in one night. Super Booking HOF confirmed.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> What was the AJ tease?


'Who will win the Royal Rumble, Brock lesnar, Bray Wyatt, Seamus, someone the WWE universe has never seen before?"


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Can't wait to watch Roman sleep for 30 minutes comes this Sunday to overcome the odds.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Who's gonna be number 30 in this years royal rumble?... We're about to find out."


*3...........2...........1........dinnnnnnng*










I'd mark like fuck :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please let Roman win. Fuck it. Let him throw out everybody. Just go all the way WWE. :banderas


I agree, if you're going to give someone the outright biggest push in wrestling history, might as well stick to your guns. 

Problem is, the fans don't give a shit. But go ahead Vince, keep trying.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is on pace for the worst Raw I've ever watched.

Dull, lifeless and flaccid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seriously can't wait to see the reaction if Roman wins the rumble on Sunday again. 


Expect make backlash


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was a terrible segment but I laughed a little.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Really wish we had a "smart" and loud crowd tonight to get some crazy cheers when Stephanie mentioned people who are not part of WWE entering. Would have been good to see that segment get boo'd or laughed at as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock Lesnar on SD in Boston tuesday march 22nd


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Natecore said:


> This is on pace for the worst Raw I've ever watched.
> 
> Dull, lifeless and flaccid.


It's not quite as bad as the RAW that set record lows last month, but it's getting close.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> What is Roman going to do with all of those odds!?!?


What you going to do with all those odds all those odds inside that ring


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The piece of paper saying "Roman Reigns" was at least more entertaining than the actual Roman Reigns usually is.


:tysonlol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> Really wish we had a "smart" and loud crowd tonight to get some crazy cheers when Stephanie mentioned people who are not part of WWE entering. Would have been good to see that segment get boo'd or laughed at as well.


TBH the total silence this whole show is getting is probably the best thing that could have happened.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank god Oklahoma/Iowa State is a close game since both WWE and NBA suck tonight...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THAT'S TAMINA'S THEME?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhh myy lawwwdd NAOMI


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This music :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. this is hyped new Team BAD music huh? Well I suppose there's worse.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi always had terrible music but this theme is alright.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

They cant even give us Sasha to save this Raw


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Naomis buddy is fucking ugh!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taminia is the worse.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

I....actually like this Team B.A.D theme!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice jacket.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> I agree, if you're going to give someone the outright biggest push in wrestling history, might as well stick to your guns.
> 
> Problem is, the fans don't give a shit. But go ahead Vince, keep trying.


I just want them to go all out in fucking up their own product just to get Roman cheered. Have him win every match at the Rumble.

Oh and AJ fans, don't get your hopes up. She threw that out there for the hardcore fans to watch the Rumble.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Naomi ass?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

What the fuck is Team BAD's theme now?


The hell is that?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not just make a stipulation whoever reigns throws out the ring Sunday is fired. That way the show can just be all him.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I didnt think there was a worse theme than "Brie Mode" but damn that Team BAD song is terrible.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky Lynch :lenny

Always my favorite part of RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This music.
This crowd reaction.
:sodone


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay Becky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Becky Lynch is so sexy!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

.....

Man, I can't wait until Bayley debuts. If we're going to have all these diva matches and segments, it might as well be with someone that has charisma.

#BayleyClub


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

There's more chance of Becky Lynch turning up on your door tomorrow than Roman not winning the rumble.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Naomi's ass is out of this world. I wish she was wrestling instead of this other bimbo.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Year is still young but it's kind of embarrassing that Becky Lynch has the best promo of 2016.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina looks like she could Reigns' mini me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky Lynch saying Shenanigans :book


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This company is done , for realz


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This match will be a waste of time because Tamina already took off her jacket. The best part of watching her wrestle is when she throws her jacket at someone.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Didn't think the crowd could be any worse than last week but this one is at least tied.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They're letting the not-Sasha members of Team BAD compete? I hope no one gets hurt here.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh. Tamina. This crowd won't be waking up any time soon then.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This crowd is acting like they just watched Owen die.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Irish ass kicking...pls


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> Why not just make a stipulation whoever reigns throws out the ring Sunday is fired. That way the show can just be all him.


Comment of the night.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

And everyone knows pacts between friends always last forever....... Seriously this is the best feud they can come up with? My friend is mean and broke a promise? YAWN


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

"We want Sasha"

Get Sasha

"Boooooorinngggg"

:lmao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Naomi clearly takes HGH injections in her ass cheeks.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tamina actually in a match?




They really don't care since MNF is over do they.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That Team Bad theme is bad though. Still better than Naomi's theme though I guess.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

That's me done, can't watch anymore of this shit tonight it's dreadful.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Man, disappointed with Becky's reaction...or lack thereof.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just let Naomi twerk for the rest of the show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tamina should not be allowed to fight women.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bruh. Naomi's ass:homer

I'd have to whoop Uso's ass. Sorry bruh. Nothing personal. Just business.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Tamina looks exactly like Deuce from Deuce and Domino


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

cyclones sooners on and its pretty good people on ESPN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

frankthetank91 said:


> Tamina looks exactly like Deuce from Deuce and Domino


I am pretty sure they are related :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At 2 Cole? The Ref only counted to one! ..or maybe it was two, I don't know, I'm fighting to stay awake at this point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I love the fuckery. It's at an all time high; as is the desperation.


Well bro we haven't quite reached the pettiness/fuckery level all in one year of Enis Envy with the heels as Denver Nuggets vs the faces as LA Lakers (I hope we never will Enis Envy is my personal all time woat segment pick for WWE which is saying a ton) while Hornswaggle and Chavo have a gimmicked weekly series for 3 months and Hornswaggle is Vince's son and Al Sharpton starts dancing while lyp syncing James Brown and Johnny Damon cuts an awful promo while someone dressed in a Tiger suit runs out while a blonde who is supposed to be Tiger Woods' wife swings a golfclub at him to spoof the Woods incident but in terms of desperation, ya we may be at a new high. Maybe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> What the fuck is Team BAD's theme now?
> 
> 
> The hell is that?


Better than Naomi's theme..... "IM AMYA-YA-YA-ZING." :rock5


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Still waiting for Ambrose and KO to save this. But losing my patience.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Roman Reigns #1 . Never saw that coming.
> 
> More naps for Roman!


I needs my napping chair and pipe!

And while you're at it get one for the crowd too


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jbl "You don't see that a lot from Tamina"

That's because she hardly wrestles on television you dumb ass.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

YOU HAVE FUCKING RIC FLAIR AND HE IS JUST SITTING IN A CHAIR!!! SITTING!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why do all divas have that weird lazy half-assed dropkick


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte should take that jacket off and get comfortable! :woolcock


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Naomi dat ass gif's need to exist.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Becky is my favorite part of Raw these days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They are fuggin us up the ass right now and we're taking it RAW!


it ain't _Sunny_ up there


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Becky should win the belt. She's earned her spot with this program.

Great promo.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

God she is wife material


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Raw is seriously putting me to sleep


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky <3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman gonna have the record for most sleep in a Rumble match. :vince$


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I still appreciate that this is one of the most over feuds in the company.

No real flaws with it. Simple, slowly-built and effective.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God, Charlotte is soo bad.

There's better acting in amateur russian porn.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Speak the truth Becky!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is it that I always run out of fast-forward time when a woman's match/Charlotte match is on? Sigh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit! Becky on fire! She owned Flair there, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Make it happen Charlotte!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natecore said:


> YOU HAVE FUCKING RIC FLAIR AND HE IS JUST SITTING IN A CHAIR!!! SITTING!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


When you are greatly intoxicated, taking a seat is recommended especially for old folks


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

....Alcohol drinkin',...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ric never backed down from a challenge? He was the greatest coward champion of all time:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky going in full on Flair

:flairdance


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

OHHHH SHIT. BURN.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nattie and Tamina... Too bad Mae Young's not around to complete the theme of old Divas.

Becky is getting pretty good on the mic. Even when the material gets shaky, she sounds passionate.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LOL Becky Lynch is killing this promo. So great. Will she grab the brass ring? :banderas


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I hate when they say 2 time hall of famer, it sounds so stupid.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ric about to smack a bitch


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I love me some Becky Lynch.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> Indeed, have him break his own record. Eliminate at least 20 men.


no, ALL the way. eliminate everyman as they enter, one at a time.

although i could see him getting like the first 20, then vince comes out and sends the rest out at once


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, now Flair can make matches now too?
:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo by Becky and Ric.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte would be nothing without her father.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love Becky Lynch's voice


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Becky's awesome, and actually drawing her OWN reactions. She's like the only person male or female on the roster right now getting her own reactions :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Who said Becky is an awful mic worker? She's like the third best in the women's division.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte looks mad at Daddy now! :lol


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Natecore said:


> YOU HAVE FUCKING RIC FLAIR AND HE IS JUST SITTING IN A CHAIR!!! SITTING!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's testing it out for Roman (during the rumble)


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Becky=better talker than 90% of the roster already.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Jericho and now Ric Flair is making matches tonight :lol

Great promo from Becky there


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Becky IS the Divas Division right now.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Becky Nailing this. Actually making an interesting segment on Raw.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, look, the best program on the main roster did it again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Becky's promo skills went from complete trash to impressive in the last two weeks. I'm really liking this more serious character @Chief of The Lynch Mob (Y).*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Beckys pretty, too vanillia for me. Solid on the mic, shes improoving their. But I don't see her as top diva. When they manage to book Paige properly again. Nikki returning, Sasha. Bayley being elevated. To me she is a placeholder. But at this stage give her the Divas Title, no one likes Charlotte.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Charlotte is the wrestler yet she's the after thought in the fued loool


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ahh fuck more LON. Sick of these guys


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dem Rumble Buys Now!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Apples falling far from the tree though that is a protruding Adam's Apple Charlotte has


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Becky Lynch is the only good character in this entire fucking company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is a star. end of. she had all of that in the palm of her hand.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

all in all... said:


> no, ALL the way. eliminate everyman as they enter, one at a time.
> 
> although i could see him getting like the first 20, then vince comes out and sends the rest out at once


I'm sticking with my guns, Roman is gonna eliminate 36 men in a 30-man Royal Rumble and set an unbeatable record. Believe That.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Good stuff. A divas segment is the highlight of the show thus far. 

Oh look another tag match...Dean Ambrose teaming with Kalisto would be like Austin teaming with Taka Michinoku.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Another random tag match. The fuck.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Becky is the best Babyface right now .


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want Naomi to sit on my face while becky talk dirty to me


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I love Becky.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, now Flair can make matches now too?
> :ha


It's WWE logic don't question it.

That's pretty much going to be the my phrase I'll use when this special type of BS happens.

Spares your sanity.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol Becky and Charlotte is the best feud in WWE, it's pretty pathetic on WWE's part but those two are doing very well together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky is the star of the Diva's division.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW. Becky is fucking amazing. BY FAR the best thing about this Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Becky with a good promo, best promo of the night so far


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mila's been the best part of this monday night.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> When you are greatly intoxicated, taking a seat is recommended especially for old folks


Booze that old man up and just let him loose. Best performer on Raw with his promo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Push_Miz said:


> Becky is the best Babyface right now .


Best babyfaces in the company are both ladies. Bayley and Becky Lynch.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Divas segment was good. Too bad the crowd was fucking horrible.

And now we have another random tag match.

#Done


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> I love Becky Lynch's voice


probably love heartburn too


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

All Lynch fans get your happiness out now because after Sunday we wont see becky.
And when we do she will Job.

We all know WWE see's no value in becky .


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Becky's promo skills went from complete trash to impressive in the last two weeks. I'm really liking this more serious character @Chief of The Lynch Mob (Y).*


Complete trash? lol she's better than Reigns. What are you saying here?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Becky is the star of the Diva's division.


They should stretch this fued out to Mania with Sasha out imo.

Charlotte/Paige again? lol no


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm, MizTV and the Highlight Reel.

Do we really need two of you?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I guess 1 Smackdown Burial of the LON wasn't enough


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

oh noo roman vs the LON on smackdown 

yikes


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Roman vs LON... Hahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Roman has to face LoN again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens on commentary, yes yes yes


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Naomi ass natty in that leather outfit and becky promo are the only good think about this show oh and Kevin roasting cole


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Good stuff. A divas segment is the highlight of the show thus far.
> 
> Oh look another tag match...Dean Ambrose teaming with Kalisto would be like Austin teaming with Taka Michinoku.


No. It would be like 2003 era Edge teaming with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So RR and Brock get Highlight Reel, and Ambrose and KO get Miz TV. Should we read into that?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Reigns vs LON :duck

Ambrose still more over.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Good stuff. A divas segment is the highlight of the show thus far.
> 
> Oh look another tag match...Dean Ambrose teaming with Kalisto would be like Austin teaming with Taka Michinoku.


More like Steve Blackman teaming up with TAKA....


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

First Becky and now Ambrose/Owens. Maybe Raw can be saved? Or at least patched up a little.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Roman.

Roman vs LoN.
Then
Roman #1 at the Rumble.

:mj2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

MUCHA LUCHA

MUCHA LUCHA

MUCHA LUCHA

MUCHA LUCHA

MUCHA LUCHA


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SaveusKO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can you say a Last Man Standing match has no countouts? 

Technically, isn't it Countout Falls Only?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they killed Kallisto completely dead and we're suppose to be happy this dude is teaming with Ambrose?


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

This Thursday @WWERomanReigns takes on the entire League of Nations. Poor League of Nations. #RAWTonight -Creative Humor


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you fucking serious? Roman gets to wade through the whole LON before the Rumble? Again?
#Lookinstrong


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! Becky just fucking owned it on the mic! That was fantastic! I'm trying to figure out the title picture still....wait....literally mid post....Sasha interferes at Rumble, we get a 3-way at mania....hopefully get one hell of a match with Sasha or Becky coming out on top (no dirty pun intended). Poor Sasha still stuck with a shitty group. To be fair, Sasha, Becky, Charlotte are all extremely talented....keep the focus on them and Paige. Bayley should be coming up soon as well.....WWE is clearly saving her for after Mania, because she's going to instantly go over with the fans and kids. She's the John Cena of the women's division, but at this point I feel she's deserving of a contract and being in the title picture. Much better role model than Nikki.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I always have an anxiety attack when Kalisto and Sin Cara do their trampoline entrance, flashbacks to the original Cara fucking it up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> So RR and Brock get Highlight Reel, and Ambrose and KO get Miz TV. Should we read into that?


1 on the A show and 1 on the B show.

Read all into it. :vince3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

League of Nations again?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm really feeling the Royal RUmble logo and theme this year. Glad it's not the same generic logo they used for a few years in a row now. This year's is kind of similar to 2006, but that was during my break so it's new to me.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Question.

Whats New day doing at rumble ? Nothing? Ok


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose should just hit deeds on all of these motherfuckers including Kalisto and leave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LON getting jobbed out by one guy again. No big deal, though.

:ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck look at the time ... this is a go home? are they fucking real? nothing they have done so far bar Becky has made me want to watch the royal rumble ... i will cause i'm a dick but lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The silence to the league as they come out is amazing


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

I will not even read the smackdown spoilers tommorow night!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that's a stupid ass bump, Kalisto. 

Idiot.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rusev not coming out... Can't blame the guy nothing positive has happened with him since he's been with that group


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

OMG THAT KALISTO BUMP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So much for that US Title win last week


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Sheamus!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kalisto should be walking down to the ring, all serious and pissed after Smackdown. You wouldn't know he just got screwed out of a title.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Think of how badly Roman Reigns would have butchered the promo Becky Lynch cut.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So LoN beats Dean and Rey part 2 here.

Loses to Roman by himself on Thursday?

:vince$


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 1 on the A show and 1 on the B show.
> 
> Read all into it. :vince3


Smackdown has pretty much become KOs' and Ambrose's show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Question.
> 
> Whats New day doing at rumble ? Nothing? Ok


and they wonder why nobody cares about their largely lacklustre imbalanced tag division? puhlease


----------



## danman007 (Apr 11, 2015)

Becky with the promo of the night! Really loved that segment with Flair.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Can we please get Barrett with commentary please...


----------



## apriltea (Mar 10, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> What is Roman going to do with all of those odds!?!?
> 
> Overcome them? >
> 
> Dear God, this keeps getting more ridiculous.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens on commentary :burieding Cole and Saxton is best for business

wens2


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

"SHUT UP BYRON I DON'T CARE WHAT YOUR OPINION IS"

best. fuckin. quote. ever.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hey look, someone knocked to the outside. I wonder if we're gong to a commercial.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So LoN beats Dean and Rey part 2 here.
> 
> Loses to Roman by himself on Thursday?
> 
> :vince$


#lookingstrong 
:reigns2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RAW is normally pretty bad, but this has probably been the worst RAW since the night after Survivor Series.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol I can't take kalisto or Ambrose seriously against sheamus


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

All countries should just step back and let Roman Reigns fight ISIS by himself. We would all have a better chance of eliminating terrorism.

Roman Reigns with a simple touch, can cause "dental surgery" or cure someone with cancer.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Hearing Owens on commentary just reinforces how bad I want Mauro and Graves to take over Raw. A heel commentator adds so much to the broadcast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With all of the shit people who get long promos every week, you're telling me Owens can't get one?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> "SHUT UP BYRON I DON'T CARE WHAT YOUR OPINION IS"
> 
> best. fuckin. quote. ever.


It's like he's speaking for us....


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Upton signs a six year deal with the Tigers, Ces back to the Mets? Please?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is even getting sponsors for matches now! :vince$


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, I might just have to go see fifty shades of black.. that does look somewhat humorous.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the royal rumble graphic card for this year.. It's ... unique.. I guess... :nowords


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Smackdown has pretty much become KOs' and Ambrose's show.


And rightfully so. 

Ambrose/Owens and Becky/Charlotte is the only entertaining feuds going on today.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

He backdropped his own partner. Great teamwork. LOL.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> With all of the shit people who get long promos every week, you're telling me Owens can't get one?


That would actually be entertaining, so no we can't have that.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Godway said:


> Think of how badly Roman Reigns would have butchered the promo Becky Lynch cut.


Becky did a good enough job butchering it herself.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> And rightfully so.
> 
> Ambrose/Owens and Becky/Charlotte is the only entertaining feuds going on today.


I agree, but the Ambrose/Owens feud could be so much more if they give them some fucking mic time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

LMAO. KO just pwned Byron's soul. OUT. LOL.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> All countries should just step back and let Roman Reigns fight ISIS by himself. We would all have a better chance of eliminating terrorism.
> 
> Roman Reigns with a simple touch, can cause "dental surgery" or cure someone with cancer.


Who knew eliminating Isis just took Superman punches. I certainly didn't Belee Dat, but I'm glad we've got it covered!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. Yes, Bryon, just be quiet.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So my fuckery sense is tingling with the finish for the LMS match at the Rumble

Like Cena duct taping Batista type fuckery


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Your hot tag sucks, Ambrose.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

David Klein said:


> Upton signs a six year deal with the Tigers, Ces back to the Mets? Please?


he's gonna be an astro or a cardinal because the Wilpons are fucking worthless cunts :fuck


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Owens v. Byron in Texas Death Match at WM 32.

BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689278564294762496


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Vince is even getting sponsors for matches now! :vince$


We need sponsored to watch the garbage WWE gives us


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree Byron is useless...I would love a heel commentator on Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So my fuckery sense is tingling with the finish for the LMS match at the Rumble
> 
> Like Cena duct taping Batista type fuckery


DUCT TAPE. :lmao :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

AIR LUNATIC! I'm such a mark for AIR LUNATIC!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

danman007 said:


> Becky with the promo of the night! Really loved that segment with Flair.


Best sig on the forum.
Holy shit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> With all of the shit people who get long promos every week, you're telling me Owens can't get one?


Nah. That might actually be entertaining.

Can't have that, now can we?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can Someone alert me when Brock is on cause I'm done with this garbage.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

LMAO Byron is getting ROASTED


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Owens destroying that goon Saxton. TROLL OWENS TROLL


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Reigns needs a warm up match by overcoming 4 on 1 odds before he overcomes 29 others....
Owens is burying the fuck outa Saxton :LOL


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

:damn I'm starting to feel bad for Byron.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto better win on Sunday.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

new fucking quote of the century 

"You make yourself a target because you're incompetent" 


i'm dead rn.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no idea what Owens is saying for the most part on commentary. Why do wrestlers never speak loud/clear enough on the headset, and why don't the other commentators let them know?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Rusev, Barrett, sheamus and Del rio. The League of Nations are a great team of legit tough guys.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Can Someone alert me when Brock is on cause I'm done with this garbage.


I'm falling asleep..I don't think I can make it to Bork.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"My God He is talking again" wens2

:ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"you make yourself the target by being incompetent"

Owens shooting Saxon down big time!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So my fuckery sense is tingling with the finish for the LMS match at the Rumble
> 
> Like Cena duct taping Batista type fuckery


At least he don't go around Kissing Babies and Hugging Fat Girls.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I have no idea what Owens is saying for the most part on commentary. Why do wrestlers never speak loud/clear enough on the headset, and why don't the other commentators let them know?


He's making Saxton look like a woman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Kalisto better win on Sunday.


he needs to win, then just let ADR move up to the main event. Id love to see a Kalisto vs Neville feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO casually destroying Byron


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So that tree of woe spot was horrendous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the royal rumble graphic card for this year.. It's ... unique.. I guess... :nowords


All of the statues look like Seth Rollins' one from last year :lol IE, not great. The one of Roman doesn't even look like him, lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the worst finisher.. oh well good, I hope ADR never pulls off that corner stomp successfully again :lol


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this the roast of wwe?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BigBoyChomski said:


> Rusev, Barrett, sheamus and Del rio. The League of Nations are a great team of legit tough guys.


Yeah and big tough guy Sheamus got his ass kicked by Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose gotta donk :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice counter and build up for Kalisto's hot tag. Ambrose makes everyone look better. 

The man knows how to work the WWE style better than anyone, and he came from wrestling drunk death matches in bingo halls. A true student of the game.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> BigBoyChomski said:
> 
> 
> > Rusev, Barrett, sheamus and Del rio. The League of Nations are a great team of legit tough guys.
> ...


Yeh but Yoshi is s legit ninja :sheamus


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

So much for that Kalisto push, eh?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus got the job done!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kallisto push and random burial complete?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit, that Del Rio kick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I will say this for Birdo, that was a slick kick off the announce table there.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kalisto is kind of fun to watch.

Also, salty Kevin Owens is salty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the only interaction between Owens and Ambrose tonight????

What a joke. Only decent feud going on right now for the men and they get very little time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose gotta donk :lol


lol that Owens statue so out of shape.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> All of the statues look like Seth Rollins' one from last year :lol IE, not great. The one of Roman doesn't even look like him, lol.


Haha you're right. Didn't even think about that.... I miss Rollins now


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That kick off the announce table was sick.....


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay, have to admit the Del Rio kick was pretty on point.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn wwe you could have at least took me out to eat before you fuck me


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> Is this the roast of wwe?


Every episode of Monday Night Raw is a roast of WWE, well a roast of Wrestling anyway...

Something is seriously wrong with Cole! No one should get that red faced for no reason!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol that Owens statue so out of shape.


Actually it looks hella ripped. That arm definition.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It all fell apart in one week for Kalisto!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Shilling the WWE network over Sheamus's theme makes it so much more appealing


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit did they make Kalisto look strong doing awesome shit against Shaemus there lol they made him legitimately look like he could beat him having to be stopped by Del Rio. Kinda huge given the fact he was just World Champ, here is hoping that he beats Del Rio although i do like him as US Champ.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the only interaction between Owens and Ambrose tonight????
> 
> What a joke. Only decent feud going on right now for the men and they get very little time.


Gotta have time for The Big Dog to look like the underdog.

Makes sense, right? :eyeroll


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> BigBoyChomski said:
> 
> 
> > Rusev, Barrett, sheamus and Del rio. The League of Nations are a great team of legit tough guys.
> ...


Yeah and I still don't actually believe that story. Apparently Ted dibiase was there and I'm pretty sure he never confirmed that story. I guarantee sheamus would kick that little japs arse.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho has become so boring!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Actually it looks hella ripped. That arm definition.


But those statues supposed to be Greek God-like. Just funny.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Reigns makes the world title seem like the king of the mountain title.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the only interaction between Owens and Ambrose *tonight*????
> 
> What a joke. Only decent feud going on right now for the men and they get very little *time*.


Oh you didn't know? WWE has two "A shows" on USA network :strong


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If it was 08 Heel Jericho he would have good chance of winning.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Kallisto push and random burial complete?


He got the fastest push and burial in wwe history 1 week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose gotta donk :lol


Dean does actually have a very nice ass, lol 

WTF is he doing with the IC belt though, hugging it? :lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to do laundry.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> It all fell apart in one week for Kalisto!


Kalisto made a HUGE mistake after the title win last Monday.................


*HE GOT OVER!*


That's a No-No. :Out


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want burger king and Naomi ass


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, that Owens statue, too funny. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the only interaction between Owens and Ambrose tonight????
> 
> What a joke. Only decent feud going on right now for the men and they get very little time.


They will get their interaction on SD sadly


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose gotta donk :lol


So based on the statues, Booty Ambrose is wrestling Bill DeMott on Sunday?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

kalisto is a midget


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:
> 
> 
> > It all fell apart in one week for Kalisto!
> ...


He was champ for 2 days


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambrose gotta donk
> ...


I'm crying lmao!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally, some new day.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Francesca :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> So based on the statues, Booty Ambrose is wrestling Bill DeMott on Sunday?


Oh shit, now that you say that I can't unsee it.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

YUP. OUT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP sweet Franchesca..
:cry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> He was champ for 2 days


My point. Crowd loved that so they took it off him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So sad!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

All those pictures of wwe stars in india, but not one of them had shit covering the streets.

I think it was faked.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wtf! :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. Francesca


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Big E at least pays some homage to MLK through his acting voice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else think this new day thing was going to be a MLK promo LOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The best part of the show. New Day.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lmfao, a funeral for the trombone. New Day for WWE creative.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vince turning into a real life Mr Burns :HA


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this is dumb...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This so bullshit, what the fuck am I watching.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO what the heck ?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

RIP Francesca!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

New Day taking me back to Sunday Morning Service


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So based on the statues, Booty Ambrose is wrestling Bill DeMott on Sunday?


LMAO Booty Ambrose :lol

It's funny cos I don't think Dean would ever stand in that position in real life, what were they even basing that off of??? :hmm:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Francesca didn't make it!? :vince7


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

R.I.P Francesca the trombone!

You shall be missed by all New Day smarks alik1 ;_;


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO Chipotle joke. 

LOLOLOL


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> He was champ for 2 days


2 days?!?!?

He lost it in less than 24 hrs.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This reminds me of the TNA Aces and Eights funeral for some reason. TNA has dramatically fucked alot of things up in their time, but that was gold. Tenay smuggling Tessmacher's booty shorts, Samoa Joe passing out beers yet snubbing Angle because Angle was fresh off that DUI :maury:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brother Woods will never be the same!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose gotta donk :lol


Yo did they paste Dean's head on a Naomi statue or something


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

JBL with that rhythm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FRAN...CESCA :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot chick sitting right behind Cole.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day needs POP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A backstage skit over a fucking trumpet


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

She will be missed.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> SovereignVA said:
> 
> 
> > Kallisto push and random burial complete?
> ...


How does getting pinned by a 4 time world champion that outweighs him by almost 100 pounds and like a foot taller then him a burial?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> He got the fastest push and burial in wwe history 1 week


Does anyone on this site no what a burial is lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WTF am I watching TNA? Holy Shit. Why did I care more about that Trumbone, then any of the matches or talent on Raw? :ha.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

PS4 BO3 Zombies anyone?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*WWE Did You Know:*

JBL tried to sexually assault guys in the Shower when he was a wrestler. :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Natecore said:


> 2 days?!?!?
> 
> He lost it in less than 24 hrs.


He is talking about storyline wise.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> A backstage skit over a fucking trumpet


Trombone..

And sadly one of the best parts of the show tonight..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose gotta donk :lol


Is it just me or does it look like Owens has a huge nipple lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That trombone funeral was the best thing New Day have done in ages!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> Yo did they paste Dean's head on a Naomi statue or something


White boy just got booty

SQUAT AMBROSE SQUAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> Yo did they paste Dean's head on a Naomi statue or something


HAHAHA!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

if they go out there and people start chanting francesca ... fucking kudos to those guys. How long was their talent overlooked? how hard was it for them to make this work. They might get ridiculous, they might annoy some of you, they might wear huge fucking dildo's on their heads but i take my fucking hat off to them and will do forevermore.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hella Chipotle :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> How does getting pinned by a 4 time world champion that outweighs him by almost 100 pounds and like a foot taller then him a burial?


The hardcore fans of this era swear everything is a burial. Hell they even protected Kalisto by making Del Rio cheat despite all the accolades you listed. But for the fans of this era Kalisto lost so he's buried.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Remember when the Royal Rumble was a can't miss event? Yeah, me either. It aged more than the whiskey in my liquor cabinet since Dull Rio won.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok austin winning 3x is BS IM SORRY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep just compared that garbage to Stone Cold. :Out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Imagine if they actually let Reigns eliminate all 29 other men


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

15 former World Champions on the active roster. 11 of them are geeks.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

"30 MEN EACH TRYING TO TOSS THE OTHER!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How in the world will Roman overcome these odds?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao. Tell me more about how the Rumble isn't all about Reigns.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

All about Roman...

le sigh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The video package that almost made me care..
#lookinstrong


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *WWE Did You Know:*
> 
> JBL tried to sexually assault guys in the Shower when he was a wrestler. :cole


living up to your username ... i'm dying so hard rn lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

These ass holes just compared Reigns to Stone Cold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SashaXFox said:


> Ok austin winning 3x is BS IM SORRY.


No it's not.:kobe


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

The New Day talking about the death of a trombone is more entertaining than the majority of RAW. Something is hilariously wrong with this product.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 winners have been No.30 and 2 winners have been from No.1. This is a way to NOT mention Benoit in their promo packages

So we won't see a #1 or #30 winner for a long time, maybe never


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Boy they really had a quick turnaround on that royal rumble promo with Roman being the first entrant.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This video package is so cringe :rock5


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Austin own this 3 times in what span of 5 years damnnn :larry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How did Byron know Roman was #1 when he recorded this?

WWE :kobefacepalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman also holds the record in last years RR for resting while laying on the mat for most of the time he was in the RR.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Who are the 6 former winners Reigns has to overcome?

Del Rio
Lesnar
Shameus


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Owens has a huge nipple lol


It does look like it! :welbeck


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rumble hype video- talks about active former world champions and shows Orton. Thought he was out for the next year?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Time for the mute button. :ugh2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

In the One-Vs-All match, I'm rooting for All. Go All please.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

We get it. Reigns has obstacles.

Remember when the numbers stats before Rumble weren't about Roman Reigns and were actually interesting? I miss that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao. Tell me more about how the Rumble isn't all about Reigns.


Well his title is on the line so why wouldn't he be the focus?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos are crack whores.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Owens has a huge nipple lol


:lol

A nipple or a pancake.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tag Teams getting singles matches and Singles getting Tag Matches


OKAY WWE


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh get outta here with this Roman overcoming the odds bull! unk4


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice job WWE spoiling that reigns will last to the end.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

They just made the Royal Rumble promo about Roman Reigns. LMFAO.

LOL @ WWE creative.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Roman Rumble. Fuck you, WWE.

I hope the crowd lets the company have it this Sunday, If not Vince got his wish and crowds will accept his trash while viewership declines like Reigns' popularity the past two years :lol

Just let him win.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who are the 6 former winners Reigns has to overcome?
> HHH
> Ziggler
> Big Show
> ...


fixed it for you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Well his title is on the line so why wouldn't he be the focus?


Because in past RRs it was never about just one wrester, it was about someone getting a title shot at WM.

The WWE has now changed this and made it all about Reigns and not the RR match itself.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> How in the world will Roman overcome these odds?


By spending 3/4th of the match on the outside after being strategically kicked under the bottom rope by some or other odd Big Show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> We get it. Reigns has obstacles.
> 
> Remember when the numbers stats before Rumble weren't about Roman Reigns and were actually interesting? I miss that.


You mean the Rumble package that was the same year in and year out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Ok austin winning 3x is BS IM SORRY.


:austin3


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

HOW IS ROMAN GONNA OVA CuM DEM ODDS YALL????

LMAO @ Roman Rumble...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

truelove said:


> fixed it for you


What did you fix?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hyped for the Roman Rumble now?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E better crush this guy!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Reigns has more obstacles than the people of Cuba.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well his title is on the line so why wouldn't he be the focus?


No, the title should be the focus.

But the way they've set it up makes you think Reigns is the most important thing in the rumble.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Roman Rumble. Let's be honest this is all about Roman over coming the odds. What better way to do that then go over the entire roster in one night, including the kitchen sink.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So in this three hour raw, Reigns is going to be in about an hour of it.

He was in the first three segments of the show that last about 45 minutes and he will be in the last segment the will be at least 15.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Imagine if they put Bryan as the 1 vs 29. We'd be talking potential GOAT match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Reigns has more obstacles than the people of Cuba.


Gold. :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Empire vs WWE roster.

The Movie 300 has nothing on this.

Crowd will love Roman so much.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> In the One-Vs-All match, I'm rooting for All. Go All please.


new chant "lets go all!" lol. 

the wwe make you go out of your way to fucking hate this guy and I don't want to, i genuinely fucking don't. He's a charming really nice guy but it's like chocolate brownies, everyone loves them for the most part but if someone is shoving one down your throat 24/7 you're going to be sick and won't want to even fucking look at the things. 

there is pushing and then there is this. They've got to be more careful, just fucking book him to make me care about him, make me care what his character is doing, don't tell me I should care, MAKE ME CARE!

I dislike john cena a great deal but he's john cena like he has something completely undeniable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Roman gonna break his record nap time this rumble I bet you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who are the 6 former winners Reigns has to overcome?
> 
> Del Rio
> Lesnar
> Shameus


Well pretty sure it was taped prior to Cena's injury so he would be 4

And pretty sure they just spoiled HHH and Taker's inclusion in the match

Or they spoiled Orton's return


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

This show buried me I did the job


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How did Byron know Roman was #1 when he recorded this?
> 
> WWE :kobefacepalm


Was recorded and edited entirely during the commercial break I swear :vince7


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Nice job WWE spoiling that reigns will last to the end.


I don't really think that's a spoiler. Merely an obvious statement.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Xavier and Kofi still in the funeral suits! :lel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These fucking clowns: :lol

They grief at the ramp entrance then start clapping and jumping around like idiots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They replaced Lawler with Black Cole. :kobefacepalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day makin' me laugh for the first time all RAW....these guys ffs...hahahaha!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well pretty sure was taped prior to Cena's injury so he would be 4
> 
> And pretty sure they just spoiled HHH and Taker's inclusion in the match
> 
> Or spoiled Orton's return


Cena was hurt 10 days ago. Reigns was named entrant #1 minutes ago. No logic at all.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

OMG, their serious clap/skip entrance!! XD


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ESPN will never be the same after tomorrow night!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like KO said. Just be quiet, Bryon.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, WWE, one of your former employees died today in his sixties and you've not mentioned it once and you're having a minutes silence for a trombone.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, did they make Big E's balls huge on purpose?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> By spending 3/4th of the match on the outside after being strategically kicked under the bottom rope by some or other odd Big Show


20 minutes of him being in the match will be him resting on the outside last he did last year when he won it. at least when the other guys won the RR from #1 they were involved in the whole match

there should be a count out rule in the RR, if you are outside the ring for more than 10 secs after going under the tope rope, you should be eliminated


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Roman Rumble for fuckin three years in a row. rofl

2014- Breaks elimination record, last man eliminated
2015- Wins the Rumble match
2016- Has to defend his WWE Championship within the match

Whats next?

2017- Rumble match takes place within WWE 2K17 with 30 versions of Roman against themselves

Fuuuck. rofl


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Xavier Woods and Kofi's swag on point tonight. Nice suits, bruhs.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because in past RRs it was never about just one wrester, it was about someone getting a title shot at WM.
> 
> The WWE has now changed this and made it all about Reigns and not the RR match itself.


What the Rumble has been about one wrestler plenty of times such as the Rumble match Vince won being all about Austin overcoming Vince.

The Rumble always focuses on at most 3-4 guys and they are the story.

This year Reigns as champ is the main story since he's defending the title. Who will stop Brock is the 2nd story of the Rumble. Then you'll have your mandatory in match stories of who will toss out Big Show and who will overcome the faction (Wyatt's) who are dominating the match.

I get Reigns isn't your guy but come on he's not the 1st person to be treated as the main story of the Rumble.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They replaced Lawler with Black Cole. :kobefacepalm


LMAO @ Black Cole...Stealing this.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL Killin the whip and nae nae on Raw

someone gif that please lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Man, the usos have gone from of the most entertaining tag teams in 2013 to the most insufferable shit bags in 2016.

At least there's character progression.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commerical. Geez.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha at people that says the last few Rumbles was all about Bryan (just because fans love Bryan) when Roman has been booked the strongest on all 3.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Begin commercial with Uso on ground in plain, return from commercial with Uso "in control" of the match..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Xavier Woods and Kofi's swag on point tonight. Nice suits, bruhs.


Fresh as fuck


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hysteria said:


> Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.


I can see it now in honor of WWF In Your House: Rock Bottom

WWE Network Special: Superman Punch

or WWE Drive By


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great time for a commercial!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.


How about The Rock and Smackdown? Watch SD! get fazed out for...what would Roman's be?

Monday Night Raw and Thursday Night Belee Dat? rofl


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> You mean the Rumble package that was the same year in and year out


Yup. I really quite enjoyed it all the stats with the couple of tweaks each year...but this year it's all reigns. It's just too much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who are the 6 former winners Reigns has to overcome?
> 
> Del Rio
> Lesnar
> Shameus


HHH?
Taker?
Orton?

Duggan might even be a surprise entrant


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Vince was booking Samurai Jack, when Aku during the opening opens that portal to send Jack to the Aku-ruled future , Roman Reigns would sprint out of that motherfucker, give Aku one superman punch and there wouldn't even be a need for a series.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why is there another commercial break...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who are the 6 former winners Reigns has to overcome?
> 
> Del Rio
> Lesnar
> Shameus


HHH


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Difference is back when Rock had a ppv named after him in 1999 was it? They booked their raws and smackdowns e.t.c. Like PPVs.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

2016 Royal Raign


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Clique said:


> I can see it now in honor of WWF In Your House: Rock Bottom
> 
> WWE Network Special: Superman Punch
> 
> or WWE Drive By


Come on dude.

You seriously didn't think of the* 'Roman Rumble!' *

It was right there!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

These anti smoking commericals during RAW aren't exactly the best place to air them. This show is very stressful and people like myself, who like to have a smoke during depressing times, and just going to crave.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> The Roman Rumble for fuckin three years in a row. rofl
> 
> 2014- Breaks elimination record, last man eliminated
> 2015- Wins the Rumble match
> ...


2017 will be the first ever 29 vs 1 handicap Royal Rumble match in a literal "One vs All" stipulation in which Reigns has to pin his opponents first and then toss them out to eliminate them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

truelove said:


> why is there another commercial break...


Sure seems like a hell of a lot of ad breaks tonight. I know there are usually many but tonight is excessive


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Vince was booking Samurai Jack, when Aku during the opening opens that portal to send Jack to the Aku-ruled future , Roman Reigns would sprint out of that motherfucker, give Aku one superman punch and there wouldn't even be a need for a series.


Im dead bro LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What the Rumble has been about one wrestler plenty of times such as the Rumble match Vince won being all about Austin overcoming Vince.
> 
> The Rumble always focuses on at most 3-4 guys and they are the story.
> 
> ...


Dude come on, everything has been about getting Reigns over. And now the RR has been ruined because they are making it about Reigns . 

And you said it yourself, most times its about 3-4 guys and the RR story. This years its just about ONE and that so happens to be Reigns, the guy who is TANKING the ratings.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.


WWE Presents: 1 Night in Rome :vince3


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> LPPrince said:
> 
> 
> > The Roman Rumble for fuckin three years in a row. rofl
> ...


And roman will win


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn Big E. Stop taking that apron bump on your titties.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

shouldnt the other uso fucktard not be anywhere near his painted cunt brother while he's wrestling...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Big E!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :ha at people that says the last few Rumbles was all about Bryan (just because fans love Bryan) when Roman has been booked the strongest on all 3.


And Bryan wasn't even in one of them lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

First time in awhile I'm watching Raw live and not from my DVR since I don't get off work until an hour after Raw starts. 

I honestly forgot how painful it is to watch Raw live. This is a chore tonight.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hysteria said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.
> ...


Is that a ppv or porno


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously it's MLK day and Big E looks absolutely weak against this painted face loser


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E wins!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I always wondered why the ref doesn't call a DQ when a manager rolls someone back in the ring lol. Like blatant tampering


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Remember when The Rock had a pay-per-view named after him? How soon before that happens for Roman Reigns.


Yeah but look at the co-main events on Rock Bottom: In Your House 
-Stone Cold faced Taker in Buried Alive match for a chance to be in the Rumble
-Mankind vs. the Corporate Champ Rock

With a Roman Reigns PPV, we'd probably get some 40 yo part-timer to headline with the Samoan Badass, and Cena to beat someone like Finn Balor.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day has the BEST booking in the WWE...impressive!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Raw is an OVERRATED HOUSE SHOW.Velocity Was a better show.

And on what grounds are Uso's #1 contenders? lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Busaiku said:


> Did I miss anything good?


Nope. Uso vs Big E best thing all night. Might have saved it from being WOAT Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> Is that a ppv or porno


:vince5


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> How about The Rock and Smackdown? Watch SD! get fazed out for...what would Roman's be?
> 
> Monday Night Raw and Thursday Night Belee Dat? rofl


Welcome to Sunday Succotash!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Busaiku said:


> Did I miss anything good?


We're watching RAW is Reigns, not compelling mainstream television.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

By the looks of things, i'll probably watch the 2001 Rumble this Sunday night instead. This year's show looks dreadful.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Guarantee you the 3 black guys lose on MLK day :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tell me I didnt just see that


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So at the rate Reigns is going, with 6 and then 12 eliminations so far, assuming he gets about a tenner in this one that's 28 with an average of 7 +1 over the next two years he'll break Kane's 42 record in 5 years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was funny.:lol

All the blacks in one segment and all the blacks teaming up. Ain't this some shit. All them about to job.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Neville's got a dream to lmao


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Neville and his slaves.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Neville has a dream too!

I'm dead. Hilarious.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

just wow


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena isn't getting married.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

3 black jobbers claiming they will conquer their dream of becoming WWE champ. 

Well played, Vince. Racist fuck.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Neville with the brothas lol..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did WWE really put the token white guy in a skit full of black dudes...:ha :lol :haha :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville looked like Owen Hart when he was in the NOD. Only white guy :lol


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Tryna recreate that awkward Christian moment with all the black guys, eh Vince?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the newest addition to total Divas


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I just don't know if this show can get any worse at this point, Since Rollins went down the quality of Raw has been never been better than below average, mostly its a straight shit show


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> Is that a ppv or porno


Depending on who you ask, it could be both..
:reigns2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's MLK day guys!! Go round up the black guys...we've a random tag match for them to appear in!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY WWE WILL BE GOOD!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For years Mark Henry was regarded as a "huge threat" in the Rumble" and eliminated nobody ever until he did eliminate 1 person a couple of years ago to ironic cheers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are they serious.
Is this company fucking serious?











Yes.

:vince


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I legit lol'd at that segment, and I'm black. I just hope they don't do a job. I know how Vince likes to troll us.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]ha best moment of the night. 

R-Truth; NeVille's got a dream too.
NeVille: Oh I'm with you, I'm with you!
Me: :flair4


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How can people deny Vince is racist after this shit....


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Headliner said:


> That was funny.:lol
> 
> All the blacks in one segment and all the blacks teaming up. Ain't this some shit. All them about to job.


Tell me you didn't overlook the MLK reference of "keeping the dream alive" ......with poor little Neville in there just thinking the land of opportunity being a foreigner and not realizing the Black History reference.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Guarantee you the 3 black guys lose on MLK day :ha


DVon lost already though :draper2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> These anti smoking commericals during RAW aren't exactly the best place to air them. This show is very stressful and people like myself, who like to have a smoke during depressing times, and just going to crave.


I know i'm wrong lol but everytime the wee banner comes up I find myself saying "the real price is eight quid" lol, i agree with everything it says but i need a *** to sit through this fucking show. 

(and americans, no snickering at the back, any other context of that word in the UK is highly unacceptable and i'd never use it so just assume lol)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Another random tag match. FFS.

I say this without an ounce of irony. WWE's shitty programing is literally the worst thing in the history of existence.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I concider myself a huge Pro Wrestling fan but it bores the shit out of me to watch a random match just for the sake of the wrestling. 

Fake fighting without a story behind it is unbearable.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

r truth so many black wrestlers they better win mark henry appearance lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't know whether to :evans or roud at New Day doing the Hunger Games' 3-finger salute to honor Francesca.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mightymike1986 said:


> Tell me you didn't overlook the MLK reference of "keeping the dream alive" ......with poor little Neville in there just thinking the land of opportunity being a foreigner and not realizing the Black History reference.


Of course I didn't. That's partly why I thought it was funny. And Truth saying "he got a dream too".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Walking Deadman said:


> By the looks of things, i'll probably watch the 2001 Rumble this Sunday night instead. This year's show looks dreadful.


I'll just watch football.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is that black guy carrying a pair of pliers in his pocket?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Neville looked like Owen Hart when he was in the NOD. Only white guy


Nugget Neville the man that creative forgot to flush


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Walking Deadman said:


> By the looks of things, i'll probably watch the 2001 Rumble this Sunday night instead. This year's show looks dreadful.


At this rate, I'll probably be listening to the Royal Rumble while playing 2K16.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Vince was booking Samurai Jack, when Aku during the opening opens that portal to send Jack to the Aku-ruled future , Roman Reigns would sprint out of that motherfucker, give Aku one superman punch and there wouldn't even be a need for a series.


They are making a new season of it..This might be a real possibility.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

bmp487 said:


> I legit lol'd at that segment, and I'm black. I just hope they don't do a job. I know how Vince likes to troll us.


As a fellow black guy I actually hope they dont job either man


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

truelove said:


> DVon lost already though :draper2


don't forget though, Bubba Ray ate the pin though!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev showing the other guys what he all does to/with Lana :rusevyes


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyler Breeze lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*8 Jobber entrances. That sums up the state of WWE.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let my people get this W Vince :mj2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

holy fuck there's 7 jobbers and the "breakout star of the year" :Jordan :maury
This company I swear is clueless


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No way they're jobbing to the Ascension and fucking Stardust, as they shouldn't.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Jan 27th, LU premiere. Wonder how they will use a black wrestler like Prince Puma. 

Oh wait, he's former champion and the best worker in the business.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What a forgettable Raw.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Tyler Breeze already in a doesnt matter time killer tag team match. No wonder Finn wants to stay in NXT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. either Tyler Breeze or R Truth will eat the pin this time depending on the Vincetrollometer here.
:vince2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

POOR POOR TYLER..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Watch the black guys will win but Neville will get the pin :ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good luck team generic blacks vs team white and creepy!

Let's see if this lasts more than 1 minute.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Tyler ... fuck you Vince, he had a dream too . it was your fucking fault calling him up if you had nothing engaging for him to do other than being 'the other man' how insulting for him that must have been; it is past comprehension.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus has been on the show so many times tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyler Breeze is the most talented person in this match So sad they already ruined him.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> don't forget though, Bubba Ray ate the pin though!


correct but his team lost I meant. No way titus and co lose to these nobodies


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is technically the main event of the go-home show before Royal Rumble. ROFL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark Henry, 2016 royal rumble winner.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cody needs to get rid of this cringe shit gimmick. We get it you act wacky oooo


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow this RAW has sucked and this is the main event ?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This shit feels like a wack house show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Ascension gets a hero/superstar like ovation at last week's NXT show.

On RAW, they are treated lower than jobbers...

WWE Creative ut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Wow this RAW has sucked and this is the main event ?


still have the brock and Reigns on Jericho


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor Tyler Breeze 

But all these guys in the Rumble, plus LON and Wyatts? That's 16, plus Reigns, Lesnar, Jericho, Big Show- 20. Then social outcasts, Ryback, Ziggler... 26... Fuck all spots for surprises!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This crowd is...DEAD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the worst Raws in awhile and its the go-home show to the Rumble. Sad.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Didn't live crowds used to make noise? Wait...are we in Japan? #RAWTonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Sheamus has been on the show *too* many times tonight.


sorted that for you lol 0


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

truelove said:


> correct but his team lost I meant. No way titus and co lose to these nobodies


You say nobodies as if titus is a somebody.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4th tag match of the night fpalm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Look at the faces of the audience members. And how they're all quietly sitting in their seats. It's hysterical.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville better at least take the pin if they lose.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Tyler Breeze tights look like a Capri Sun pouch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Delbusto1 said:


> This shit feels like a wack house show.


So just like every other Raw


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

here comes the white man to save all the blackies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> One of the worst Raws in awhile and its the go-home show to the Rumble. Sad.


need to make Roman look strong, so they make the rest of the roster look like geeks


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> This crowd is...DEAD.


Do you blame them ? This show has been terrible


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> here comes the white man to save all the blackies.


The way it is supposed to be :vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Rumble Breaking News:*

Roman to wear a blindfold for the Rumble match.

He will use it to get some good shut eye.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

I miss Booker T


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WORLDS STRONGEST BOTCH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice botch.:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh that botch caused me to laugh


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol dat botch


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice catch...jeesh.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

i can hear people coughing in crowd.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So what can we expect from the Highlight Reel? Reigns and Lesnar comes out like "I'm gonna win da rumble!!!1". Then the LON comes out and Lesnar and Reigns clean house before staring each other down?

Yawn.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL AND they fucking botch it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville gets the winning pin.

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please just send Breeze back to NXT.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

that botch, lol mark henry couldnt catch him, I'm dead


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess the push for Breeze is over. :mj2

But to be fair, it never really started. :mj4


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

MLK day, on team with 3 black guys, the white guy gets the pin ofc.

:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why the hell did Breeze have to take the pin.

the one guy in the match that shouldnt be eating the pin on that team.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

White Guy Neville gets the pin :reneelel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> So.. either Tyler Breeze or R Truth will eat the pin this time depending on the Vincetrollometer here.
> :vince2


And here I was hoping it would be Truth getting the pin for a bonus point.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

HA! Oh dear mark... :sodone


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Also just realised there are three extremely talented individuals out there in this fucking shit show. 

Cody, i'll never forget when he hit cross rhodes on seth rollins for the rhodes boys to have their jobs, i cried lol, i was so worked by that lol. 

Tyler and Adrian ... goes without saying, premier elite talents.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Couldn't let one of the brothas get the tag pin atleast :mj2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

so couldnt give one of those three the pin win Vince....


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, having this match is more racist than just completely ignoring the day.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

sure let the white guy get the pin on a predominantly black team on MLK day.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tyler Breeze burial is complete.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL Nice catch Mark....


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Neville is a modern day Billy Kidman, I don't give a shit what anyone says. One move wonder.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Watch the black guys will win but Neville will get the pin


you
Was right


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Even on the all black team the white guy gets the pin #mlk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the road dog isn't a legend LMFAO


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, they didnt get the pinfall. But they also didnt take an L on MLK day. 

Progress :vince3


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The need to ask Road Dogg's jabroni ass why he booked that awful Rumble match last year.

And how the fuck is he a legend? :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

That was like the 8 man of soon to be future endeavoured minus Neville.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Road Dogg....The Legend. ;___;


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dude come on, everything has been about getting Reigns over. And now the RR has been ruined because they are making it about Reigns .
> 
> And you said it yourself, most times its about 3-4 guys and the RR story. This years its just about ONE and that so happens to be Reigns, the guy who is TANKING the ratings.


But you said the Rumble has never been about one person and the fact that Austin had a Rumble disproves your point. The Rumble when HHH returned from his quad injury was about him. Once again I get you're not a Reigns fan but no need to lie like he's getting never before seen treatment.

One guy is always the main focus with 2-3 others as the B-D plots driving the match.

This Rumble you have

1. Reigns defending his title as the selling point.

2. Who will stop Brock as the second big story

3. Will the Wyatt's ride as a minor subplot

This is how they always go into the Rumble except this time the title is on the line. I mean point out a Rumble where there wasn't one person/storyline getting more focus than the other people in the match? You can't.

As far as ratings they've been mediocre for a decade what's your point? Nobody on this roster is a ratings draw. Could say Owens or Ambrose bring in .4 or so more viewers than Reigns maybe but that wouldn't classify them as a ratings draw either just a slightly better draw.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Road Dogg was a slick mic worker in his day and WWE likes to ultra-augment every facet of the AE but goodness "legendary" is quite a generous title for him.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Everyone in NXT just Collectively shook their head at breeze pin


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Neville gets the winning pin.
> 
> :lmao


Well he hit his move perfectly and his partners botched, sooo...

Nah, WWE holding the black man down.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So what can we expect from the Highlight Reel? Reigns and Lesnar comes out like "I'm gonna win da rumble!!!1". Then the LON comes out and Lesnar and Reigns clean house before staring each other down?
> 
> Yawn.


The whole roster will probably be in the ring before the show is over.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

g972 said:


> Tyler Breeze burial is complete.


While Vince is back stage rubbing his hands while saying " good! Good!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Well he hit his move perfectly and his partners botched, sooo...
> 
> Nah, WWE holding the black man down.


It's funny.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> the road dog isn't a legend LMFAO


Oh you didn't know? If you wrestled back in the day you're a legend. They should interview the legendary Naked Mideon next.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Neville is a modern day Billy Kidman, I don't give a shit what anyone says. One move wonder.


>Neville
>One move wonder
Wat.

He's not charismatic, but he's moveset is really impressive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Please just send Breeze back to NXT.


For what? Either way Breeze is going to be doing jobs left and right. It's not like he was booked better in NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Starting to think some people just enjoy being contrarians for the sake of it. Jesus Christ.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > the road dog isn't a legend LMFAO
> ...


Naw I think Phineus I Godwin would be a better choice :jericho2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

urgh, just cut to the pier six and have this done with.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

How much do jobbers make in WWE, I mean jobber like Social Outcasts guys


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns vs the entire LON lmao come the fuck on...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman vs more then one person in a match, im shocked LOL.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> the road dog isn't a legend LMFAO


Yeah I second this and I like Road Dogg lol. Vet with tons of insight sure legend ehhh not so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"THE BIGGEST HIGHLIGHT REEL IN THE HISTORY OF WWE"

Starting to sound like WCW.

:ha


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Starting to think some people just enjoy being contrarians for the sake of it. Jesus Christ.


My brother does that, for everything.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wtf. Why is Jericho a favorite to win this lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who named Chris Jericho a favorite?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

I still haven't seen Straight Outta Compton.
@Headliner you're a hip hop fan, will it live up to my somewhat high expectations, or is it full of inaccuracies?

Triple H better interrupt this segment. Makes sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Naw I think Phineus I Godwin would be a better choice :jericho2


Why are his intials PIG?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho the jobber really building himself up as a contender for the title when he won't even be in the final four.:lol

:Out


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

note to self, find weed on this dry campus this week


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman in the house!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh Christ, what is he wearing now! :jericho2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SAVE US PAUL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Advocating Jew :heyman3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't you mean "Decrease" Jericho?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman Reigns overcoming the odds in a 4-on-1 handicap match. :ha

This shit is just comical at this point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, this RAW sucked. And it's suppose to be the go home show. Jesus christ WWE.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goddamn, Ohio... give Heyman a bigger reaction than that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But you said the Rumble has never been about one person and the fact that Austin had a Rumble disproves your point. The Rumble when HHH returned from his quad injury was about him. Once again I get you're not a Reigns fan but no need to lie like he's getting never before seen treatment.
> 
> One guy is always the main focus with 2-3 others as the B-D plots driving the match.
> 
> ...


You really what to go with the semantics game? So ONE other RR was about just Austin one of the GOAT . Its laughable you even want to compare to two.And I dont even remember the RR being about just Austin and i have seen all the RRs but Ill take your word for it. 

And what Wyatts subplot LOL? There is no wyatts subplot in the RR what are you even talking about? Where are you getting this from ?
As for Lesnar, he was just thrown into the match like it was nothing. its been all about Reigns.

As for no one on the roster being a ratings draw. so far Reigns has been the worst and he is the guy Vince wants as the next face of the company, that is a huge issues. 

People were giving Rollins shit for low ratings but under Reigns who those same people claim if Reigns was the face of Raw they would go up and they actually went down.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Clique said:


> Oh you didn't know? If you wrestled back in the day you're a legend. They should interview the legendary Naked Mideon next.


Hell might as well give Kurrgan an interview.

JBL: So Kurrgan: you had a hell of a run. Man I still remember that time you crushed a football helmet with your bare hands. 

Kurrgan in an inaudible bass growl: ghghghghgh Kurrgan always wins!

The rest of the show spent trying to adjust the audio levels.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This crowd is the WORST EVER....seriously. Or is Y2J just sucking the air out of the atmosphere, every time he speaks?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

truelove said:


> note to self, find weed on this dry campus this week


Check with the shittier RAs they usually have the good shit.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Busaiku said:


> >Neville
> >One move wonder
> Wat.
> 
> He's not charismatic, but he's moveset is really impressive.


He's bland and has no character. Kidman reincarnated.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

REMEMBER THIS Ascension https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY_UGeToWUM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8p57dg2o1c


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Naw I think Phineus I Godwin would be a better choice
> ...


B/c he is the cousin of Henry O Godwin

:jericho2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time to bring the PAIN!


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

No one gives a fuck about y2jobber.

I'm tired of this walrus fucker repeating himself about Brock Lesnar every time he comes out. I guess that applies to the whole wwe. Same old shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Man, this RAW sucked. And it's suppose to be the go home show. *Jesus christ WWE.*


No. Roman Reigns WWE.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Why
> are his intials PIG?


He was a pig farmer with Henry O. Godwin.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

this crowd is so lifeless man, do they pop for anything? They are killing my mood


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

bmp487 said:


> Goddamn, Ohio... give Heyman a bigger reaction than that.


The crowds main event is this terrible segment....


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is it just me or is this crowd completely dead and has been all night?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lone Star said:


> I still haven't seen Straight Outta Compton.
> @Headliner you're a hip hop fan, will it live up to my somewhat high expectations, or is it full of inaccuracies?
> 
> Triple H better interrupt this segment. Makes sense.


It's a good movie. There are some things that aren't exactly true at all (like how Dre is portrayed in the movie) but the acting and story is legit. It really takes you back to that time and what it was like.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just switched Raw on and seen that boring cunt Jericho on the mic

Immediately changed the channel


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Are they trying to get Lesnar booed? Looks like they are by making him seem like he's trying to weezel out of the RR match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, this RAW sucked. And it's suppose to be the go home show. *Jesus christ WWE.*
> ...


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Somehow the RR is all about Paul E and Jericho talking


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess this is better than Roman and Lesnar talking to each other.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

End this shit so I can go to bed...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jericho is like my professor just goes on and on and can't ever get to the point...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho is tiresome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Paul, a loss in the triple threat is a loss..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is going to start overcoming them odds on Smackdown!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

When are they gonna get to the fireworks factory?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Undertaker won't put over any new talent, but my god he loves getting pinned by brock..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No. Roman Reigns WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd is completely dead, not popping for any name Paul E mentions


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Heyman vs Y2J is for Lesnar vs Roman. :ha

WWE so bad


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I wanna see Lesnar and Reigns come out and give us the much anticipated tug of war rematch.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

rematch of last years WM was Brock Reigns and the man :Cocky Mr Heyman


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman really trying to sell the Roman Rumble for Vince here


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman trying to sell Bork vs. Big Show as a reason for a WWE Network subscription. :tysonlol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao no pop for the GOLDEN BOY REIGNS VS BORK REMATCH.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Even Heyman can't save this shit.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I just got home from work. Turn it on to see Y2JOBBER blabbing away. bored already.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The thought of a Paul Heyman & Chris Jericho promo together used to be a dream scenario...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This segment, le sigh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jericho begging the crowd to chant suplex city lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho (Reigns) vs. Heyman (Lesnar) on the mic

:ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sure wish it was 1999. 

They had a better RAW lead-up to the Royal Rumble, plus there was no Smackdown! and they were competing against WCW Nitro, so you know they had to go all out. 

Fast Forward 17 years later and it's like I'm watching a lame talk show instead of a soap opera.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Get on with it, fuckin hell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God this is fucking WOAT.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Where is the jeritron?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

The fuck is the point of Brock even travelling to these shows to be on for 2 minutes?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well y2j your ass gets tossed out that's what happens


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmfao why does Jericho actually think he'll be in the final four.

this dumbass.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What happens if it's Jericho/Lesnar

Chris Jericho dies :mj2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Am I overreacting or is WWE going to be TNA 2010 within the next two years? Viewers aren't going to keep putting up with this shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paul Heyman makes everything better!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2J gonna throw Lesnar out? :ha


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Who takes y2jobber seriously?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Heyman facepalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weakest pop ever for Lesnar.. fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If it comes down to Jericho and Lesnar, Lesnar will fucking murder him. 

I base this assumption off of Jericho losing most of the time and Lesnar destroying guys the likes of Undertaker and John Cena.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

FINALLY!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Crickets


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I love how Jericho still thinks he's credible :ti

"What if it's just Brock Lesnar and Chris Jericho in the Royal Rumble" :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They woke up but they couldn't pop for the star of this show to a sufficient level lol.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jericho seriously needs to get to his point, now hopefully Brock decimates him for his tiresome nonsense


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jericho.....you just woke up a BEAST!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Finally he showed up...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are the crowd mics off? This crowd sounds mild for everything...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - The Big Dog and The Beast Ready to Rumble*

No matter what either of these 2 say, or what names they drop the crowd is dead.

They've popped for nothing all night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for The Highlight Reel: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Why is Reigns coming out last lmfao? Nobody cares :duck


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - The Big Dog and The Beast Ready to Rumble*

Go home Chris you're drunk! :heyman6


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Goddamn Jericho is tryin to sell himself as a legit contender I'll give him that :lol

Nobody's buying it


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Am I overreacting or is WWE going to be TNA 2010 within the next two years? Viewers aren't going to keep putting up with this shit.


Y2J can't sell anyone that's been watching for more than 3 years that he'll be in the final couple. It would take a delusional Jericho fan that stopped watching the night he last lost the title to really buy this.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BOOS for Reigns lmao.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The golden boy with no reaction nor pop :tyson :ha :Jordan


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Crickets again lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sigh, why did I stay up for this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Theirs your WM main event folks Reigns v Lesnar 11. Just Accept it, it well be easier.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RR wants to get at Brock so bad he takes the longest path to the ring. :ha


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Show was shit for sure but fuck this crowd for making it even worse.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

lmfao does wwe pretend that superstars start their own music now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You're fucked Jericho


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

LOL TOP FACE OF THE COMPANY/WWE CHAMPION WITH ZERO REACTION :LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tug O War Rematch :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Goldberg should come out and spear both these jabronis. 

Fuck it. :lol


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is horrible. Even a surprise Austin appearance would do nothing for these zombies.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Look at Reigns he's not wasting any time getting to Lesnar' Bullshit guy went down the steps as fast than the snail carrying the torch in the Great Snail Race (that was obscure as fuck I know Im tryin to entertain someone since this show isn't)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho should have stopped talking while he was ahead!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL boos.

So Done. :ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wait, buh buh Jericho supposedly beat Goldberg backstage at a WCW event that only him and Goldberg knows. 


and since Goldberg > Brock Lesnar at WMXX


Jericho vs Brock Lesnar = Jericho > Lesnar


:curry2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why doesn't Jericho jump Reigns? Injure him, wear him down for Sunday. Perfect sense


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:booklel Roman making Brock his bitch.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

This crowd is fuckin horrible


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

League of Jobbers getting pummeled by Goliath and Christ :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, that was nice.

Oh, the Wyatts! Anyone but Roman!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> This crowd is horrible. Even a surprise Austin appearance would do nothing for these zombies.


The show is terrible. What do you expect?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos after the spear.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wish they had kept Del Rio looking strong during this segment. Del Rio/Lesnar still has some money in it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roman with them boos


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

who the fuck books this shit im confused


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please bust Sheamus open again!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns spears Lesnar:

BOOOOOO

:reneelel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman gets boos. :ha So over.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really what to go with the semantics game? So ONE other RR was about just Austin one of the GOAT . Its laughable you even want to compare to two.And I dont even remember the RR being about just Austin and i have seen all the RRs but Ill take your word for it.
> 
> And what Wyatts subplot LOL? There is no wyatts subplot in the RR what are you even talking about? Where are you getting this from ?
> As for Lesnar, he was just thrown into the match like it was nothing. its been all about Reigns.
> ...


1. The Wyatt's have been beating the shit out of folk for weeks, then Bray gives the same apocalypse is coming at the Rumble for like a month lol. Maybe pay attention to the show and not Reigns. 

2. Doesn't matter when Brock got added. We all knew he would be a favorite before he was added. Now he's been added and he's a kayfabe favorite. Hell the last two Raws ended with talking about Brock being in the Rumble how is he not a major story in the Rumble

3. Be it Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Bray, or Owens or anyone else you can't blame one guy for not drawing on a show that's just not popular. I mean you can but it doesn't matter wrestling isn't popular like it was during the MNW so using that as the measuring stick makes no sense.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KILL HIM BRAY


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Damn Del rio landed bad


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HARPER!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. It takes the entire roster to attempt to get one guy over


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Harper that was fucking beatiful


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

League of jobbers coming out to rescue Brock From Reigns 

:deanfpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting booed again lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How do you know it is January in WWE? 

You see a bunch of segments where a double digits worth of guys are seen brawling with each other to build the Rumble.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

OMG WYATT FUCK YES FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark:mark::mark:

Lesnar vs Wyatt WM.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Harper just made me wet!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman was owning this for a minute!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So when does the Highlight Reel start?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Bork getting paid a lot of money to be Reigns' bitch tonight.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

is lesnar suppose to be scary now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt vs Lesnar at WM?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fucking Wyatts close out the show. This shit is a joke:lmao

ut


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Like how Harper is made to look like a killer at least.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, Wyatt wins the belt this Sunday, Lesnar Vs. Wyatt at Mania. 

A fresh match! Yay! Lets do that idea!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns spears Lesnar:
> 
> BOOOOOO
> 
> :reneelel


I love that Renee young gif <3


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I need to see a Sister Abigail on Lesnar


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd booing the fuck outta Reigns for spearing Lesnar. A sign of things to come?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

@birthday_massacre no Wyatt's subplot aye? lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes! Wyatt for champion Please!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Heath Slater?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Setting up Lesnar vs Wyatt at Mania , its set Reigns vs Triple H


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Sucks Bray will job again at Mania. But his promos with Heyman got a chance to be golden.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

why?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Wyatt's just saved RAW!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, sorry to say, only thing saving the Rumble now is Daniel Bryan returning and winning...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt Family clean House bitches!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I think that's the worst RAW I've ever seen.

No story progression.
No good matches.
Awful crowd.
Literally everything.

Fuck wants wwe dead before he goes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> OK, Wyatt wins the belt this Sunday, Lesnar Vs. Wyatt at Mania.
> 
> A fresh match! Yay! Lets do that idea!


I would be down for that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So the shitty promo guy closes standing strong fpalm


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

*Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - WOAT EVERYTHING: WOAT WOAT WOAT*

About time they treat Wyatt more seriously
Unfortunately it means he'll probably lose at Mania


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:wee-bey at Lesnar being used to make Reigns *and* The Wyatt Family look strong.

That's pleasantly surprising, even though I :mark: whenever Brock demolishes dudes.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow finally Vince grew some balls.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good ending, I didn't see that coming.

Roman spearing the shit out of Lesnar out the gate.

Lesnar soloing League of Nations afterwards only to get speared again.

It not mattering, when the Wyatt's beat the shit out of Reigns/Lesnar.

Now Reigns, League of Nations, Lesnar, Jericho, and and the Wyatts look good enough heading into the Rumble.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Now that's how you book the Wyatts.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh fucking brother. fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A pleasantly surprising ending. :clap Too bad, the Wyatts will still be made to look like goobers on Sunday.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well that segment went over tremendously with this crowd, LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> 1. The Wyatt's have been beating the shit out of folk for weeks, then Bray gives the same apocalypse is coming at the Rumble for like a month lol. Maybe pay attention to the show and not Reigns.
> 
> 2. Doesn't matter when Brock got added. We all knew he would be a favorite before he was added. Now he's been added and he's a kayfabe favorite. Hell the last two Raws ended with talking about Brock being in the Rumble how is he not a major story in the Rumble
> 
> 3. Be it Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Bray, or Owens or anyone else you can't blame one guy for not drawing on a show that's just not popular. I mean you can but it doesn't matter wrestling isn't popular like it was during the MNW so using that as the measuring stick makes no sense.


The Wyatts have zero chance of winning. And funny they were not mentioned in that RR promo we saw , it was all about Reigns. 

And yes I can blame just one guy for not drawing when people were so quick to blame just Rollins when the ratings were low and when CM PUNK was champion and the ratings were not great people would blaming him.

but it funny now how when its Reigns, people are like oh you cant just blame one person for the ratings now. You cant have it both ways


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRAY LOOKED STRONG RIGHT THERE.. Wait, did those words just come out of my mouth....


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wyatt family standing tall :drose


Awesome ending, hella excited for this Rumble now


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck I'm back in. What an ending!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Wyatts take out Lesnar and Roman.

I marked out no lie.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank Christ that's over.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you imagine in 1999, if the Godwinns who were out of WWF for more than a year by then (two the members changing gimmicks to Southern Justice). 

just showed up on the RAW lead-up to the RR to clobber Stone Cold and The Rock before the Rumble. 



Yeah that would have sucked balls to the Attitude Era fans. 


Seeing it today with Godwinns reincarnated Wyatt Family, it still sucks balls to this old Attitude Era fan.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was better than the usual Raw before the Royal Rumble ending.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, hold the fucking bus ... did the wyatts just get booked true to their word? did they seriously just wreck Lesnar? i'm in shock, the ad came so fast i'm still waiting for cameras to go back and find Brock in a ring filled with their body parts eagle screaming.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Bray to job to Lesnar at Mania confirmed.

Reigns booed against Lesnar. No Reigns vs Lesnar 2 for sure. Will be HHH probably.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait I was going between my phone and watching because this show sucked, but did Jericho just kinda disappear when Reigns and Lesnar started brawling?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Props to Becky for being the best thing on a show that featured Brock Lesnar.

:clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's how Raw ends. With the WYATT'S standing tall.....the Wyatt's....

....

...

the Wyatt's


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wyatt's looking strong..I mean for real this time.


How long til they are buried into Bolivian gain...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - WOAT EVERYTHING: WOAT WOAT WOAT*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Where is Heath Slater?


LMFAO!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Raw

Minus Fave Stars


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe Jericho should stop wrestling a just be Reigns' mouthpiece.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I enjoyed that ending, but can't believe people are so quick to forgive the 2 and half hours of crap proceeding it.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Remember when Lesnar no sold 3 AAs in a row?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

FUCKING.

FINALLY.

The Wyatts lay out Reigns AND Lesnar :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So WM just got booked:

Roman vs HHH
Wyatt vs Lesnar
BINGO Night with Undertaker


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :wee-bey at Lesnar being used to make Reigns *and* The Wyatt Family look strong.
> 
> That's pleasantly surprising, even though I :mark: whenever Brock demolishes dudes.


don't be surprised. they just made them look strong at the end of raw so they can be threats when Lesnar and Reigns tosses them out of the RR like a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I guess Triple H is winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That ending take a bow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too little, too late with the Wyatts especially since Bray won't win on Sunday.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

A good ending to an otherwise terrible RAW.

Of course Bray has no chance of winning, but at least they look threatening again. 

Looks like we may be getting Wyatt vs Lesnar at WrestleMania.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd will shit on Reigns in favor of HHH too? The fuck yall talking about? :ann1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would have marked for this if this was the 2014 Rumble when they were hot, but after the Wyatts have been booked that just sucked because we know they stand no chance in winning. I'm guessing Reigns and Bork will team up at the Rumble to eliminate the Wyatts.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

In theory, The Wyatts taking out Reigns and Lesnar works.

But in execution... after the last few months...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great ending having Wyatts lay out Lesnar and Reigns, pretty refreshing. Reigns made Lesnar his bitch though which is :lol but it's whatever. Great to see Wyatt's have their moment. No chance Wyatt actually wins the Rumble of course, but it's nice they gave him this at least.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> A pleasantly surprising ending. :clap Too bad, the Wyatts will still be made to look like goobers on Sunday.


Exactly, I'm not getting excited about this segment. Brock will take the Wyatts to Suplex City at the Rumble.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Too little, too late with the Wyatts especially since Bray won't win on Sunday.


And there is no way in hell he's getting a W at WM (if against Lesnar).


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 01/18 - WOAT EVERYTHING: WOAT WOAT WOAT*



Lone Star said:


> He's bland and has no character. Kidman reincarnated.


I agree that he doesn't have charisma. But he can have crazy good matches. We need both. Wrestlers like Ambrose, Hogan and The Rock can't wrestle but they are charismatic. Some wrestler like Cesaro, Itami, Neville aren't charismatic but their matches are insanely entertaining. Some, like Owens, have both. We need different kind of wrestlers/entertainers to make a good show that can reach different types of fans.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wait I was going between my phone and watching because this show sucked, but did Jericho just kinda disappear when Reigns and Lesnar started brawling?


No idea he seemed heelish when it came to Reigns at random moments. I would be down for a Heel Jericho again it would be refreshing given how babyface he has been the last few times. Last time he disappeared he made it look like he would be heel when he got back as well lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They had a chance to save Heath Slater and his push at the end and ruined that chance!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Wyatts have zero chance of winning. And funny they were not mentioned in that RR promo we saw , it was all about Reigns.
> 
> And yes I can blame just one guy for not drawing when people were so quick to blame just Rollins when the ratings were low and when CM PUNK was champion and the ratings were not great people would blaming him.
> 
> but it funny now how when its Reigns, people are like oh you cant just blame one person for the ratings now. You cant have it both ways


Literally none of them are draws, in the sense people use the term. When people around here talk draws they mean AE or Hogan type draw and boost on the roster since 2002 has been that. Hence the sharp decline of the fanbase.

And wtf are you talking about Vince mentioned Wyatt could be a possible winner when they did the number pull today. He mentioned him when they did the promo last week. I don't think you watch the show. Because Bray has been mentioned and presented as a viable threat the last month.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Shite Raw right there.

Wyatt coming in to lay out Brock is interesting. Doesn't matter if he wins on Sunday. He's the perfect opponent for Brock at WM. The story writes itself with Bray saying he's gonna do something Taker could never do.

None of the above will probably happen unfortunately.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

truelove said:


> Harper that was fucking beatiful


That guy is a workhorse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock/Reigns II isn't off the shelf yet. Reigns looked way too strong here against Brock and according to WWE booking, that means there's a strong possibility Brock wins the title at the Rumble.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wyatt rumble winner next year!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Legit Heat from a casual crowd when Roman speared Lesnar. :banderas


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Brock vs Bray would be interesting simply because of what WWE will do. Would they really give a third straight loss to Bray?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Bray to do another job at WM, hopefully Wyatts kill it on Sunday. Harper though was fucking great tonight. Reigns two spears and getting boos, if he faces HHH he'll still get bood.... Vince you won't win with that doofus as champ


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

so i was recording raw and my cable screwed up...all i saw was the very end with the wyatts standing over brock...what all happened in that segment?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman had to attack Brock from behind!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I would have been more excited if Bray wasn't made to look like a complete joke throughout 2015. Right now he's just there to get Brock on the WM card.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Brock vs Bray would be interesting simply because of what WWE will do. Would they really give a third straight loss to Bray?


You really think they wouldn't have Bray lose again at WM?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus a few things tonight that i liked/loved.

Jerichos funny as hell match refing.
Paiges return.
Becky lynches match with tamina and the killer promo of hers that followed.
And that really out of leftfield ending with the wyatts cleaning house.

A really so-so raw.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That Legit Heat from a casual crowd when Roman speared Lesnar. :banderas


Yeah I heard it too. If they do Reigns/Brock again they might have to look into the idea of turning him heel.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn it. This Rumble is going to be horrendous. 8 spots being filled by Heath Slater, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Adam Rose, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Eric Rowan and fucking Brawn Stroman.

Kill me now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Wyatt/Bork at Mania. If Taker's broken dead ass beat Wyatt at Mania, how does WWE expect us to believe he has a shot against Brock? Plus Wyatt is not a big enough opponent for Brock at Mania.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

And to think, the Wyatt's were just punked by the Social Outcasts last week.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Minus a few things tonight that i liked/loved.
> 
> Jerichos funny as hell match refing.
> Paiges return.
> ...


Left field ending? I call it classic we can't have either of the two favourites stand tall ending....the wyatts don't have a chance.fact.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> You really think they wouldn't have Bray lose again at WM?


Well with Brock working more dates I could see Bray losing at WM, but getting the win back at Extreme Rules. 

If there ever was a time where Brock could afford to lose this would be it, even if it's a distraction loss.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DontYouDareBeSour said:


> so i was recording raw and my cable screwed up...all i saw was the very end with the wyatts standing over brock...what all happened in that segment?


Roman Speared Lesnar twice, then League of Jobbers jumped on Roman, then The Wyatt Family came out and owned all and Bray gave Brock his finisher to end the show! :mark:


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> Shite Raw right there.
> 
> Wyatt coming in to lay out Brock is interesting. Doesn't matter if he wins on Sunday. He's the perfect opponent for Brock at WM. The story writes itself with Bray saying he's gonna do something Taker could never do.
> 
> None of the above will probably happen unfortunately.


Perfect opponent?????

You must be watching a different product to me. One is booked invincible strong and the other regularly loses at ppvs.

It could only work IF bray actually had a run of beating ppl.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Wyatt/Bork at Mania. If Taker's broken dead ass beat Wyatt at Mania, how does WWE expect us to believe he has a shot against Brock? Plus Wyatt is not a big enough opponent for Brock at Mania.


If they aren't doing Roman/Brock II, then what are they doing for Brock at WM? I think it's likely that they do do Wyatt/Brock because they don't have any other options really.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> A good ending to an otherwise terrible RAW.
> 
> Of course Bray has no chance of winning, but at least they look threatening again.
> 
> Looks like we may be getting Wyatt vs Lesnar at WrestleMania.



Simple wwe fuckery is now viewed as good ending  this product is fucked


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> If they aren't doing Roman/Brock II, then what are they doing for Brock at WM? I think it's likely that they do do Wyatt/Brock because they don't have any other options really.


No others options, is always. Good reason... I think you've just highlighted why this product is broken


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BuzzKillington said:


> If they aren't doing Roman/Brock II, then what are they doing for Brock at WM? I think it's likely that they do do Wyatt/Brock because they don't have any other options really.


I'd go with Owens. He's not really a big enough name either but he's a better heel and is better on the mic. Owens and Heyman back and forth on the mic would be good.

I wouldn't even mind a heel Orton if Orton could give a fuck enough to go back to 2009 Viper Orton that was punting people's heads off for looking at him the wrong way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That ending was cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689297741218906112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689297967807791104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689298690494738432
The answer to that question?

*NOPE!*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Havent watched raw for a while, have all the crowds given up? 

Wyatts stand tall, when john, undertaker, brock or roman could beat all 4 by themselves? 

Oh well, lucha underground is back wednesday!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Badbadrobot said:


> No others options, is always. Good reason... I think you've just highlighted why this product is broken


One of the LON members (Rusev?) would probably work, if they could figure out a way to have it make sense.

As of now, I agree.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Wyatt Lesnar at Mania?

Looks like they are setting Bray up to match Taker's streak. And at WM 50 he will finally get his first W at the grandest stage. 

1 and 22.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

STILL IN MARK MODE AFTER THAT ENDING... BRAY WYATT LAYING OUT BROCK, AMAZING!!

Showed how insanely epic it would be to give them a programme for WM. Please let this be the start of it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

amhlilhaus said:


> Havent watched raw for a while, have all the crowds given up?
> 
> Wyatts stand tall, when john, undertaker, brock or roman could beat all 4 by themselves?
> 
> *Oh well, lucha underground is back wednesday!*


I'll give them another try this Wednesday. I watched a few episodes before, but I just didn't care enough to tune in weekly. The in ring action is great, but the characters need a lot more work.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I'd go with Owens. He's not really a big enough name either but he's a better heel and is better on the mic. Owens and Heyman back and forth on the mic would be good.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind a heel Orton if Orton could give a fuck enough to go back to 2009 Viper Orton that was punting people's heads off for looking at him the wrong way.


Owens is another option.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> Havent watched raw for a while, have all the crowds given up?
> 
> Wyatts stand tall, when john, undertaker, brock or roman could beat all 4 by themselves?
> 
> Oh well, lucha underground is back wednesday!


I think the crowd was unusually shitty. Like Smackdown after RAW combined taping shitty.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Wyatt/Bork at Mania. If Taker's broken dead ass beat Wyatt at Mania, how does WWE expect us to believe he has a shot against Brock? Plus Wyatt is not a big enough opponent for Brock at Mania.


It is the WWE. They think we are idiots! :vince3


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'd go with Owens. He's not really a big enough name either but he's a better heel and is better on the mic. Owens and Heyman back and forth on the mic would be good.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind a heel Orton if Orton could give a fuck enough to go back to 2009 Viper Orton that was punting people's heads off for looking at him the wrong way.


I completely forgot about Orton. :lol That is definetly a possibility, assuming he is all healed up in time.

I think Vince would choose Wyatt over Owens, but maybe Trips would push for it. Regardless, I would like to see an Owens/Lesnar feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock vs Bray at WM would be shit lOL

Love how people gave me shit for saying it should be Owens vs Brock yet now people are ok with Bray vs Lesnar. LMAFO


Brock vs Owens would be way better than Brock vs Bray.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock vs Bray at WM would be shit lOL
> 
> Love how people gave me shit for saying it should be Owens vs Brock yet now people are ok with Bray vs Lesnar. LMAFO
> 
> ...


I would prefer Owens.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Roman entering #1 makes it more likely that Triple H won't win or even be in the Rumble. I could see Triple H distracting Roman and just beating the hell out of him outside the ring.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I started watching Raw at 3:30am. And got through the whole 3 hours in half hour.

Thank fuck I didn't watch it live otherwise i'd of been bored to death.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Seriously, after this garbage ass Raw....What is the point of having the League Of Nations around?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Triple H doesn't win I would be shocked.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Havent watched raw for a while, have all the crowds given up?
> 
> Wyatts stand tall, when john, undertaker, brock or roman could beat all 4 by themselves?
> 
> *Oh well, lucha underground is back wednesday!*





The Boy Wonder said:


> *I'll give them another try this Wednesday*. I watched a few episodes before, but I just didn't care enough to tune in weekly. The in ring action is great, but the characters need a lot more work.


Not this Wednesday, next Wednesday guys :mark::mark::mark:










I read the ending and was expecting everyone in here to be going crazy about the Wyatts taking out Reigns and Brock...

Nope... 

I don't watch the show anymore... but I though most people would be happy the Wyatt's are getting a chance, but prior booking has soured most on this move...

What shame. 

And yes, in less than....









Lucha Underground will be back!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BX Express said:


> Seriously, after this garbage ass Raw....What is the point of having the League Of Nations around?


Well they are the League of Jobbers!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, Taker vs Owens and Brock vs Wyatt are obvious now. I'm also guessing HHH entering at 30 and winning or abusing his power after fuckery at the end, is also a given. 

Fuck. Why does WWE have to be so terrible? I want to like Roman, I do. But the biggest push of all time, Vince? After 10 years of Cena? I don't understand what business direction he's trying to go. 

Reigns isn't someone people will pay to see. He's had 2 years to see this decline. I'm baffled.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Well, Taker vs Owens and Brock vs Wyatt are obvious now. I'm also guessing HHH entering at 30 and winning or abusing his power after fuckery at the end, is also a given.
> 
> *Fuck. Why does WWE have to be so terrible? I want to like Roman, I do. But the biggest push of all time, Vince? After 10 years of Cena? I don't understand what business direction he's trying to go. *
> 
> Reigns isn't someone people will pay to see. He's had 2 years to see this decline. I'm baffled.


I explained this in another thread. The reason WWE pushed Reigns is because they don't want to rely as much on Cena. This has clearly been the case. As far as the younger demographic goes Reigns has been a success. He's doing a lot of make-a-wishes, he's #2 in merchandise sales, and he's headlining his own set of house shows. As much as fans hate the Superman type of booking it works great for that young demographic. I've seen it firsthand now at three shows in Dallas. The guy is way over with the kids.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> Not this Wednesday, next Wednesday guys :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which I saw a Lucha Underground commercial during Raw. It may have just been my satellite provider though. :mark:


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Bullydully said:


> STILL IN MARK MODE AFTER THAT ENDING... BRAY WYATT LAYING OUT BROCK, AMAZING!!
> 
> Showed how insanely epic it would be to give them a programme for WM. Please let this be the start of it.


Hi my names dully I've been watching wrestling precisely 10mins


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I explained this in another thread. The reason WWE pushed Reigns is because they don't want to rely as much on Cena. This has clearly been the case. As far as the younger demographic goes Reigns has been a success. He's doing a lot of make-a-wishes, he's #2 in merchandise sales, and he's headlining his own set of house shows. As much as fans hate the Superman type of booking it works great for that young demographic. I've seen it firsthand now at three shows in Dallas. The guy is way over with the kids.


Could you explain why it rarely translates to any shows we see on tv with him in? All I see is a mildly over flappy bit of hair.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

He's over with kids, but who gives a fuck really? Cena is still their top draw. But seriously, Look at the percentage of viewers WWE has lost since 2014. If you want me to find the quote I will.

No need to keep going down a road that's a dead end. It's time to change the product.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Badbadrobot said:


> Hi my names dully I've been watching wrestling precisely 10mins


:kane2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> He's over with kids, but who gives a fuck really? Cena is still their top draw. But seriously, Look at the percentage of viewers WWE has lost since 2014. If you want me to find the quote I will.
> 
> No need to keep going down a road that's a dead end. It's time to change the product.


WWE lost a percentage of viewers in 2014. No argument there. But the Network came out in 2014. Numerous sources have admitted that the network has been successful, but it's also hurt television ratings.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I explained this in another thread. The reason WWE pushed Reigns is because they don't want to rely as much on Cena. This has clearly been the case. As far as the younger demographic goes Reigns has been a success. He's doing a lot of make-a-wishes, he's [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] in merchandise sales, and he's headlining his own set of house shows. As much as fans hate the Superman type of booking it works great for that young demographic. I've seen it firsthand now at three shows in Dallas. The guy is way over with the kids.


So you should have no trouble producing numbers to back up these claims. #2 merch seller? So what? Not that special if he's selling 1/10th of what was being sold 5 years ago. For the record I don't know what he is selling. I'm using that as an example. All I know for sure was a year ago Meltzer said Reigns was the #2 seller but well behind the usual numbers. So again, not so special. Headlining his own house shows? Would those run of house shows be the ones people keep posting photos of that have practically 80% of the arena empty. Again, not impressed.

Viewership is down, predictability and show fatigue are at record highs. Face it. Reigns is a flop.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Why would you have a stable thats been JOBBING FOR YEARS take out Lesnar and the wwe champion on the go home show to RR???

Seems like now WWE want to book The Wyatts correctly becaue of the depleted roster but its way too late they fucked up all their chances. Nobody cares about them anymore...they're irrelevant.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, the commentary tonight was atrocious. Jim Ross would've been screaming, SCREAMING into the headset if he'd been at the table when the Wyatts appeared. He'd have had an aneurysm when Wyatt hit the Sister Abigail on Brock Lesnar. He'd have put all four of the Wyatts over as dangerous, unpredictable, and as the only group that has their shit together enough to win this thing.

What did Cole and company do?

FUCKING NOTHING. NOT A WORD. COMPLETE AND UTTER SILENCE.

Ugh, the producers of this show are so fucking oblivious. It's so hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

McCringleberry said:


> So you should have no trouble producing numbers to back up these claims. #2 merch seller? So what? Not that special if he's selling 1/10th of what was being sold 5 years ago. For the record I don't know what he is selling. I'm using that as an example. All I know for sure was a year ago Meltzer said Reigns was the #2 seller but well behind the usual numbers. So again, not so special. Headlining his own house shows? Would those run of house shows be the ones people keep posting photos of that have practically 80% of the arena empty. Again, not impressed.
> 
> Viewership is down, predictability and show fatigue are at record highs. Face it. Reigns is a flop.


So Reigns is to blame for the ratings being down ever since last summer? Even when he was in a mid card feud? The ratings took a nose dive after Summerslam. The main feuds were Rollins-Cena/Sting and Taker/Brock.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE lost a percentage of viewers in 2014. No argument there. But the Network came out in 2014. Numerous sources have admitted that the network has been successful, but it's also hurt television ratings.


Funny I see network figures have plateaued and that's a worry considering the product is currently so poor ....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not sure the ending could have been much better.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So Reigns is to blame for the ratings being down ever since last summer? Even when he was in a mid card feud? The ratings took a nose dive after Summerslam. The main feuds were Rollins-Cena/Sting and Taker/Brock.


Good job ducking my post. BTW where did I say Reigns was *solely* responsible for the ratings? Still waiting on those numbers to back up YOUR claims.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

McCringleberry said:


> Good job ducking my post. BTW where did I say Reigns was *solely* responsible for the ratings? Still waiting on those numbers to back up YOUR claims.


The #2 in merchandise sales? They were from Meltzer and last time I checked people still valued his opinion. 

http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-reasons-roman-reigns-is-outdrawing-john-cena-at-wwe-shows.php



> Roman Reigns’ house show numbers are currently beating John Cena numbers. As usual, there are seperate WWE tours, one headlined by Reigns, and the other headlined by John Cena.
> 
> Interestingly, this past week, Reigns’ tour was a much hotter draw than Cena’s tour. The August 29 date in San Juan, Puero Rico did 13,000 fans with a Roman Reigns versus Bray Wyatt main event. That same night, Cena main evented against Seth Rollins in Orlando, Florida, with 6,500 fans on hand.
> Then on August 30 in Tallahassee, Florida, the Reigns tour did 7,000 fans, with the same Reigns Wyatt main event. Meanwhile over in Daytona Beach that same night, Cena and Rollins main evented in front of 4,000 fans.
> ...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689260488279076864:lmao


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Becky vs. Ric Flair for the Diva's title is going to be an amazing match.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Is Barrett not fit yet ? He's the only one with a shirt on that didn't step in the ring and dissapear when Brock fought the nation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Good job ducking my post. BTW where did I say Reigns was *solely* responsible for the ratings? Still waiting on those numbers to back up YOUR claims.


You won't get a post re: that


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No one is responsible for the ratings, but the shit product overall. Katy Perry naked as champ would not draw. Great ending though, unpredictable. Really makes you wonder now. Who can stop the Wyatts? I mean booking wise its really lame lol. Punked out for the Social Jobbers last week. Inconsistent booking all year long. Then make the biggest statement of the year so far. Seriousley WWE either go full measure with The Wyatts or don't, simple as that. Bray wins the Title at mania and goes into Mania as champ. His opponent Brock. Either that or Rock v Brock. Or Brock V Reigns. Those are the only 3 options for ME mania imo. Overall the show was shit. Boy milking jerichoes return arent they.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The layout of the show is just awful. And the constant commercials during matches just drives viewers away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I didnt watch RAW. The reviews are resoundingly poor. Is the general consensus that the last segment is the only one worth watching? Was there anything else that you would recommend?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I started watching Raw at 3:30am. And got through the whole 3 hours in half hour.
> 
> Thank fuck I didn't watch it live otherwise i'd of been bored to death.


LOL Thank god for fast forward


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

THE SHIV said:


> So I didnt watch RAW. The reviews are resoundingly poor. Is the general consensus that the last segment is the only one worth watching? Was there anything else that you would recommend?


No. The ending segment was pretty good.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I didnt watch it either. Did I miss good parts like the Highlight REEL??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Something has been bothering me a little bit about this episode of Raw.. Well amongst the other things..

In the days of old wouldn't Reigns have stormed the office and found the ball juggler and opened it up in a fit of rage, tore open 4 or 5 of the balls and found his name on them all and got in McMahon's faces and called them out on the obvious set up? I mean really, did he sit back in the locker room and just shrug it off? "Meh they obviously hosed me over there but I'm not even going to make a mention of it.. at all because you know.. reasons." Seriously! Would that not have been a small way to garner the man some sympathy with the crowd? Am I totally off base here?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just watched the end on youtube, that was pretty good actually.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> So I didnt watch RAW. The reviews are resoundingly poor. Is the general consensus that the last segment is the only one worth watching? Was there anything else that you would recommend?


Besides Becky's match and segment, there was really nothing on the show worth watching. :draper2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I like New Day, but their comedic act is getting stale. They need challengers that can bring out some aggression (and less comedy) out of them.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Flair was hilarious tonight, accepting Becky's challenge. Charlotte was like DAFUQ DAD. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Plato said:


> Besides Becky's match and segment, there was really nothing on the show worth watching. :draper2


Thanks. I hope the Becky match made her look strong heading into the Rumble. :becky


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> Simple wwe fuckery is now viewed as good ending  this product is fucked


True. I probably would have just considered it "tolerable" ten years ago.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They might as well take this Becky/Charlotte feud all the way to WM. I know people love Sasha and Bayley, but do they deserve the Divas Championship match over Becky?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Flair was hilarious tonight, accepting Becky's challenge. Charlotte was like DAFUQ DAD. :lol


That shot of Flair accepting, with Charlottes face in the background was great. Someone needs to gif that or something :lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

THE SHIV said:


> So I didnt watch RAW. The reviews are resoundingly poor. *Is the general consensus that the last segment is the only one worth watching?* Was there anything else that you would recommend?


The last segment was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I was surprised that they made Brock look somewhat weak. That ending makes it more likely that Brock would win the Rumble. If Brock dominated again tonight it would make it less likely he would win on Sunday.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw man I just woke up and heard about the ending. Sounds awesome. Completed justified as well. That's what you fucking do with your most dangerous faction.

Unfortunately Brock will destroy all four of them and we'll be back to square one, with Bray delivering promos and Brock showing up once in a blue moon (if they even have a Mania match).


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Last time we saw Natayla, there was a mystery of who attacked her and Paige was the main culprit. The storyline was never resolved. Then on RAW, we finally saw her again and guess who's with her, Paige. There goes another plothole from the genius WWE creative team. At least she picked up a win over Brie Bella. The main highlights of RAW were Becky Lynch beating Tamina and had a nice post-match promo on Charlotte to get a Title Match. Lol at Flair for just accepting the challenge without Charlotte's approval. The other main highlight was Brock Lesnar getting dominated by Reigns and then the Wyatt Family. That was new and refreshing to see. I guess Roman Reigns being the #1 entrant means he's going to overcome the odds again. Good ol' Vince McMahon booking.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> Reigns will get announced as the number 1 entry tonight, just for those stacked odds :vince2
> 
> Calling it now :cool2


:cool2 Just too predictable...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> True. I probably would have just considered it "tolerable" ten years ago.


This ending was like see it ten miles away kind of predictable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best parts of the show were Becky Lynch and the Wyatts at the end - everything else is skippable and that's terrible for a go home show.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Aw man I just woke up and heard about the ending. Sounds awesome. Completed justified as well. That's what you fucking do with your most dangerous faction.
> 
> Unfortunately Brock will destroy all four of them and we'll be back to square one, with Bray delivering promos and Brock showing up once in a blue moon (if they even have a Mania match).


Yeah wyatts soooooooo dangerous, brays beaten...error ryback and then there was errrrrrr ryback.....and what about errrrrr the social outcasts.... Yeah they're dangerous the most dangerous ever in fact


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ROMAN ENOUGH WITH THE GOOFY SMILING


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

If the mic skills don't improve I might stick my head in a bucket for the next episode.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

really random and off topic but i miss the scratch logo. this cartoon style wwe logo sucks.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WWE are so sexist

*Becky Lynch*

- Can wrestle
- Can talk
- Good looking
- Loved by the fans
- Not a WWE champion


*Roman Reigns*

- Boring in the ring
- Boring on the mic
- Has average looks
- Hated by sane fans
- Is a WWE champion.



PS: was glad to see Wyatt victorious at the end. weird reaction by the fans tho. no boos nor cheers. not sure if it's good


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Big Show randomly turns face and is high-fiving kids in the audience again for the 48945th time.

Paige and Natalya are arm in arm and it appears Paige has become the female Big Show with the amount of face/heel turns she's had in her fairly short main roster career. Not to mention the fact that it was supposedly Paige who put Natalya out of action, something touched upon a few posts above.

Brie and Foxy are faces coming down the ramp but turn into heels once they get into the ring. This is a trend that's been going on a while, same thing has happened with Team B.A.D. in the past. I also remember in the past Natalya being a heel in one part of the show alongside Kidd and Cesaro, only to be a babyface for her own singles match.

I don't even know what Social Outcasts are.

VINTAGE creative. :vince2


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> WWE are so sexist
> 
> *Becky Lynch*
> 
> ...


Roman is no Steve Austin, this is ridiculous. He has been force fed to the fans. He is boring to watch, even Jericho couldn't save him on the mic, people make a fuss of his appearance when most of the roster is better looking, Ziggler, Ambrose, Cody, Del Rio, (that accent:x), the list goes on. Most fans are disinterested in him and he makes the worlds most unconvincing champ, the blue meanie would be more convincing.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

The opening segment was much better without Steph and the Authority this week. Only thing I didn't like was Roman smiling like an idiot again.

Becky Lynch delivered a good promo, one of the best of the year so far.

The final segment didn't make much sense but I haven't thought about the prospect of Lesnar vs Wyatt at Wrestlemania before. The final segment would make sense if Bray was winning the Rumble but he probably won't. However, it would be great if Bray wins the Rumble because Reigns vs Triple H will most likely happen at Wrestlemania and that match doesn't have to be for the belt.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lesnar vs Wyatt? WTF?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

That reaction to the spears on Brock is worrying


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll give credit where credit is due....pretty damn good Raw. Especially that ending segment. Holy shit. Anyone else mark out when the Wyatts attacked Lesnar?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just watched last ten minutes of Raw... And what I got out of it was I would love to see a competitive match between Lesnar and Harper....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> I started watching Raw at 3:30am. And got through the whole 3 hours in half hour.
> 
> Thank fuck I didn't watch it live otherwise i'd of been bored to death.


That's me every time I watch Raw. Fuck watching it live even if I could be arsed to stay up and sit through it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You know, after TLC, I honestly thought WWE were going in the right direction I honestly believed that things were going to get better, Roman Reigns finally been booked as a bad ass face everyone is finally cheering him, I could finally get behind WWe again...

Here we are the 5 weeks after the Raw after TLC, and WWE are back to their same old shit again, Roman telling jokes, pointless storylines, nothing makes sense and lack of direction. It's like we're in the Land of Oz where everyone is just there to not make sense you know 'because'. 

The only thing to take away from all this was how awesome Wyatts and Becky were, the only things worth a damn on raw this week.

I do keep telling myself maybe I am just getting to old for this crap, then I look at other promotions and how much better than WWE they are (even NxT so its not entirely WWE so much as Smackdown and Raw) and my mind just explodes.

But I should relax, at least Luncha Underground is starting next week where I can watch something entertaining and actually feel like a kid again when watching.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

When Heyman threw Lesnar versus Ambrose out there, a couple of dudes in the front row nodded in unison, I nodded with them. Too bad the match won't happen any time soon.

More insurmountable odds for Roman in a bizarre segment with Vince, his balls and his daughter. I guess backwoods hillbillies that never win at the box-office are box-office?

Elsewhere, KO buried Saxton on commentary, funeral for a trombone and Social Outcasts were built up for a 45 year old. Glad I didn't watch this live, I actually stayed up and then decided it wasn't worth it.

LU next week, thank Jefe for that.


----------



## 1004holds (Sep 7, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Katy Perry naked as champ would not draw. .


I respectfully disagree. 

:sodone


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I started watching professional wrestling in 1997, and throughout all of the bullshit, I've never been more indifferent than I am now to the overall product. It at least always got a strong reaction out of me one way or another. It doesn't mean a goddamn thing to any of you, but it makes me kind of sad that it doesn't anymore. Something I loved as a hobby since I was a teenager has failed to figure out what was fun in the first place.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I'm not sure the ending could have been much better.


Heath Slater knocking out Strowman and the rest of the Wyatts creeping out of the ring?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

League of Nations
The Wyatt Family
Brock Lesnar
Roman Reigns

They should have had Owens take out Lesnar and then take out Reigns and then outcomes Dean Ambrose. Owens and Ambrose then take their brawl throughout the arena and then The Wyatts appear as Lesnar and Reigns are getting up from Owens' beat down.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

1004holds said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> :sodone


Indeed, would put a lot of dicks in the seats.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that whole drawing with with vince and steph was so cringe :allen1


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> WWE are so sexist
> 
> *Becky Lynch*
> 
> ...


It's not good. There was no reaction because they were confused and ultimately did not give a shit. 

Why would they? Why is Undertakers bitch and his clan of swamp pussies now standing tall over Lesnar and Reigns to end Raw when they've been booked like shit for months? 

Oh, that's right because WWE did such a terrible job of booking EVERYONE that they had to shoehorn in an ending that left the outcome of the rumble 'wide open' 

Needless to say, It didn't work. The fans waited three hours for a Reigns/Lesnar confrontation (which could have been an outstanding brawl) only to get the guys who have been wrestling the Dudleys and The Social Outcasts closing the show on top. 

What the fuck are they smoking? A chimp bashing on a typewriter could have given us something more coherent.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> So I didnt watch RAW. The reviews are resoundingly poor. Is the general consensus that the last segment is the only one worth watching? Was there anything else that you would recommend?


I wouldn't even recommend that. It made no sense whatsoever and it was a poor attempt at trying to make the Rumble feel unpredictable. 

It's far too late for that. This road they are heading down with Reigns has disaster written all over it. Once he wins at Mania then what? We are back to the same level of feud as Reigns/Sheamus for months on end :ha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

1004holds said:


> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> > Katy Perry naked as champ would not draw. .
> ...


That would certainly make the male fans 'stand up and take notice'


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

clinic79 said:


> The opening segment was much better without Steph and the Authority this week. Only thing I didn't like was Roman smiling like an idiot again.
> 
> Becky Lynch delivered a good promo, one of the best of the year so far.
> 
> The final segment didn't make much sense but I haven't thought about the prospect of Lesnar vs Wyatt at Wrestlemania before. The final segment would make sense if Bray was winning the Rumble but he probably won't. However, it would be great if Bray wins the Rumble because Reigns vs Triple H will most likely happen at Wrestlemania and that match doesn't have to be for the belt.


This wont happen, but

The only way to salvage wyatt to face lesnar at mania is he wins the belt at rr, throwing both reigns and lesnar out.

Then retains at fastlane over roman where hhh screws reigns out of winning, setting up their wm spot.

Again, not happening.

We probably get wyatts eliminat lesnar, beat up reigns who rallies to beat all 4 only for hhh to beat reigns.

Wm is reigns v hhh
Lesnar v all 4 wyatts


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I liked the fact that the Wyatts were the ones standing tall in the ending segment, the segment as a whole was pretty good, however... everything else... Fucking hell. The crowd was pretty poor throughout the night but i don't blame them for being interested. One of the worst go home shows i've seen in a long time. Most RAWs since TLC have actually been decent to good, but this one... wow.

Chris Jericho is straight up cringeworthy and is a massive try hard. The opening segment was shocking, Jericho looked and sounded like an idiot for the most part. The match between Reigns and Rusev was just... meh. Rusev's strength to climb the turnbuckle with Reigns on his shoulders was very impressive. Stop making this guy out to be nothing, please. I understand why he lost, totally, Roman has got to keep some momentum going especially given what happened last week and in the closing segment, but still, Rusev deserves better.

Then... a Total Divas advertisement, the whole match was just a giant ad for the god awful show, it's the only thing that was talked about through the entire segment. Paige with another random and totally pointless face turn, sums up the show really, and unfortunately the division as a whole. Bipolar personalities with no direction. This time could have been dedicated to something far more meaningful. 

Wyatts vs Dudleyz and Ryback, again, meh. A nothing match. Wyatts vs Dudleyz is pointless now and is being half assed throughout the whole Rumble build. Wyatts winning was 100% the right move, and that's the one good thing that can be said about this segment. All the Wyatt members looked credible enough in the match too, which for me is the only thing that matters.

And it turns out the Social Outcasts were just put together to be fed to the Big Show. Great, what a fantastic way to go about things. Big Show, who again, has appeared to have randomly turned face. Taking selfies with fans, laughing and smiling, while destroying everyone's credibility in the process, excellent.

And then... Oh my god. The 'revealing of the number one entrant'.. They've overdone Vince now, nobody really cares that he's showing up anymore, and the segment as a whole, what on earth was this? A Botchamania could have been put together with this alone, it was so cringeworthy, pointless, nowhere near as big as it should have been. Vince repeatedly throwing balls in and out, dropping them, not being able to open them... just... dreadful.

Becky vs Tamina... Well, the match wasn't very good, put it that way. Crowd were reasonably into Becky which is good to see, Tamina just can't put on a good match with anyone. Becky's Disarmher transition was beautifully done, but Tamina should really have raised Becky to the top rope before it, the set up was a bit over-elaborate considering Becky was in control at the time. And please go away with the 'We Want Sasha' chants. Yeah, it's a shame her being injured and not being on the show, but stop putting her over everyone else and give others a chance. Also, Team BAD's theme song... I'm not even going to comment on that.

Becky's promo after the match though was one of the highlights of the night. Sure, i might be biased, but it truly was great, she played to the crowd like a good face, delivered everything nicely, and her run through of Flair taglines was really entertaining :lol She's kayfabe got into Ric's head too which is excellent. Good segment, probably the first good one of the night. Hopefully they make the right call at the Rumble and give Becky the belt, but i'm not holding out much hope.

Sheamus and Del Rio vs Ambrose and Kalisto.... Way to make Kalisto look strong going into his title rematch, a clean loss! :clap Owens was absolutely brilliant on commentary, and there was some pretty good wrestling involved in the match, Del Rio's enziguri on Ambrose on the outside was very nice looking. Still, i don't see why Sheamus has to be kept looking so strong like this, he's not really involved in anything apart from being a Rumble participant. Kalisto going over Sheamus, even if they made it a roll up or something along those lines, would have been much better.

New Day... Probably one of their best segments for quite a while. Big E has a ton of charisma and the whole funeral thing was done very well i think. They've halted the run of stale segments from them recently. Big E vs Jey was a decent match, Big E took some pretty nice looking bumps, and him getting the win was the right call. 

The 8 man tag match... Erm.. yeah. Filler at its absolute finest. The horrible botch when they were throwing Breeze around... good god. No point to this whatsoever. 

And the ending segment... like i said, this was pretty good i thought, Jericho was much better, and showed a far better serious side. Then Brock came out to what can only be described as crickets, which is a big surprise. I didn't like Reigns spearing Brock twice, don't get me wrong, i didn't want to see Brock throw people around for another 5 minutes and F5 Reigns again either, but still, having Reigns make Brock look like a bitch isn't much good either. The Wyatts standing tall at the end was great, and it made for a refreshing change from the usual crap. Shame they're going to get nothing at the Rumble.

So yes, overall, awful. Becky, New Day and the Wyatts were the highlights, everything else was pretty much trash.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

why not book brock and reigns to team up and then develop a mutual rapport with eachother as two behemoth badasses that kick shit and take names, then have brock build up reigns in a way that ambrose couldnt, then with reigns overcoming the odds at wm32 have amrose heel turn on them


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW was trash. To be honest, I was more entertained by Aunt Viv vs. Jada Smith and the Cavs being blown out. I just don't know anymore with the WWE. That opening segment was absolute garbage. Much of the show was. This was a pitiful excuse for a go home show. 

I enjoyed Becky. She's a real breakout star. 

I'm intrigued by Bray Wyatt and the family standing tall, but I'm not being fooled again. I'll believe a Bray win when I see it. But it was cool to see them take out Reigns and Lesnar. 

I think it's time that Vince returned to being an off screen character. He's being upstaged by Stephanie and that says a lot. Not all of it good. Vince had a good run but he should've only come back as a one time appearance. He's become a wrestler who doesn't know his glory years are past him. He's uncomfortable to watch now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Becky is the only reason to watch the show these days


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't know if I'm just outgrowing wrestling or what, but aside from the big deal with Reigns taking the title a few weeks back, I've had absolutely no desire to watch any more, not even for a few minutes. And catching up on the dirt sheet recaps, I haven't had a hint of regret about missing any of it. It's pretty sad. I like what it used to be many years ago, before there was a WWF. There have been a few high points along the way; but for the most part, Vince demonstrates more often than not that he has no fucking clue how to entertain his fans. Once in awhile he stumbles onto something good, but then he either beats it to death or shits all over it and inevitably just ruins it. 2015 up til now are a perfect illustration of this. I don't know -- but I can't remember a time that I've been so down on the whole business.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Opening match with Rusev was solid though I could have done without the cornball schtick from Reigns and Jericho.

Paige/Natty friends again with no explanation? Instant FF.

Lynch/Tamina was a drag, the disarmer off the top rope was well done. Liked the exchange with Flair.

Wonder how long Big Show's even going to be able to walk out to the ring? It doesn't seem like he can even take a bump anymore. This might just be the start of his farewell tour. he's expressed the desire to take a backstage/commentary role for awhile now.

Ambrose/Kalisto make a pretty good team. KO completely burying Saxton on commentary :lmao 

Expect Ambrose/KO to be a barn burner and Kalisto to get his win and title back on Sunday.

Less said about that Titus/Breeze/Henry botch the better. And would it have killed them to give Titus a pin?

Reigns showed some great intensity in the final segment. Much preferred over the cornball crap in the opening. Like seeing Wyatts dominate but after their booking the last few years I expect nothing to come from it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> This ending was like see it ten miles away kind of predictable.


Yes, but as opposed to the "see it 100 miles away" kind of predictable that WWE has been as of late, it's a step in the right direction :eva2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Im yet to watch Raw but, did Show turn face again? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best Parts of this week's show:

Becky Lynch :yoda

Mr. Robot Commercials :trips5

Lucha Underground Commercial :YES

When it was finally over :jericho2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Im yet to watch Raw but, did Show turn face again? :lmao


I thought he turned last week when the Wyatt's attacked him. :lol But he did beat up the Social outcasts. 

It looks like the WWE is going to put the bare minimum going into WM 32. RAW was honestly background noise last night. I don't get why they don't take advantage of no football and put on a more solid show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> I thought he turned last week when the Wyatt's attacked him. :lol But he did beat up the Social outcasts.
> 
> It looks like the WWE is going to put the bare minimum going into WM 32. RAW was honestly background noise last night. *I don't get why they don't take advantage of no football* and put on a more solid show.


Oh Vince and Co. are taking advantage of no football, in their minds anyways. No football means they can put minimal effort in and still get the viewers (in their mind)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guessing the show was garbage going by the thread title. Feel justified in watching college and pro basketball instead. Thanks Vince! (Y)


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

After the last couple of weeks being half decent, I was pretty hopeful for the Rumble go-home show. How wrong I was.

Aside from a couple of segments, the main event and Becky's promo, it was really really poor. They failed to advance the KO/Ambrose feud after that has been on fire the last few weeks. I am starting to wonder if they are going to do this to make Smackdown look good.

The Wyatts ending the show was pretty good but they don't look that strong as they were only really feeding off the scraps after Reigns speared Lesnar not once but twice (complete overbooking may I add).

This Raw has really killed my enthusiasm for the Rumble, I was really looking forward to it aswell.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

RESULTS + VIDEOS: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/136345/wwe-monday-night-raw-1-18-2016/


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> LOL TOP FACE OF THE COMPANY/WWE CHAMPION WITH ZERO REACTION :LOL


Not surprised by this


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well that segment went over tremendously with this crowd, LOL


:grin2: Right


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I didn't watch the show, but as per usual found the Roman segment online today. The best thing to come out of that final segment is that they made Lesnar look HUMAN! He actually took a little bit of a beatdown. I still hate his guts but it made him more interesting to a casual fan (my oldest son). He said if Brock had come and destroyed everyone and everything it would have been predictable...so we agree that Brock needed his ass hadnded to him.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I explained this in another thread. The reason WWE pushed Reigns is because they don't want to rely as much on Cena. This has clearly been the case. As far as the younger demographic goes Reigns has been a success. He's doing a lot of make-a-wishes, he's #2 in merchandise sales, and he's headlining his own set of house shows. As much as fans hate the Superman type of booking it works great for that young demographic. I've seen it firsthand now at three shows in Dallas. The guy is way over with the kids.


That logic is backwards though. Look at the times that RAW is shown.
If you are a parent and not totally shit at being a parent then your kids (The demo RAW is aimed at) are tucked up in bed on a school night. Dad has the remote and is obviously thinking 'I'm not watching shit that's aimed at my kids'.

That reaction to Reigns at the end was unbelievable. I know people say 'crickets' a lot on here but it actually was as there was no reaction. Even the kids and sex starved women couldn't be bothered. THIS is your face Vince? THIS is your guy?

It's noticeable that even the Reigns marks on here haven't tried to defend it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I kinda liked the end because it was a surpise (atleast for me) and I didn't see that coming. It was realistic to see four guys (Wyatts) beat up one guy (Brock). Not like on Smackdown where the LON is not able to beat Roman Reigns ffs..

Anyways, guess Royal Rumble might be interesting to watch live!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

That ending didnt make any sense..the wyatt family are all jobbers except for bray. so its unrealistic that they beat up lesnar


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

There are three Things I don't understand from the 18th of January edition of Monday Night Raw.

1. In the opening segment, why did Chris Jericho have the WW(E) symbol turned upside Down on the microphone? It is the same thing the Miz does, but then it makes sense. WW(E) or the two w's turned upside Down looks like to M's, and it then stands for Mike Mizanin.

2. It happens EVERY TIME! A referee kicks out certain individuals, and then the match ends seconds later. What is the point of kicking somebody out from the ringside area when the match ends seconds later?

3. The League of Nations were standing backstage, but they were without Rusev. They should prove to the world's most gorgious woman that they aren't afraid of noone by going against Dean Ambrose and Kalisto??? So does this mean the League of Nations aren't afraid of noone?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

thaang said:


> There are three Things I don't understand from the 18th of January edition of Monday Night Raw.
> 
> 1. In the opening segment, why did Chris Jericho have the WW(E) symbol turned upside Down on the microphone? It is the same thing the Miz does, but then it makes sense. WW(E) or the two w's turned upside Down looks like to M's, and it then stands for Mike Mizanin.
> 
> ...


1. They need to cut costs.
2. They can't book a proper match.
3. Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> That ending didnt make any sense..the wyatt family are all jobbers except for bray. so its unrealistic that they beat up lesnar


Reigns beat up Lesnar with the 2 spears. The Wyatts just came in to mop up.

I liked the booking of the final segment. Reigns looks like he can stand a chance against Lesnar, Lesnar had his moment by owning the LON, and the Wyatts left Reigns and Lesnar laying at the end. No complaints from me. (Y)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owlonahottinroof said:


> Roman is no Steve Austin, this is ridiculous. He has been force fed to the fans. He is boring to watch, even Jericho couldn't save him on the mic, people make a fuss of his appearance when most of the roster is better looking, Ziggler, Ambrose, Cody, Del Rio, (that accent:x), the list goes on. Most fans are disinterested in him and he makes the worlds most unconvincing champ, the blue meanie would be more convincing.


Preach on.

I'm not sure why some people overrated Roman's look. He doesn't look anywhere close to a model like some people are claiming. He looks like Al Snow which isn't very impressive.


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Preach on.
> 
> I'm not sure why some people overrated Roman's look. He doesn't look anywhere close to a model like some people are claiming. He looks like Al Snow which isn't very impressive.


WWE wants you to think otherwise.
It is clear they absolutely do not care about what the audience wants. It's all about pushing who they want despite what the fans really want to see.
As far as I'm concerned, I have no interest in the wwe title. Far more interested in the IC, US or tag belts.


----------

